# January 2014? Who's testing? **61 testers** **11 BFPs**:)



## Lirpa11

:hugs::hugs:Will be on Cycle 2 for a 28-30 day cycle. Was hoping for a Christmas BFP but nope ... So back in the game until January now! 

DH and I got married on January 7 2012 so will be 2 years in January since our wedding. I can test on 4th January, and that would be the best anniversary present ever. Here's to hoping we all catch our eggs this round! Anyone else with me?

:baby::baby::baby::dust::dust::dust::baby::baby::baby:

*
January 1*
msblack32
:bfp: Ambermichelle :bfp:
activelyttc13 :witch: 
:bfp: LaurenDC :bfp:


*
January 2*
Newlywedlove :witch:
Flower Lily
BabyConscious
luvbabydust86
:bfp: purplerat :bfp:

*
January 4*
Lirpa11:witch:
Sunny27
Linnys vision
RachelLynda :witch:
darkriver :witch:
Laura726
rachy28
Jbbsturm
PrayingMom
shellyob
:bfp: AJR14 :bfp:

*January 5*
Lindsey6708

*January 6*
xnmd1
N27murray
chelsealynnb
Jenn95
DixiePrincess

*January 7*
KElwanger
Boum boum

*January 8*
dcm_mw 12
gonnabmum
Movinmama

*January 9*
rtebbe89 :witch:

*January 10*
:bfp: GingerB :bfp:
sharnw
Maybebaby222

*January 11*
Lynny77 :witch:
Heather M
supersherwolf
xMissChellex
stephj25

*January 12*
:bfp: firefly15 :bfp:

*January 13*
princesa7 :witch:

*January 14*
Ilovetomatoes :witch:
SoBlessedMama :witch:
:bfp: purplecupcake :bfp:

*January 15*
Nini Lopez :witch:
:bfp: MLsmomma :bfp:

*January 16*
MKAC2005 :witch:

*January 17*
SoonToBePreg
Mama Duck :witch:
Bethi22
Lauren021406
Leinzlove
Jannah k
Pandora0814

*January 18*
Beansy
Jai Me
:bfp: wbee :bfp:

*January 19*
twinkie2 :witch:
confuzion

*January 20*
shx

*January 22*
:bfp: gracealone :bfp:
zinnia86

*January 23*
:bfp: jmandrews :bfp:
zinnia86
amgraf86

*January 24*
AMAS86
babers

*January 25*
Dini
KBCupcake
2moms2be

*January 27*
mwell8819 :witch:
IsabellaJayne​
:baby::baby::baby::dust::dust::dust::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Lirpa11

So far I'm the only January tester!


----------



## twinkie2

Lirpa11 said:


> So far I'm the only January tester!

You're not alone Lirpa! First month off bcp for me and I'm pretty sure I missed my O (wasn't really counting on it this month anyways since it was our first month TTC). Haven't gotten AF for the month, but pretty sure I'll get it :( I won't be testing until around January 19th, so I'm a bit behind you, but I'll join you for January testing. Good luck to you:happydance:, FX for both of us


----------



## xnmd1

Hi Im here for January!! I will be testing January 6th. Hopfully some new years BFPs are in our future :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Yay more testers! You're supposed to be fertile when you come off Bcp so good luck!! Wishing we all get our BFPs in the new year :)

I've been trying to read up on how to increase our chances!


----------



## twinkie2

xnmd1 said:


> Hi Im here for January!! I will be testing January 6th. Hopfully some new years BFPs are in our future :)

Good luck to you in the coming month!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xnmd1

twinkie2 said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Im here for January!! I will be testing January 6th. Hopfully some new years BFPs are in our future :)
> 
> Good luck to you in the coming month!!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! 
I was pretty let down to get a BFN for December. Someone my OH knows went to a psychic and they told them I was expecting and I was reallu hoping they were right, as silly as thay sounds. 

But Ive accepted im out now. Hopfully January is our month. Itll be my third cycle trying.


----------



## Lirpa11

Hopefully January is our month. I'm going to think positive, I have maybe baby lubricant ready for near my o time, and a fertility tester thing that let's you know when your fertile :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, 

May I join you for January testing? I am thinking January 14 for now but it might change. I am still waiting for AF. So far, I am 2 days late but thinking she should be here in a couple of days or so. I started spotting last night. It will be our 2nd month TTC :). Yayy. 

Lirpa11, are you going to try preseed and OPK? I just learned about those a week ago :). Wish I found out about it sooner. I think I am going to try preseed, OPK, and softcup (just because I have it handy :p).


----------



## twinkie2

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you for January testing? I am thinking January 14 for now but it might change. I am still waiting for AF. So far, I am 2 days late but thinking she should be here in a couple of days or so. I started spotting last night. It will be our 2nd month TTC :). Yayy.
> 
> Lirpa11, are you going to try preseed and OPK? I just learned about those a week ago :). Wish I found out about it sooner. I think I am going to try preseed, OPK, and softcup (just because I have it handy :p).

Welcome! I'll be on 2nd month ttc as well!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Twinkie2! 

Cheers for #2! Are you using any products this time around?


----------



## Lirpa11

There's a few of us on the second month TTC! I'm trying maybe baby which is similar to preseed, and also trying a fertility tester that looks at your saliva. Here's a website with details of it https://www.keypharm.com.au/products/how_does_ovuplan_scope_work.php

Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yay for second cycle of TTC! :D. Good luck to everyone here. Hopefully lots of BFPs in January. I'll check back after X-mas to see how everyone is doing. Happy Holiday!


----------



## GingerB

Could you add me to January 10th.. This will be our 2nd month trying after going off BC.. Got married on Halloween :)


----------



## msblack32

Testing jan. 1st,goodluck ladies!


----------



## twinkie2

Yea for 2nd cycle! I'm starting opk's, nothing other than that. I'm afraid to get too into it and have is consume every single waking and sleeping second...you know rather than every other second!:haha:

DH and I have been together for almost 12 years, married for 4 and half, I've been so ready for this for so long and ecstatic that our time is finally here, now just hoping for the best!:happydance:

:dust::dust:​


----------



## Lynny77

I'm in for Jan 11:)


----------



## Heather M

Looks like I'm out for December...Not sure on what my cycles are looking like as I'm NTNP but put me down for Jan. 11th. This is our 2nd cycle not preventing and hoping for baby #3 :)


----------



## Sunny27

:wave:Hello everyone, 

This is our 6th cycle TTC our 2nd child. I will be testing on January 4th. My anniversary is in January too on the 14th. So that would be a great anniversary present for the hubby and I.


----------



## KElwanger

I'll be testing around Jan 14th if af doesn't show up by then. This will be our 4th cycle trying after a surorise pregnancy back in May than ended in mc at 7 weeks. Then we had a cp on our 2nd cycle of trying this time. So onto the 4th cycle and hopefully it results in a healthy sticky bean! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Lirpa11

twinkie2 said:


> Yea for 2nd cycle! I'm starting opk's, nothing other than that. I'm afraid to get too into it and have is consume every single waking and sleeping second...you know rather than every other second!:haha:
> 
> DH and I have been together for almost 12 years, married for 4 and half, I've been so ready for this for so long and ecstatic that our time is finally here, now just hoping for the best!:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust:​

good luck! hopefully 2nd cycle lucky :-D



Sunny27 said:


> :wave:Hello everyone,
> 
> This is our 6th cycle TTC our 2nd child. I will be testing on January 4th. My anniversary is in January too on the 14th. So that would be a great anniversary present for the hubby and I.

oh wow! another anniversary :) That would be the best anniversary present ever wounldnt it? fingers crossed!!!



KElwanger said:


> I'll be testing around Jan 14th if af doesn't show up by then. This will be our 4th cycle trying after a surorise pregnancy back in May than ended in mc at 7 weeks. Then we had a cp on our 2nd cycle of trying this time. So onto the 4th cycle and hopefully it results in a healthy sticky bean! Good luck to you ladies!

I hope AF stays away for you!!! Sorry about your MC :( baby dust your way for a BFP sticky bean :baby:




GingerB said:


> Could you add me to January 10th.. This will be our 2nd month trying after going off BC.. Got married on Halloween :)


Halloween!! Congrats and good luck :)



msblack32 said:


> Testing jan. 1st,goodluck ladies!

Hopefully our first New Years BFP :)



Lynny77 said:


> I'm in for Jan 11:)




Heather M said:


> Looks like I'm out for December...Not sure on what my cycles are looking like as I'm NTNP but put me down for Jan. 11th. This is our 2nd cycle not preventing and hoping for baby #3 :)

Oh wow, baby #3! good luck :-D :baby:


----------



## Nini Lopez

Af due on Wednesday and just know that I'm out. I should have full boobies by now and nothing. Going to love on to next cycle. Going to be testing the 15th of January.


----------



## Lirpa11

Nini Lopez said:


> Af due on Wednesday and just know that I'm out. I should have full boobies by now and nothing. Going to love on to next cycle. Going to be testing the 15th of January.

Im hoping AF stays away for you! but ive added you to the list :)


----------



## KElwanger

I don't know where I came up with January 14th...haha. It's January 7th that I'll be testing at 12dpo. You don't need to change it if you don't want to though. 

CD3 so far and feeling hopeful. Babydust to us all! This would be a great start to a new year!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Lirpa11 said:


> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> Af due on Wednesday and just know that I'm out. I should have full boobies by now and nothing. Going to love on to next cycle. Going to be testing the 15th of January.
> 
> Im hoping AF stays away for you! but ive added you to the list :)Click to expand...

Me too but I just know I'm out. When I'm pg my boobs grow a size a few days before af is due and nothing. So going to just enjoy my Christmas and hope for my New Years baby!


----------



## Boumboum

Hello!!

I am going to test january 7th...... I had trouble with ovulation, we have been ttc since our wedding in september 2012..... now I am on femara and I usually ovulate (3 times up to now, without BFP) with a HCG shot..... but with this cycle, my doctor clinic is closed from december 24 to january 3!!!! so no US, and no HCG shot for me this month.... I hope that femara alone will do the trick...

Baby dust to you all!!

Boumboum


----------



## Lirpa11

That's fine I'll change it KElwanger :)

I'm feeling hopeful too! Hoping it all comes together as would be the best way to start the new year!!


----------



## MLsmomma

I will be joining too! This will be our second month bit preventing and first month trying! I am only CD1 testing sometime mid January! Good luck every one! This week be #3 for us!


----------



## Lirpa11

Hello ladies!! Just wondering how you all are doing so far? Everyone looking forward to being super busy at Christmas??


----------



## twinkie2

Lirpa11 said:


> Hello ladies!! Just wondering how you all are doing so far? Everyone looking forward to being super busy at Christmas??

I am so looking forward to Christmas. I know I'm out for December as I am positive DH and I missed O early this month because of being out of town. I though 2ww would be awful, this waiting for my next cycle has been horrendous! Wanting Christmas to be here (since that means I'll be on to the next cycle FINALLY!) and with all the excitement and activity through new years day, I'm hoping time will go quickly and also help keep my mind off all things baby:baby:

Feeling hopeful for the new year and hate waiting for it to get here. GL ladies! Hope everyone else is doing well.

Lirpa, thanks for tracking for all of us :)


----------



## Lirpa11

That's fine! I'm excited to see our BFPs. I felt pretty down after AF on December but nearly into the next cycle now :) I'm looking forward to Christmas. On the day we are going with some of the family to a picnic at the zoo. Then 2 days later we are going down south with a few friends to a house only a stones throw from the ocean. It's been super hot here so having a swim and the ocean breeze will be very nice :) what's the weather like for some of you?


----------



## twinkie2

Hot would be so welcome here! It's been an awful cold winter here so far, just came out of a terrible cold snap for a few days, stayed below zero all day long one day! BRRRR! Planning a trip to Jamaica in Feb and it can't come fast enough, I'm freezing over here! 

What about everyone else?


----------



## Ambermichelle

Me! I'll be testing January 1st!


----------



## Lirpa11

Jamaica!? Wow that will be nice!! Staying near the beach? Have u been before?

Yes it's horribly hot here in perth, but I'd rather this than cold miserable weather I must I admit! Does anyone know what you're getting for Christmas? It's so hard to choose as there isn't anything I really 'want' anymore lol..

Ilovetomatoes- I added u to the front now! I must have taken u down on accident when I changed it somehow sorry!! 

If I miss anyone else, misspell ur name or anything just let me know as it's my first thread I have made and changed regularly.!!


I just bought my little King Charles cavalier some boots to go walking with when we go on holiday next week  he's gonna look so cute


----------



## twinkie2

Lirpa, no never been to Jamaica before. Hubby and I decided we wanted to try to sneak in a vacation before we have a LO :) We are staying at a private beach resort, Sandals Whitehouse. Super excited for it, we kinda just want to get away and hide from the world and this so looks like the place to do it!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lirpa, no worries! I got a little over excited and signed up for multiple testing postings :p. I figure that will keep me busy and concentrate on other people and don't POAS like crazy next month ahahahah. 

Will you dog walk with boots on? I've seen videos of dogs with boots. They walked pretty funny. Wish I can put boots on my dog too :D.


----------



## MLsmomma

We also just came out of a huge cold snap here! -39C with wind chill for a couple weeks now! It was hard to take my mind of POAS when your suck inside for two weeks!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

MLsmomma, 

I hear ya! I POAS 3 times last month. This month, I'm hoping to keep myself busy with Pinterest projects and reading everyone's symptoms :p. Hopefully I can do it. Although, I just bought 50 windfo from Amazon last week. I am sure I'll be tempted to use some of those since I have 50 of those suckers! 

My DH was a little shocked when I told him that I purchased 50 of those. He thinks his sperms are Thor like lol. Once and done kinda thing :p.


----------



## MLsmomma

Ilovetomatoes said:


> MLsmomma,
> 
> I hear ya! I POAS 3 times last month. This month, I'm hoping to keep myself busy with Pinterest projects and reading everyone's symptoms :p. Hopefully I can do it. Although, I just bought 50 windfo from Amazon last week. I am sure I'll be tempted to use some of those since I have 50 of those suckers!
> 
> My DH was a little shocked when I told him that I purchased 50 of those. He thinks his sperms are Thor like lol. Once and done kinda thing :p.

Haha! I just don't tell my husband how many I buy! Although I test a whole lot more if I have a lot on hand. I can't decide if I should order a bunch our wait until I'm late with symptoms and then get a FRER.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think it really depends when you want to test. I am still waiting for my order. I ordered it last monday and still waiting for it to be delivered to me. Then again, I am cheap. I don't want to pay for expedite shipping. By the time I pay for expedite shipping, I might as well buy FRERs. 

Can't wait to BDs! :D


----------



## MLsmomma

Chapter is always good! I've always used IC when I can! And I'm out now! I'd better buy some! Where are yours from?


----------



## RachelLynda

*Can I join?* 
I think I can start testing around the 3rd/4th of Jan. Since my m/c in September I'm not really in touch with my body as it likes to play tricks on me now. But AF is due on or around the 4th and OH has banned me from testing until AF is late :(
This is about the 2nd/3rd month TTC (since my m/c) x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi RachelLynda, welcome! Sorry to hear about your M/C. Hopefully we can entertain each other so the TWW won't be so painful :). 

@MLsmomma, i got mine from Amazon. It's $18.99 for 50 by Fairview Mart. I also bought a couple other things so I won't have to pay shipping :D.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi :wave: Yeah, my TWWs are terrible the first weeks boring the 2nd week is torture as I want to test :haha: 

I think I only have 3 tests left but I have a plan! I have 2 or 3 cheap ones which I'm going to use on the first day of my missed period or on the day depending on symptoms ;) and when I get a light line on one of those I'll buy Boots own brand as they're my trusted brand and if I get a line I might think I'm pregnant  x


----------



## Linnys vision

Hi would it be ok for me to join you ladies? :) I dont know when I will be testing yet I have irregular long cycles average 52 -65 which would have put me at ovulating new year eve however today I have had my first ever positive opk today and ewcm for last two days im also tempting but no obvious change yet so fingers crossed it will happen and I can work out testing date due to lp length xx its exciting im ttc 2 dd 3 this month xx


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome ladies!!


----------



## Lirpa11

Welcome everyone! Feel free to chat about all sorts here  help u get through the TWw!!

Really sorry about your mc RachelLynda. Hoping for a strong BFP and h&h pregnancy afterwards for you!!

My dog wore his boots pretty well. I think he will get use to them  so that's good!

I'm just coming up to o shortly!! Hoping DH and I catch this egg! Nearly in the tww which is t worst part I think! The waiting after bd as you want to know if it worked!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Will be testing Jan 8th.


----------



## RachelLynda

Lirpa11 said:


> Welcome everyone! Feel free to chat about all sorts here  help u get through the TWw!!
> 
> Really sorry about your mc RachelLynda. Hoping for a strong BFP and h&h pregnancy afterwards for you!!
> 
> My dog wore his boots pretty well. I think he will get use to them  so that's good!
> 
> I'm just coming up to o shortly!! Hoping DH and I catch this egg! Nearly in the tww which is t worst part I think! The waiting after bd as you want to know if it worked!

Thank you! :flower: Doggy boots?! Is there a picture? :haha: I think I'm coming up to ov soon but who knows :shrug: Minus AF visiting I think the week between AF and ov is the worst or the first week of the TWW as you're in limbo and can't really focus on anything but AF is defiantly the worst part of my cycle :haha:


----------



## Princesa7

Totally joining in! I'm on cd 1 since AF showed today (plus I'm getting over the flu) my whole weekend got screwed! So far looks like I will be testing Jan 13 (might change later)


----------



## N27murray

Hi ladies!

i am on cd4 today and Will ne testing between January 6th and 10th (dependung on O Day).

babydust for us all! :)


----------



## MLsmomma

Welcome N27murray! And everyone else! I find waiting to O so we can BD to be long! Turn after that it's the second week that worst because it gets so close to testing time!


----------



## Lynny77

oh Twinkle my sister has stayed there and she says it's the best sandals! Did her honeymoon there. I'm a huge Sandals fan but I haven't stayed at that one. You're going to have so much fun!

Snowy day today. But morning work got cancelled so that was a nice surprise! So far still have to go in this afternoon. Got a high on the monitor so we bd'd already today haha. Got him before he went to work:)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

It looks like some of us are starting the process or will soon start the process. Cheers ladies!! Baby dust for all of us! 

I received my clear blue OPKs yesterday. So i just have to "test" it out...at 3 am to make sure that thing is working . So far so good. Anyone ever used the clear blue ones?


----------



## RachelLynda

Lynny - I hate snow :haha: I had an interview today so obviously I had a dress on and I was complaining the whole where they to H that my legs were cold let alone with snow there :haha: Plus I hate young children with snowball my worst nightmare after being hit in the eye with one at school :( What monitor do you use? OPK confuse me way to much :dohh:

ILT - Why 3am?! :O Nope, I don't use OPK. I'm thinking about using them after our wedding but if I get this new job I might have to go back to NTNP :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good luck on your interview RachelLynda! I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back asleep so I needed to go potty anyway. Plus, I wanted to make sure it works properly :). 

I am hoping that you get the job but at the same time not since you'll be back to NTNP. Is there a reason why you have to go back to NTNP? Insurance, etc?


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you! I've got to the next stage which is a work experience kinda day but I have to wait until the late Jan so ages away :( 
Oh I thought you had to test it out at 3am or something! :rofl:
I'd want to get into my job a bit before I got pregnant as I wouldn't want the stress of a new pregnancy after my loss and the stress that comes with a new job but I guess after the first 3-5 months I could go back to TTC as it would mean that my years training would be just finishing or I'd have finished it :)


----------



## xnmd1

Just checking in...

Im om CD7 and im still spotting from AF which is very unusual for me. I had 2 days of regular period and now on day 4 of very light spotting ... so odd.

Other than that .. if my cycle stays on schedule I should be expecting to ovulate on Sunday give or take a day ...
So my fertile window opens up soon .... keeping my fingers crossed that OH and I get enough kid and baby free time to BD over the weekend.

I hope every one is doing well :)


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm doing well just stressed at work!! 2 more days until I have 2 weeks off. Gotta make it gotta make it  how's are u ladies doing!? We are trying to finish up our Christmas shopping tonight and I know it will be mayhem at the shopping centre.

On a TTC note I had a slight fern pattern on my ovulation microscope this morning!! So I should ovulate within 3 days and will see the fern pattern increase on ovulation day! Nearly back in the tww yikes!!


----------



## Beansy

Hi ladies, I'll also be onto my 2nd Cycle TTC. Ill be testing January 18th (if i can hold out that long), with O around the 4th. 
I never thought the 2WW would be so intense, Babies and pregnancy is all I have thought about the last few weeks.


----------



## Lirpa11

Beansy said:


> Hi ladies, I'll also be onto my 2nd Cycle TTC. Ill be testing January 18th (if i can hold out that long), with O around the 4th.
> I never thought the 2WW would be so intense, Babies and pregnancy is all I have thought about the last few weeks.

I'm the same!! Only since August though ha ha. I been a bit clucky since January but bad since August and TTC since my Novemver cycle  thinking about what we will do when baby comes, what the house will be like, what our days will be like... Always talking about it an thinking bout it lol


----------



## twinkie2

Well, just as I suspected, nothing for December. AF came today...a few days early for me, but that's okay since I can finally start on the next cycle :) Test date is now Jan 15 for me, but no need to change it on the front page since I'm sure my cycles are still fairly irregular with recently quitting bcp. Thinking I'll use OPKs and check CM to help know when (if!) I ovulate.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

@RachelLynda. I hope January will be an awesome month for you and fill with good news! Waiting always sucks but worth it in some cases :D. 

@Lirpa. Is ovulation microscope the same as OPK? 

@Beansy. Hey I am in my 2nd cycle too! Baby brains all around! :D

@Twinkie. Sorry to hear AF showed up. Here is to the next cycle of TTC! cheers!

I just received by BBT last night and used it this morning. And purchased a book called "Making Babies: A Proven 3 Month Program for Maximum Fertility". So ladies, if you have any questions, I can try to find it in this book....maybe...hopefully...or maybe I just bought myself $12 worth of crap :p. Anyway, hopefully it can entertained me while I am waiting for O to arrive.


----------



## activelyttc13

Hey ladies I was hoping I could join yall I should ov right around christmas, im going to test right around jan 1 I know early but I cant help it heres to hoping for a new years surprise im taking soy isoflavones and high amounts of folic acid in an attempt to conceive multiples im on cd 7 today hopefully we get lots of bfps this time around


----------



## RachelLynda

ILT - Thank you! That sounds like a good book! I wonder if I can get it in the UK.. H would kill me if I started reading books as I'm meant to be relaxing about this.. He'll get a surprise :haha: To be honest he's said to me a lot 'C'mon Rach you're ov we need to get to the baby making' 'Yes sweetheart that's true but I'm cooking dinner' or the best one... 'Oo ouch my side hurts' H: 'Maybe you're ov'ing and that's ov pains we need to have sex now!' :rofl: 

Beansy - I'm Cycle 3 I think.. It depends how you look at it. If you go from when I came off the pill I'm actually on cycle 10 but for 3 of those I was pregnant. And if you go by my m/c date I'm on Cycle 3 but if you go from when I feel my cycles are back to normal I'm on cycle 1 or 2 :dohh: I think I'm going to go with I'm on cycle 2... So Hey :wave:

Twinkie - Sorry AF got you but glad you expected it and it wasn't a shock :( 

ATTC - How many dpo do you start testing? What does Soy Isoflavones do? How come you want multiplies? I'd love them but I think for my first go at being a mummy I'll be fine with one :haha: 
x


----------



## darkriver

I will be testing Jan 4 providing I dont get my AF. I have already have a faint positive, but convinced now it was an evap. So I am waiting.


----------



## sharnw

Jan 10 :hi:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Rachellynda, you guys are too funny!! LOL. Wait till the baby has arrived! The book is quite interesting so far. I purchased it through Google Play so it's electronic. Just tell your hubby you are reading BnB! 
The book mentioned what food to eat, nutrients, the 5 fertility types, etc. Not sure if it's worth it yet. So far, it's telling me things that i know already. No BJ, pre-seed as lubricant, sex frequency based on DH sperm counts, when to do BD, etc. The examples it have in the book are quiet entertaining so far :D. 

ATTC, I am curious myself. Does having multiples run in your family? 

Darkriver, FX. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon.


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome to all the new ladies!

ATTC-can you tell me what the soy isoflavones are for?

And thank Ilovetomatoes and Rachellynda, it definitely was easier to take since I was pretty positive that we missed O this month, but sometimes schedules just don't work around uterus! (unfortunately!) I wasn't temping or anything but assuming basic knowledge, I figured our chance was small unless I had O very early this month. I feel like my mind has been so baby crazy lately, today is the first day I've felt a little less "concentrated" on it, if that makes any sense at all. Hoping all my eagerness and excitement can get a little break while af is with me and then back to all the checking and waiting. 

Good luck everyone:dust::dust:


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi guys, I'd like to join. I'll be testing Jan 16-17th. Put me down for the 17th, thanks!


----------



## Lirpa11

Hey girls! I'll update the front page on my computer tonight  the mocroscope is similar to OPK as it says when you are fertile and nearly about to ovulate. The bonus is that you can reuse it so less $. My friend used it and got pregnant in August so I figured I would try it too! DH looked at it this morning and also saw one pattern we are looking for, so o is on its way! Also had ewcm yesterday and we bd so hopefully we catch this egg!!! )

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to update the front page with our first BFP for 2014 in this thread :-D


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi ladies! How is everyone going?


----------



## xnmd1

i just posted a seperate thread about this and its a bit TMI but im expecting to O soon and I just checked my CM and its creamy but with gobs of EWCM and the EWCM was tinged with blood. any idea what would cause this? it freaked me out a bit..


----------



## Lirpa11

Apparently some women spot slightly when ovulating so it could just be that! Maybe it's a good sign


----------



## RachelLynda

Just a quick one as Im on my phone. 
it could be ov bleeding - it can happen when the egg bursts out to go on its journey. but because its had to near enough push though to get out that's where the bleed comes from (there's other reason for blood related to ov but can't remember.. Or it could be from irritation of the cervix. 
I haven't had any Ewcm but since my m/c it never gets that far -I get watery clear but never Ewcm and I've been getting that and had a few pains in my side so assuming ov pains but as they can happen before, during and after so Im still none to wiser when Im emulating but by my app it's Saturday so I'll see if anything happens. BDing regardless though 
Hope everyone is okay! 
Will reply to everyone later :) x


----------



## darkriver

This waiting is killing me. lol


----------



## activelyttc13

I read soy isoflavones are a natural clomid they can cause u to hyperovulate so im hoping since I ovulate on my own this wil, cause me to ovulate multiple eggs, no multiples run in my family but heres to hoping there are some stories about girls who took it gota bfp and multiples, ive got 3 kids my youngest is 5 and ive benn havin baby fever for years and it just hasnt happened yet and my husband confessed last cycle he secretly wanted twins which was surprising seeing as hes way laid back about this hes way excited but doesnt like to talk about it too much but he loves it come testing time hes just as excited as I am looking at the tests and tweaking them for me


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

ActivelyTTC, good luck! I've read on the other threads that Soy isoflavones are very good for you. I just didn't know that it can cause multiple. I am curious and want to try it but have been taking various vitamin. More than I usually take, which is 0 :). 

So, according to the book that I read, younger women (I think is below 35) usually have 3 days worth of EWCM while older women only has 2 days. It also said that those are your fertile day but the last day of your EWCM is your MOST fertile day. I am not saying that we only BD on the last day. It just good knowledge on how many fertile days we have :). 

RachelLynda, I've heard that Evening Primrose Oil can help with EWCM production. I don't have much EWCM myself. Mostly it was kinda watery. So, I've been taking EPO daily after I finished with my period. One thing about EPO, you can't take it after ovulation since it can cause uterine contraction. Btw, I saw that you are getting married March 22. I got married on March 25th this year. Are you done planning? :)

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/evening-primrose.html

Lirpa, are you on waiting period now? 

waiting sucks! I am still waiting for O :).


----------



## youngmommy26

AF is due for me any day now. Had some pink and brown spotting this morning. I probably will ovulate around the 5th to 11th of January, which makes my testing later this January. Not sure around what date, I am just estimating right now. will keep everyone posted on what is happening. wishing everyone the best of luck, and sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## RachelLynda

ILT - I've heard that but the problem is I don't know when I ov so what I'm thinking is after the wedding depending on what happens with the job etc I'm going to buy some OPKs and then start taking EPO :) I've heard some women conceive even without EWCM - On that page is says about the fertile cm.. I get that mine is watery, stretchable but not ewcm stretchable if that makes sense and is clear. I can go from having quite a lot (TMI TIME!) this morning it was so bad it went through my pants and onto my PJ bottoms - not like a period but so I could feel the wettness on my leg.. I thought I'd started when I first felt it haha. But then in the same day it can go to barely anything. Another reason I don't want to take EPO yet is because I want to give my body time to heal, as such, after my m/c I'm taking B6 as that's meant to regulate your hormones and seems to be working as since taking it my periods have gone back to normal and I'm not getting random mid cycle bleeding, I don't want to just pump my body full of supplements. I think after 6ish months if we're still TTC and we're not pregnant I'll start taking it as also I'll be more in touch with my body and can estimate when I ov based on my cycle. So far my cycle has gone from 34 days to 23 days to 33 days.

Forgot to mention the wedding part haha. Aww :') and some of it haha. Need to kick it into gear after Christmas though x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL, good planning! I was just reading on the TTC section and saw someone mentioned "wonder drug" Mucinex. Apparently, it does the same thing as EPO. It looks like you take it on CD5 till O time. There are so many things/suggestions out there. It makes my head spin lol. So far, I am sticking with OPK, BBT, softcup (since i have it handy anyway), pre-seed, and vitamins (every other day). 

wedding planning was fun and a little stressful. It passed so quick! I was exhausted by 10:30pm and asked my DJ (my really good friend) to cut it off because I wanted to go to bed ahahahah. Remember to straddle the toilet if you need to go. It works!


----------



## RachelLynda

I know all these pills and suggestions confuse me I think that's why in a way I'm delaying it so I don't have to make the choice of what I go for in the end haha. I'm taking vitamins and laying with my legs in the air when we DTD :haha: Oohh and I have an app but that's only an estimate so :shrug: 
I told H that 'If I disappear during the night take it that I've gone to fine somewhere to nap' :haha: 
I completely forgot about when I go to the toilet.. I was so focused on what dress to wear and the invitations etc I forgot.. I've got to make sure I can use the toilet in my dress :dohh: haha. x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yea. I used to only have a phone app. I thought it was correct until I noticed watery CM a couple days after the supposed O day. Now, I used fertility friend. It's quite nice actually. I started checking my cervix. first time in years. It felt a little weird at first and I was a little frustrated because I couldn't figure out what cervix was all about!! But I found it today!!! Yaayy. hahahaha

what kind of dress are you wearing? I wore mm...what did they call it again? darn it I forgot all the lingo. But this is my dress: https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...e=2&pageSize=108&keywordText=&keywordType=All

I was able to go restroom all by myself. Just face the toilet, lift up your gown, and straddle it. I told my hubby that I am going to wear that darn dress one more time! It costs too much money to be only be worn once :p.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

To all the new ladies who just joined...Welcome and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

So, I've been a bit baby brained lately and can't help but daydream...alot!:baby: I've been wondering, what is better, DH there during the BFP test or finding out and surprising him? What's everyone's thoughts on this? Do you already have something planned? I feel very torn between the two, just wondering if any one else has thought about this.

GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## Lirpa11

Youngmommy26 just let me know what day u want down and I can add it later.

Ilovetomatoes I am nearly in he waiting period. Had cramps all yesterday arvo so hoping it was ov cramps. It was sort of on both sides though. We used maybe baby lube so hoping we catch it  guess we wil know in January!!!


----------



## Lirpa11

Wedding days go way too fast! My bridesmaids had to help me go to the bathroom as my dress was too big ha ha. DH later was the one helping as I was more comfortable with him there.


----------



## youngmommy26

I'm really wondering what is going on now. I thought AF was going to start today. I got up this morning and used the bathroom and there was some pink and brown on the toilet paper. so I put a pad on.Started cramping really bad had to take 4 ibuprofen and use a hot compress for the pain. I noticed about 30 min. later when I went to use the bathroom nothing was in my pad, and when I wiped it was clear again. then I checked again 20 min. later and I was having brown discharge again. Then I checked again and it was clear again. I know this is gross, but I kept the same pad on since 10:30 this morning just to see how much was coming out, I just looked at it a few min. ago It's 9 PM here right now, and all that is in there is a few smears of brown, and some dark brown tiny little spots. Do you think this is just old stuff coming out before AF finally comes in full force. Or could this be implantation? I never had Implantation when I was pregnant with my son. Didn't really have any symptoms. I remember though, my mom told me she had a full on period the month she conceived me, didn't even know she was pregnant until 2 months along.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I keep going back & forth between surprising DH or have him there. Problem is using FMU. He is still going to be around when I take the test. I think I'll play it by ear for now and decide when I see the ptegnant sign on the test. 

Lirpa, so excited for you. I am impatiently waiting for xmas day for O....hopefully. 

Youngmommy, my first day of AF sounds similar to yours minus the cramping. As far as I know, IB usually happens between 7-10 days after ovulation. Maybe give it a couple more days & take another test if AF still hasn't show up. FX!


----------



## Lirpa11

Twinkie- I don't think I could wait to surprise DH! I'd love to but I'd be so impatient to tell him I'd spill the beans straight away or he would know something was up. I'm not good at surprises lol. Now for his mom however, and sister, I will surprise them. If we catch this baby, I would probably have a dinner mid January or early feb so they're the first to know. Maybe buy a lil auntie and nana baby shirt lol.

Youngmommy- my AF likes to play horrible tricks on me :-( I can sometimes spot for 5 days prior to AF!!! I thought one month omg, implantation bleeding and got so excited, only to have her show up with a vengeance :-( it sounds similar to mine, I can have a bit of pink or brown on toilet paper or my panties and then nothing until the next day. Hopefully it's something different to you!!!

Fingers crossed and baby dust everyone!!

I read my microscope again today and full ferning pattern! So I'm fertile yay! DH and I bd last night. I wanna bd tonight and tomorrow as well


----------



## xnmd1

OH is so funny. Last night over dinner hes like "oh i saw this commercial today. clear blue has this new thing that tells you your four most fertile days" ... i was like "yeah a fertility monitor, its not new" hes like "no no before it only told you your two fertile days now it predicts four. we should get you one so you can tell me when youre ovulating and we can schedule our sex" and i start laughing at him. i was like "i already do know whe im ovulating i just dont say anything because i didnt want to turn sex into a chore"

so i told him im expecting to O this weekend some time. and tonight he had been invited out to a christmas party and he just caLled me while he was at the store and said " i wasnt going to go to the xmas party tonight. but ive been thinking about it and i decided i am going to go. but i know youre going to ovulate so im not going to drink and im going to come home before you go to sleep so we can get it on"


----------



## youngmommy26

well I woke up this morning with still brown, and nothing in my pad, but when I wiped there was some dark red in there, so I'm sure it will pick up today. the 21st is usually when I start. Hoping it picks up so I can finally calculate cycle day 1. Now when you are calculating cycle day 1 is it the day you start spotting or the day you start bleeding normally?


----------



## xnmd1

youngmommy26 said:


> well I woke up this morning with still brown, and nothing in my pad, but when I wiped there was some dark red in there, so I'm sure it will pick up today. the 21st is usually when I start. Hoping it picks up so I can finally calculate cycle day 1. Now when you are calculating cycle day 1 is it the day you start spotting or the day you start bleeding normally?

you start day 1 on your first day of bleeding normal flow


----------



## youngmommy26

xnmd1 said:


> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> well I woke up this morning with still brown, and nothing in my pad, but when I wiped there was some dark red in there, so I'm sure it will pick up today. the 21st is usually when I start. Hoping it picks up so I can finally calculate cycle day 1. Now when you are calculating cycle day 1 is it the day you start spotting or the day you start bleeding normally?
> 
> you start day 1 on your first day of bleeding normal flowClick to expand...

alright, thanks a lot


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Xnmd, you should have him watch the great sperm race. He'll enjoy it :)

I think it's time for the boys to learn about themselves & woman's body. My hubby was telling me to tell him when I ovulate. He'll come home from work if needed and we can BD the whole day! I was like oh no babe...just once a day is good. In my head I was thinking...oh boy...I still want to walk and sit comfortably lol.

I am going to make DH watch it so he'll understand what are required from him. It's available on youtube. 

Good luck to those who are ovulating this weekend! Have fun! :)


----------



## youngmommy26

hey so AF picked up just about an hour ago. so am on Cycle Day 1. Going to the store today or tomarrow to get some ovulation tests. I'm ordering some online on the 1st but I want to have a few sitting around that I can use until they get here, because I am suppose to ovulate around the 5th. That's what fertility friend just told me. If the mail takes a while I don't want to risk them getting here after the 5th and miss my ovulation this month. If I conceive in january I'm going to have another October baby.. which is going to break the bank because mine is September, my son's is October, and DH is November


----------



## youngmommy26

:laugh2: EXPENSIVE


----------



## xnmd1

youngmommy26 said:


> :laugh2: EXPENSIVE


lol... mine is october. my sons and OH is early december . the two girls are both september and if i concieve this month ill be due end of sept or early october


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I agree. September is going to be expensive month for us if we conceived a baby this month. DH bday and mine is 5 days apart in September. Then again, I'll be grateful if we conceive this month. 

I got my OPK from amazon. It's CB ovulation test w/ 20 test sticks for $36 from amazon. Plus free shipping.


----------



## youngmommy26

I'm not going to complain though, it's been 2 years we have been TTC#2, I will be overjoyed just to get my BFP I'm not even going to worry about it :laugh2:


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi ladies! Any BFPs yet for us?

Another week and a bit before I can test!


----------



## MLsmomma

So I'm not very in time with my body and ovulation.. my sister says she knows the day she ovulated. Does CM pick up the days prior to ovulation? I usually have none for the first almost two weeks of my cycle then I get cm for about the days..I'm just trying to judge for bding because we're traveling!


----------



## rtebbe89

Hi may I join for testing on the 1st? This is starting year 5months for me. I had a m/c in July so I am hoping. If not this month, I get to try Clomid. Baby dustto every one


----------



## Lirpa11

I think u get ewcm shortly before to right around ovulation. I had ewcm and then ferning pattern on a saliva test with the same 48 hours.


----------



## Lindsey6708

Late to the game but I test Jan 5 :)


----------



## Lirpa11

rtebbe89- I'm sorry about your m/c. Hoping you get a BFP and a h&h nine months for the new year!!

Lindsey6708- you're not late! We still have plenty of time!! Good luck :)


I've been eating pineapple core for 5 days. Hoping it helps! Guess we will know in another week. If we don't get a BFP this Round I'm out until end of February or March as DH is away at my fertile times until Mid February. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

FXd for you Lirpa.

I am still waiting for O. Since this is my 2nd cycle, I'm still learning about my body. Last night, I finally realized how high my cervix can go! and it looks lije my tmp just drop this morning. So, hopefully O is coming soon. Waiting to get a smiley face from my OPK :)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Xmas!


----------



## Newlywedlove

Can I be added to January 2.


----------



## supersherwolf

I'm testing January 11th. Would be a great start to the new year.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi! This is our 6th cycle TTC #2. We got a BFP early in December, which sadly ended in an early miscarriage. We are still sad, but ready to move forward for January. I'd love to be added for testing on January 14th if AF doesn't show by then. (Not sure if my cycle will be a bit off because of the MC.) Thanks! Good luck to everyone --I hope this is the month for all of us!!!!!


----------



## AMAS86

11 dpo today and a bfn. Add me to January 24!


----------



## MLsmomma

Fx'd lirpa! 
I had ewcm tester so we baby danced and then maybe again today! Baby dust to everyone! Welcome to everyone new as well!


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck everyone! :witch: got me today. Hoping cycle #3 for #2 is lucky! Please put me down for Jan. 23rd. Thanks!


----------



## MLsmomma

Lirpa11 said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone going?




MLsmomma said:


> Fx'd lirpa!
> I had ewcm tester so we baby danced and then maybe again today! Baby dust to everyone! Welcome to everyone new as well!

Yesterday, but tester... Autocorrect.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

MLsmomma, I was just about to ask you what is EWCM tester :D. I want one! :D


----------



## dcm_mw12

Currently 3dpo.


----------



## confuzion

January 19th for me :)


----------



## Laura726

I'm testing on Dec. 30th at 9 DPO if I don't get my :bfp: then I will be testing again on Jan. 4th at 14DPO.


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm such a plastic addict I want to test already and I'm only 5dpo


----------



## rtebbe89

rtebbe89 said:


> I'm such a plastic addict I want to test already and I'm only 5dpo

Poas lol I got auto corrected


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Rtebbe, it's so much fun to pee on the stick isn't it! :)

Excited to know that some of us are o their TWW! FX for you!


----------



## twinkie2

I'm a bit behind, but I see that we've gained a bunch of testers for January and I just wanted to say welcome and GL to all the new ladies. FX for a great start to the new year for all of us :dust:


----------



## Heather M

Possibly 1-2 DPO as I had a lot of EWCM last two days and pretty much nothing today...will wait and see what happens in the next day or two but hoping this is the start of my 2WW! Not to positive about this cycle though as was not able to BD on the day I thought I might have ovulated and things seemed the most favourable :( Only time will tell I guess. May BD for the next couple of days just in case...trying to figure out how to curb the need to POAS this cycle! Looking forward to following everyone else this month!!! GL to all! :)


----------



## KElwanger

I'm O'ing today so tomorrow will be 1dpo. I'm feeling somewhat good this cycle. Bd'd 4 days in a row, skipped two days before O, then bd'd last night (right before O) and will tonight in just a couple hours as well as tomorrow night just to be on the safe side. Getting anxious already and I'm hardly in the 2ww haha. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## RachelLynda

Firstly, plastic addict :haha:
sorry I've been away so haven't been able to comment but I'll make sure to do a big one tonight :) 
Hope everyone had a good Christmas! It's now getting close to testing time for some of us :) 
Im about 6dpo and it's taking all my strength not to test :( I don't think this cycle is it as I've just dreamt AFTER turns up and that normally means she's turning up within the next week / 
Thinking of doing through SMEP either March or cycle after next. 
Time to sort all the Christmas stuff out now! Hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## RachelLynda

AF not after... autocorrect caught me too :dohh:


----------



## darkriver

Lots of discharge :wacko: clear and white. How can there be both?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, the white part could be semen if you BD. If not, then I am not sure what it can be. 

Anyone here use CB Digital Ovulation kit? I just started using it this month and it hasn't given me a stinking smiley face. FF said that I have 2 more fertile days (including today). All the signs that I have pointed that I might have ovulated yesterday. I have a temp spike this morning and waiting for the next two days to see if it stays up. Hopefully, we caught the egg this time. But, I am not too confident since CB hasn't given me a smiley face. Now I am worried that i am not ovulating at all even though I have regular period. Anyone has similar experience? 

To all the new ladies who just joined..sprinkling baby dust your way. To all the ladies who are on their TWW, FX all around! :D


----------



## darkriver

BD?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BD = baby dance. It sounds better than sex :).


----------



## darkriver

We did it christmas day. As I had all the signs of ovulation.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

is it stretchy or feel like lubricant?


----------



## darkriver

Yeah. I am having mild cramps now :shrug:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

You might be ovulating. :)


----------



## darkriver

I dont know anymore. I might get my husband to bd tonight just in case lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I don't think it will hurt :). Do you use OPK/BBT or both?


----------



## darkriver

I might start temping. I did say to my oh I want to lose some weight if this doesn work.


----------



## KElwanger

I've got a dilemma*I'm like 95% sure I O'd yesterday. I had a pos opk the day before, lots of cm yesterday, I always ovulate the day after a pos opk, and it was cd15 which is the day I was pretty much expecting to ovulate. Only problem is my temp this morning isn't accurate. I'm so bummed. So normally I wake up to my temping alarm at 5am. This morning I woke up at 3:50am and I was sort of awake for a few ninutes before I realized I should probably temp. At that point I had almost 4 hours of sleep. It was 96.5 which was definitely not a temp spike, more like a dip. I was really surprised. But I was also cold when I woke up and not completely covered by blankets. So then around 5:30am I temped again after on and off sleep and it was 97.01. THEN I slept from 5:45-8am off and on and then temped and it was 97.73. So 97.73 is definitely a post O temp for me but I got it so inaccurately and of course the one morning I really need an accurate temp I can't get one*What would you guys do? Assume you ovulated like you completely expected and entee the high temp onto ff, or assume you're ovulating tomorrow and enter the first low temp?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4a0d3b/There's my chart. I went ahead and entered the first low temp just so I'd remember but I don't know if I should keep it there or not.

Oh and one more thing sorry! My opk tests say I will ovulate within 36 hours from a positive which would have had to have been yesterday. Unless I geared up to O but then didn't which I highly doubt. I've never had issues ovulating before and I don't have any extra stress or anything going on right now. Is it possible that I ovulated yesterday and my first temp just wasn't accurate since it was early and I was cold?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

ok. So, I read my book and found the page for BBT. According to my book, if you wake up earlier than usual, then add .1 for each half hour of sleep you have missed. 

Then again, you know your body the best. If you are very sure that you usually ovulate one day after a positive OPK and you got a BD in, I wouldn't worry so much about the temp. Especially this is your first month temping. But if you are concern that you miss calculated your O, then BD again tonight. I don't see anything wrong with extra BD :).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, I am with you there with losing weight. I've gained a lot of weight ever since I had my surgeries. I want to loose some weight when my doctor gives me a green light to walk without my surgery boot :).


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks Ilovetomatoes! I think I'm just going to say today was my O day because if it weren't for the off temps I would be saying that. Everything else points to it. But to be on the safe side, we'll bd tonight in case I really am O'ing today. Hopefully tomorrow I see an accurate spike. 

As far as adding .1 for each half hour missed, that only makes the temp 96.7 which is still not a post O temp for me :( so irritated with myself for not sleeping better. I think I was anxious to see what my temp would be so it kept me up. 

Last month was my first month temping and I had the temp spike the exact day I thought and it all went like clock work. I O'ed the day after my pos opk which is what I always assumed even though I couldn't confirm it since I didn't temp before. Now I can't tell if temping is helping or hurting me haha. It's adding a whole new level of stress.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

You are welcome! Glad I can help. I totally agree with you. All this temping and OPKing kinda give me a little stress. 

I read that to up your chances, BD two days before and after your estimated O. I can relate with you in term of temping and not sleeping well. I have been scared that I will miss my temping time. I woke up a bit early myself today and think I made a mistake of just laying there for 10 - 15 minutes waiting for DH alarm to ring. My result...temp spike! So now I am not sure if that temp is correct. If all these temping and OPKing do not work by end of next month, I seriously am going to throw all of them in the garbage and not think about it beside regular BDing. It doesn't matter when I ovulate anyway. No sperm = no baby. Thankfully DH is 150% committed to this. 

FX for you KElwanger!!


----------



## darkriver

I am not giving up and cant wait for ten days until I test. I am hoping though.


----------



## KElwanger

Okay now I'm thinking I didn't O haha. My cervix is higher than its been this last week, I almost can get to it, It's so soft, and really open. I also took my temp a bit ago and it was 96.74 which is obviously not my bbt but it's still really low for a day time temp where as if I had O'd I'd imagine it would be higher. So hopefully today is the day. We've bd'd so many times this fertile phase, I'm worried it's ruining our chances. :(

I agree. I'm thinking next month we're going to do the smep method and I may not temp. It's getting to both of us. I'm glsd your husband is so committed. So is mine! I'm so grateful. After our 2 mc's this year we're just so ready to have a healthy baby and pregnancy! 

Hopefully this is the month for us both and hopefully we both sleep well tonight and get clearer results tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, stop temping!! LOL. You are going to drive yourself nuts w/ it. I think if your cervix is high and still have EWCM, keep BDing. 

Once a day won't hurt or more like 24 hour after your last BD. I researched it :). Unless, your DH has low sperm count then it is not good to do daily BD. But BDing often creates healthier sperm and in return less chances for MC....again...according to the book that I read. I also read that in online. 

Yea. We've been bding since CD 10! We took 1 day break on CD 14..watch...that was the day I ovulate! Grrr...oh well. it is what it is. Can't change it now :D. 

Yes. Luckily we have awesome hubbies! It's hard to take things in relax manner especially when you want a baby :). I am just glad that I found this site. I read some postings at The Bump...man oh man..those ladies/regulars over there scared me! They are just so...mm..mean. Anyway, baby dust to you and BD tonight! 

Darkriver, for sure no giving up! As long as AF is not here yet, there is still hope :).


----------



## KElwanger

Hahaha I know I need to stop! But I'm glad I did this last one because it just about convinced me that I didn't O. So now, assuming I get a spike in the morning, I'll count that as 1dpo instead of today. 

I'm really hoping dh doesn't have low sperm count. I don't think he does but this last cycle we had a hard time doing the deed, more than normal. I think it was because he was working over nights at work and we kept doing it as soon as he woke up in the afternoon (while ds was napping) and it was just so forced and an odd time. But every other cycle he's been able to bd everyday so I hope we're okay. We will definitely have ALL of our basis covered this time around and can say we did everything we possibly could including preseed and laying down after. And they will definitely be some fresh sperm each time haha. 

I think I've come across some other sites where ladies just get so caddy with each other. It's so awful. Ttc is hard enough without being mean to each other. We're supposed to be in this together and lift each other up!

What day are you going to test in January??


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I agree with you. The ladies on this site are very very nice. 

I know right! I hope my DH also doesn't have low sperm count. I do have an appt with my OB on January 2nd just to do a check up. I was a little concern that she wouldn't be as attentive as my old OB since I had to change OB after I move. Old OB is too far. But so far, she is pretty good. At least she is willing to sit down and talk to me regarding conceiving and making sure everything is ok in there. 

I have to agree regarding the BDing. It just feels weird lol. This is our 2nd cycle so for next cycle, i might try to do something different. Just not sure what though :(. 

I am thinking of testing on the 14th. But I just got a bunch of Wondfo...50 of them! So, I might be tempted to test earlier hahahaha. AF suppose to arrive on the 10th though. I was thinking of not trying to test until AF is late. 

How bout you? Are you going to test early? Do you have wondfo?


----------



## KElwanger

That's awesome! Having a great OB is so important. I LOVE mine. She is just so nice and genuine. 

Good luck not testing early haha! I really keep telling myself I won't and I'm so sure of it but then when I get to like 11 or 12dpo I cave. But that isn't too early for me. With 50 wondfos I don't think I could hold out haha. 

Guess how many tests I have? ONE!!! HAHA. One measley little test left. It's an ic/wondfo (I don't know the difference). I think my period will be due the 10th as well actually! I may test on the 8th but we'll see. I really should hold out this cycle since I only have one test. I'll obviously buy more if I get a pos or no af but for now I'm just sticking with my one.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

OMG!!! I just got a smiley face on my OPK!!!! Gotta call my DH! 

Man...if only you live close to me, I'd gladly share my wondfo with you!! Better yet...let's pee on the stick together daily! ahahhaha


----------



## KElwanger

Woo hoo! Looks like our cycles are just a day off from each other this month. 

You better get to bd'ing! I really hope this is it for both of us. We should know in about the two longest weeks ever haha. 

I wish we could share lol. Although this is probably better for me. I hate testing too early and thinking I see something and getting my hopes up only to get af. It's crushing. 

Good luck and congrats on the pos opk!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I know! How exciting! I am rooting for you Kelwanger. Thank you!

I text DH and said we have to do it tonight. Super excited! I thought there was something wrong with me or the OPK since I didn't get any smiley face for the past 4 days. 

I think I am going to just pay more attention to my BBT for my TWW instead of POAS daily :p.


----------



## darkriver

I really wish OPK's werent so expensive or hard to read.


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi everyone!

I will be testing around January 24th. I am on CD 1 today after a crazy long 55 day cycle! I came off BCP in September, got a BFP at the beginning of November, but then got AF a day or so later. This is the first AF since then. Needless to say I am pleased she has arrived so that we can get back on track with the baby making! Excited to keep in touch with you all over this coming month! 

I wonder how many BFPs there will be??? 

Fx to all!


----------



## Flower Lily

darkriver said:


> I really wish OPK's werent so expensive or hard to read.

Hi Darkriver,

Have you seen this website before? https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/sensitive-ovulation-tests/sensitive-ovulation-tests-strips.html

You can get 10 opks for £2.15. They arrive within 2 days and are really good. They do hpts too. I ordered 40 the other day!! (ahem... I am a POAS addict! hehe)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, I heard wondfo's OPK is pretty good and not expensive also. With those kind, you just have to wait until the line is darker than test line. That's when you supposedly ovulate. 

Welcome Flower Lilly and baby dust to you! I like your little rabbit :).


----------



## Flower Lily

Hehe.. Thanks. I am feeling very optimistic for this cycle. DF told me earlier today he has been researching the best ways to get pregnant, e.g. lifestyle changes, eating habits, that kind of thing. He's such a sweetie! Started trying to tell me how there are only a couple of days each month that I would be fertile and was I aware of this? hehe... he has no idea of the amount of time and research I have done over the last few years, waiting for him to be ready for this moment. He still has a lot to learn! haha!! I do love his enthusiasm though :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

LOL!! Boys are so cute! It's a good thing that he has the motivation to do the research though :).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol! Flower lily, I agree-- that is super sweet of your hubby to try to do the research! : ) my DH tried to talk to me the other day about which positions were supposedly the best, but I think it had more to do his personal preference instead of research lol.


----------



## darkriver

Thanks for the tip. I might order some for next cycle. Really worried I need to lose weight first.


----------



## KElwanger

I'm back with another question already! Haha. So I'm pretty darn positive I'm O'ing today. I actually think I did in the last few hours. I check my cervix today around 10:30 and it was very high and open and soft. Checked it a couple hours later and it was even higher, could hardly feel it. Then I just checked it now, about 5 hours later and it seems lower. It could be in my hear but it was just a lot easier to find and didn't seem so far up there. Anyways, so I pulled my finger out and there was what looked like ewcm on it but I also thought it could be semen from about 22 hours ago so I plugged up the sink, ran my finger under the water, and let it go into the sink to see if it would float or sink. Some of it floated (semen) and some of it sunk (my cm) but almost all the chunks were pinkish/reddish. I've never seen that before. Is that from ovulation? Like ovulation spotting but it was only enough to stay near my cervix and not come out when I wiped? 

I was so surprised to see it but I think I'm feeling better now like I can definitely say that I just ovulated. Does that seem right?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I did read that some women will bleed a little when they ovulate. I think it's a good sign. The cervix does move around thw whole day. That's why it is recommended to check at certain time only so you'll have a consistent result,
I say...girlfriend...leave your cervix alone!! Hahaha... j/k. It is pretty fascinating isn't it? Can you imagine that tiny opening will get dilated so big to let the baby out! Yikes!


----------



## KElwanger

Ooooh really?! Haha I had no idea it changed throughout the day. Gosh I'm just making everything worse for myself haha. Oh well. I am glad I checked this last time because the blood was interesting. I've never seen that before and now I'm sure I've O'd. My temp better spike in the morning!

It is amazing how much it dilates. It's made me wish I had checked my cervix when I was prego with my son. I'm sure you're not supposed to though haha. But apparently I'm breaking all the rules lately. Oops ;)


----------



## darkriver

I really think this is it? I needed the toilet about 4 times in the night and stupid vivid dreams. I also worked out that if I go from my usual 28 days I would be 9dpo. I dont know if I should go from that or my last ovulation.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger. You are too funny! I can totally understand the excitement though. M
I'm going to have a mess up BBT today. It's 3 am and I can't sleep. Darn it!

Darkriver, you DPO is always from the current month of O. When was your last period?


----------



## darkriver

it was 5th. So If I am going off 33 days then I would need to wait until the 8th


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hmm...not sure what the answer here. I guess if usually you are 28 days, then maybe you can count the 33 days as a fluke and go by the 28? Have you take a test?


----------



## KElwanger

Can you guys look at my chart this morning? Does this look like my temp spike for O yesterday? It isn't as big of a jump as last month so that's why I'm unsure. But also if you notice my temps started out quite a bit lower than last month too so I don't think my post O temps will be as high as last month.

I've actually always seemed to have a lower body temperature in general so I'm hoping it's all just normal for me...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4a0d3b/

Darkriver, yeah just go from whatever day you ovulated, not cycle days. So if you're 4 days past ovulation and you want to wait until your period is late than go based on how long your lp is. If your lp is 14 days than test at 15dpo which is in 11 days for you :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good answer Kelwanger! 

Kelwanger, quick question. Where do you put your BBT? which position? Your chart looks very spikey. Mine was like that too until I adjusted the position.

It could be that this month you are slow riser. I don't get the extreme high and low but my temp is rising every day. I think your temp looks good. Give it another day and I'm sure it'll keep going up! Have you taken another OPK just to make sure you have no surge anymore?


----------



## KElwanger

I temp orally and I out far back and underneath my tongue. It always feels like it's in a little pocket but should it be somewhere else? I thought my temps were spikey last month because I wasnt always temping at the same time but this month I've been doing 5am all but a couple mornings and they're still all over the place. 

I can't decide if I should just wait it out now or keep bd'ing. Between my spotting yesterday, my super high cervix, a little bit of cramping and now this little temp spike I feel like I had to have ovulated yesterday afternoon. I just want to be in the 2ww!


----------



## KElwanger

Oh and the pos opk I took on the 25th was the last one I had :( I never test after my first positive though. But I do think I would have this month if I had more since my ovulation seems to be delayed.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Again, if only you live close by, I have plenty if OPKs & wondfo lol. I guess I went a little overboard on my purchases :p

I learned to push it all the way back, under my last molar, then tuck it under my tongue at the same side of my mouth. I also hold the BBT w/ my hand instead of using my tongue to hold it. Have you consider doing it vaginally? I heard that it'll give you more consistent reading. 

I think your chart looks good. With all the BDing, I'm sure you csught the egg! 

Looks like we are going to start our TWW soon! Yiippee...I'm getting tired of daily BDing lol.


----------



## KElwanger

Haha hey better to be prepared than run out of all your supplies like me haha. 

So maybe I need to push it back further than I am? If I go too much further the reading screen will be in my mouth haha. But it's worth a shot. I may temp vaginally next month if this cycle is a no go. 

I think I'm just going to be done. Thanks for the reassurance. Haha I feel ya. I just need a break and I'm ready for things to be out of my hands. As much as I hate not having control it sort of sounds nice right now to just know that we did everything we could and just wait for af/testing time. We used preseed this month too and I put it inside me each time so I'm sure the sperm from all the times we bd was able to live for at least a couple days. 

Do you think you're O'ing today??


----------



## KElwanger

Okay you're totally going to laugh at me BUT...I just took my temp farther back in my mouth, right by my last molar, with my tongue over it, and holding it with my hand and then I did it my normal way. The farther back way was a whole .2 degrees higher! And I made sure to do your way first so it's not like I just warmed up the thermometer and it gave me a higher reading the second time or somethibg like that. The second way was way lower.

I know it's not accurate at all at the moment but it definitely made a huge difference so I'll start doing it farther back. Could be why my temps are so low too!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yes...I feel at I'm about to swallow the whole BBT every morning. I see a forming pattern here. Looks like you have to shove everything in to get a correct reading. Lol.

It's difficult not having control but it is whst it is. 

We used preseed too a couple of times but we don't care for it much. Last night DH asked me if I used it because I was pretty wet down there. I got super excited since I know for sure what sign to look for O. Never know that I can get excited over CM hahaha. I also used softcup last night.

I'm holding my pee right now so I can take another OPK and see if it'll give me a smiley face.

I bought a pineapple lsdt night and as soon as that OPK stop giving me smiley face, I'm starting the pineapple regimen.

Are you going you count today as DPO 1 then?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Omg Kelwanger! You are too funny! Hahaha

Aren't you glad that we discussed that though? Trial and error! I do it all the time. I took me 4 days to figure out where and what is cervix lol. And, 4 more days playing with BBT and re-reading the instruction. TTC has been a blast so far hahaha


----------



## KElwanger

Haha I felt like I was going to swallow it also. Guess I had it in the right place haha. 

It is funny the things we get excited about when ttc! I've though about using a soft cup too. Maybe next time!

Can you explain the pineapple thing to me? Ive heard it before but don't remember. Sounds interesting. 

Yeah I think this is 1dpo for me. So now I'm expecting af on the 9th or 10th. Normally my lp is 13 days but last month it was only 12 so I'm thinking af could come a day early again but I sure hope not!


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi Ladies!
How's everyone? Hope you all had good Christmas'
Talking of CM.. The other day H decided to put his hand down there while we were laying in bed and his first words to me was 'OMG you're really wet down there you must be ov'ing' and then chose to jump on top of me, it was a lovely he's getting into it and listening to my TTC rambles but I laid there for a good 10 minutes laughing :rofl: 
I think I'm about 7dpo and I wanted to test this morning as I've found my tests! But I thought 'No. Just go to the toilet so you can't test' I was sat on the loo talking to myself saying 'I should have tested, no you shouldn't have, but what if it's positive, well what if it's negative then what' H walked in and just gave me a look of 'What the f is wrong with this women' :haha: safe to say I've had a funny few days :')
I can't help with the temping as I don't do it :(
Next month if this isn't a BFP (which I don't think it is) I'm going to start EPO and OPK so I know when I ov. H has finally agreed to OPK, I think he didn't think it would be this hard to keep starting a new cycle. 
Now I'm home from MILs I'll make sure to comment more! :)


----------



## KElwanger

Haha aren't our husbands funny! I love when they get into it like us. My husbands has been asking so many questions and has been really interested. I'm always so hesistant to tell him certain things because I don't want to gross him out and turn him off but I think he always genuinely wants to know. It's really sweet!

We do get a little nuts don't we haha! I try ti keep my convos with myself in my head but if he could hear me he'd be slightly disturbed lol :)

I don't think my dh thought it would be so hard either. We got pregnant the first try with our son, got prego accidentally but mc at 7 weeks, and then when we started really trying for #2 when got pregnant the second time but it was a cp. And now this is our 2nd time trying since the cp and I think he's starting to understand it's more complicated than he thought. 

Hopefully it happens for all of us really really soon! This waiting is so hard especially considering I would be due in about 3 weeks if I hadn't lost the first baby :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, real quick since I'm meeting my friend for lunch. So pineapple core suppose to have lots of bromelain (sp?) Which is good to make your uterus sticky so bean can stick better. You have to eat the core though. You start after O. Split 1 pineapple into 5 sections and eat 1 everyday for the next 5 days. I figured it wouldn't hurt since I like pineapple anyway.


----------



## KElwanger

I'm so doing this! So buy a whole pineapple, shave it down and eat the core. I didn't even know that part was really edible. Anything is worth a shot at this point haha :) thank you!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

The core is a bit tough and stringy. So I recommend cutting it small so you can eventually swallow it. Hahaha. You can google pineapple, fertility. .. Some website teach you how to cut it.


----------



## KElwanger

Wait can you even buy pineapples in grocery stores right now? I though they were more of a summer thing??


----------



## KElwanger

My mom said they are in stores haha. Gosh I sound like I know nothing about anything on here. I promise I'm not that dumb haha.


----------



## Ambermichelle

Hey girls! You had me down to test on January 1st..I tested today. Got my BFP!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KElwanger

Oh my gosh! Yay! Congratulations that is so exciting! How many dpo are you? :)


----------



## Ambermichelle

kelwanger said:


> oh my gosh! Yay! Congratulations that is so exciting! How many dpo are you? :)

13 dpo :d


----------



## KElwanger

Wow what a great line & digi for 13dpo! So happy for you!

So I asked my husband to go to the store to get me a pineapple and he didn't even laugh. He went happily. I love that man! Just ate my first core. It actually wasn't bad at all. Tasted pretty much like the meat just harder and stringier but not bad. I'm posting a picture of my cores. Is this what they are supposed to look like? They're about an inch thick. I'm so glad I caught this at 1dpo. Thanks for bringing it up Ilovetomatoes!
 



Attached Files:







Pineapple.jpg
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MLsmomma

Congrats on the bfp!! It makes me excited to see them!
I'm worried I missed baby dancing on o day...I had cramping yesterday evening after about two days of somewhat ewcm. We were sleeping at my dhs grandparents and I didn't feel comfortable baby dancing! And this morning I have definite ewcm! If ever baby dance tonight I hope we can catch the egg!!


----------



## KElwanger

Sounds like you could still catch it of you've got ewcm! They say you usually O the day after your last day of ewcm. I don't think it's true for everyone but hopefully it is for you. Maybe the cramps were just you gearing up for O. I O'ed yesterday but was crampy for about three. Good luck!


----------



## Ambermichelle

KElwanger said:


> Wow what a great line & digi for 13dpo! So happy for you!
> 
> So I asked my husband to go to the store to get me a pineapple and he didn't even laugh. He went happily. I love that man! Just ate my first core. It actually wasn't bad at all. Tasted pretty much like the meat just harder and stringier but not bad. I'm posting a picture of my cores. Is this what they are supposed to look like? They're about an inch thick. I'm so glad I caught this at 1dpo. Thanks for bringing it up Ilovetomatoes!

I may be further than 13 DPO now that I think about it haha :/ I feel that a digital would show the early lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ambermichelle said:


> Hey girls! You had me down to test on January 1st..I tested today. Got my BFP!!!!!

Woohoo!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ambermichelle, congrats!!! Our first bfp! Yaayy. 

Kelwanger, awesome husband! And yes, that's the core, you can also eat tge meat :). Just did another OPK and no more smiley face! hope we caught it on time. Just in case, I'm going to sneak in 1 more BD! Cutting my pineapple tonight too :). 

Mlsmomma, you have time. BD away. What do you have to loose, right?


----------



## KElwanger

I want to eat the meat but I'm scared because some people were saying it can cause uterine contractions so you should only eat the core. Have you heard that the meat actually helps at all? Or is it just yummy? Haha

Yay! Sounds like you're almost in the 2ww! Maybe a temp spike in the morning? 

I feel so good about this cycle for some reason. I'm probably just nuts haha. But I'm staying positive!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RachelLynda, I found that using OPK and BBT gives me confidence that my body is still ovulating since I'm 38 already. I found EPO is pretty good but I also take mucinex daily. I am not sure if EPO works as well as mucinex. I know for sure that mucinex works really well. I definitely produced more mucus this month and I took both starting at CD 7. 

Don't loose hope yet. You still have a week to go! BFP is just around the corner :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Really?? Hmmm...let me do a little research. I'm about to eat everything since I like pineapple.


----------



## darkriver

I have stopped ovulating. I seem to have dried up now and I am closed so just a matter of waiting. I did test today because I cant wait lol. Congrats SoBlessedmama


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright, so it looks like you can eat the meat also. But, you have to eat it with empty stomach so it can get absorbed better. No more than 1 pineapple in 1 cycle because of the acidity can change your mucus PH. I know for sure that EPO can cause uterine contraction but never heard anything about pineapple. I'll do more research and post more if I can find anything new to add.

My temp did spike this morning to 98. So hopefully it'll be higher than that tomorrow. Looks like my temp is a creeper....it goes up in stages lol. 

Tww Kelwanger! Waiting for our BFPs!!


----------



## KElwanger

Okay good! I just kept getting mixed opinions about the pineapple so I wasn't sure but I'll just eat it as I feel like it (only one though). I also read that you should avoid cold things in the 2ww like ice cream but you should eat lots of warm and hot things like soup and chili. You want to create higher temps for creating a good environment for the fertilized egg to thrive. I thought that was interesting. I knew out temps go up after O but I didn't think about helping it out more. Luckily I've got tomato soup in the fridge, chili on the menu, and I'm drinking a cup of hot cocoa haha. 

We're almost to our bfps! I hope haha :)


----------



## darkriver

KElwanger said:


> Okay good! I just kept getting mixed opinions about the pineapple so I wasn't sure but I'll just eat it as I feel like it (only one though). I also read that you should avoid cold things in the 2ww like ice cream but you should eat lots of warm and hot things like soup and chili. You want to create higher temps for creating a good environment for the fertilized egg to thrive. I thought that was interesting. I knew out temps go up after O but I didn't think about helping it out more. Luckily I've got tomato soup in the fridge, chili on the menu, and I'm drinking a cup of hot cocoa haha.
> 
> We're almost to our bfps! I hope haha :)

Maybe thats why I wanted a curry? LOL


----------



## KElwanger

So do you think you O'd yesterday or does your temp usually just gradually go up without a super obvious spike? Gosh I wish my temp would go to 98 at some point. My temps are so low it worries me.


----------



## KElwanger

Darkriver, maybe! Haha :) they did say something about spicy foods too. It's worth a shot. I feel like trying anything natural that I can get my hands on at this point.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think I did O last night. Hopefully we caught it in time. I read a book titled Making Baby, 3 months program to max fertility. I liked the book. It's very informative and give view points of modern medicine and holistic at the same time. 

It does mentioned eating hot food. Anything cooked and baked are good for you. If you are going to have salad then make sure you finish up with hot soup.


----------



## KElwanger

Sounds like a great book! I've been reading how our eggs are produced 3 months prior so we need to be taking special care at that point. Thankfully I've been ttc for longer than that so I've been extra careful the last few months. Hoping my eggs are healthy!

I love knowing all this stuff but boy does it add another level of stress. Now I'm wracking my brain trying to think of all the cold things I've had lol.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

This month is my first month temping but at the beginning my chart looks like yours and FF told me that my temp is too jagged. So I reread my BBT instruction again and apparently I didn't put the BBT the correct way.., ooooppsy. 

According to FF, some women are slow riser where their temo increase gradually. I feel that I fit this type more, plus I felt hot last night even though my house temp stays the same every night. 

Hot and sour soup sounds good right now. :D


----------



## darkriver

Me and my oh tried to bd, but I was too closed and tight. (sorry for tmi.)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, you are just too funny! I keep Progresso low fat soup handy in my pantry. It's good, low calories and great to eat especially when it's cold outside. Hopefully my eggies are ok. I just had surgery 2 months ago. Oh well...nothing that I can do now.


----------



## KElwanger

Yeah I'm definitely going to shove my bbt in farther from now on haha. Hopefully I can get rid of these crazy jagged mountains all over my chart. 

I get the hot feeling too. Right before O and then after until af I always feel really warm inside my body. I never knew what it was until I started ttc and tracking everything. 

As much as I'm feeling overwhelmed and stressed out with all this info, I'm also trying to remember that plenty of women get prego without knowing or following any of it. So anything I can do is just a bonus and even more helpful to my already super amazing body. Thats what I'm telling myself anyways ;)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, have you tried preseed? It'll help ease things up.

At lunch time, my gf told me that if I want a boy then have orgasm. If I want a girl, then I'm not suppose to have orgasm. Hahaha


----------



## darkriver

Do you have to do bbt there??


----------



## KElwanger

Aw I'm sorry darkriver :( that's so stressful when it doesn't work out and you feel like it really needs to. Where are you at in regards to O day? If you already said, I'm sorry. I didnt see it. Hoping you still have a shot!


----------



## darkriver

Ilovetomatoes said:


> *Darkriver, have you tried preseed? It'll help ease things up.*
> 
> At lunch time, my gf told me that if I want a boy then have orgasm. If I want a girl, then I'm not suppose to have orgasm. Hahaha

Normally I am quite lubricated. My husband hates it sometimes.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I agree Kelwanger. Knowledge means power. It's a good thing to be in tune with your body.


----------



## darkriver

KElwanger said:


> Aw I'm sorry darkriver :( that's so stressful when it doesn't work out and you feel like it really needs to. Where are you at in regards to O day? If you already said, I'm sorry. I didnt see it. Hoping you still have a shot!

We DTD for the last 5 days. I think I ovulated over one of them days. I am new to charting. My LO happened by accident (a happy one)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yikes. But, you are in your TWW already right Darkriver?

I'm on my tablet so sorry for the slow response ;)


----------



## darkriver

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Yikes. But, you are in your TWW already right Darkriver?
> 
> I'm on my tablet so sorry for the slow response ;)

Yeah. :)


----------



## KElwanger

Yes preseed does help! I've actually been having lots of cm lately but using the preseed anyways just to make sure it's a good environment for the sperm. My cm was hit and miss up until this cycle after having my son. 

I've heard about the orgasm thing too! Haha. I ALWAYS have one just because it happens and why not?! Haha. Plus the orgasm really helps draw the sperm in more to your cervix and it this point I don't feel like I can afford to try to have one gender or the other. Plus it doesn't really matter. I would LOVE a girl next but after having two losses (or even without the losses really) I'll just be grateful for a healthy baby. 

Still it's an interesting fact!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, last 5 days are a lot. Sperms can hang around betweem 24 hrs to 5 days depending on each person. I think you should be fine. Maybe try again tonight?


----------



## KElwanger

Sounds like you covered all the important days darkriver! I'm sure you're fine :)


----------



## darkriver

Sorry for your losses. I had one last month and was gutted. I cant try again. My husband is asleep on the couch lol. Snoring his head off. My boobs are so sore though. :/.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, sorry about your losses. Did you ever figure out what caused it?

Lately, I've been doing kegel exercise right after BD on top of orgasm. Hahaha

I'm with you. It doesn't matter at this point. I'm happy either way


----------



## darkriver

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Kelwanger, sorry about your losses. Did you ever figure out what caused it?
> 
> Lately, I've been doing kegel exercise right after BD on top of orgasm. Hahaha
> 
> I'm with you. It doesn't matter at this point. I'm happy either way

How long have you been trying?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oohhhh..sore BBs is a good sign! Fx Darkriver!


----------



## KElwanger

Just saw your signature. So sorry to hear about yours too. It's so rough. My latest was a cp in october and the second one was harder than the first even though the first was at 7 weeks.

So you gave birth in sept and started trying in november?? That's amazing! Do you just want your kiddos close together? 

It's early but sore boobs is hopefully a good sign!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, this is our 2nd cycle ttc #1. Totally missed the first egg since I didn't find this site while trying. Plus, I didnt know when I ovulate. We are more prepared this time :)


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Kelwanger, sorry about your losses. Did you ever figure out what caused it?
> 
> Lately, I've been doing kegel exercise right after BD on top of orgasm. Hahaha
> 
> I'm with you. It doesn't matter at this point. I'm happy either way

In taking charge of your fertility (book that taught me about charting), she recommends kegel exercises to get RID of sperm I.e. Eject out of vagina.


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes and I keep saying the same thing lol!

We've been trying since september. This is our 3rd or 4th cycle trying. One cycle was the cp and the cycle after that we had to skip because I would have been due right before my bffs wedding. I'm her moh and couldn't risk missing it haha.


----------



## darkriver

KElwanger said:


> Just saw your signature. So sorry to hear about yours too. It's so rough. My latest was a cp in october and the second one was harder than the first even though the first was at 7 weeks.
> 
> So you gave birth in sept and started trying in november?? That's amazing! Do you just want your kiddos close together?
> 
> It's early but sore boobs is hopefully a good sign!

Yeah. Mine was a chemical pregnancy too. I spent the whole night crying. Yeah, My husband always wanted two kids close together. I cant say no to him. lol


----------



## KElwanger

Oh sorry I thought you were asking me how long we've been trying. Well now you know whether you wanted to or not haha.


----------



## confuzion

And she states for those trying to conceive it's recommended to wait a half an hour after sex to get rid of extra semen. To help with the confusion with the next days CM.


----------



## KElwanger

Darkriver, you are brave! Haha. But you will have a home full of love and little cutie pies. :)


----------



## darkriver

KElwanger said:


> Oh sorry I thought you were asking me how long we've been trying. Well now you know whether you wanted to or not haha.

I dont mind. I had a mc when I was 16 and it left me with a massive maternal urge. It took me 8 years to finally meet someone who wanted children and it was my best friend of 3 years. I married him. It has tested us, but we love being parents.


----------



## rachy28

Can u add me for the 4th of january please


----------



## xMissChellex

you can put me down for AF being due 11th january  x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh boy. I got suck in watching untold story of ER :)

Confuzion, I heard thats a good book...after I bought mine. Hmmm..I didn't realized that. I didn't feel any sperm coming out tho. A little tmi, I was doing it while hubby is still inside. But on the save side, I'm going to stop doing it. Thanks for the tip! I didn't realize that you have to expel the sperm after 30 minutes! Definitely good to know. 

Kelwanger, we are twinies! Hahaha. We keep making similar oopsies too hahaha


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, I think we are going to try for another one after the first kid as soon as we can.


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Oh boy. I got suck in watching untold story of ER :)
> 
> Confuzion, I heard thats a good book...after I bought mine. Hmmm..I didn't realized that. I didn't feel any sperm coming out tho. A little tmi, I was doing it while hubby is still inside. But on the save side, I'm going to stop doing it. Thanks for the tip! I didn't realize that you have to expel the sperm after 30 minutes! Definitely good to know.
> 
> Kelwanger, we are twinies! Hahaha. We keep making similar oopsies too hahaha

Just wanted to share the info. I'm sure it didn't hurt BDing especially if it was in the middle of (clears throat) penetration. Those little guys swim right up there as fast as they can. Good luck :)


----------



## KElwanger

Oh no! I didn't know about expelling either. Hopefully it's not a big deal. Is it just to help figure out your cm the next day? Because I'm totally able to tell the difference between my cm and his semen. Hopefully that's all it's suggested for. 

Yes we do ilovetomatoes! Too funny haha. 

I think it would be so exciting to try right after givinf birth. Or really soon after anyways. We were too young with our first. He was planned and everything but we needed to wait for my husband's job situation to be more stable so I could be home before we had anymore kids. Maybe I'll have my third and fourth really close together. But first things first I just have to get pregnant with the second! Lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hahaha. Thanks confuzion. Are you on your TWW already?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, so you guys are planning for 4 kids? That's so exciting!


----------



## confuzion

Kelwanger - yes it's only suggested to help you with tracking cm. I don't expel either. Kinda try to just go right to sleep without getting up after :haha:

Ilovetomatoes - no not yet. CD5 for me. Still bleeding..well more like spotting. My first official cycle trying since miscarrying in November. Really excited for this one but don't expect a BFP just from past experience. My husband and I never nail the first try.


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, at this point, yes! We only have one so far so I reserve the right to change my mind haha. But we really want a big family and I have always always always wanted to be a stay at home mom. In middle school when everyone was trying to decide what college to go to, I knew I just wanted to be home with my babies :). And I LOVE being pregnant even though I had a rough pregnancy. I just want to have babies, invest in them everyday, and have a home full of love. 

But again we only have one so far and I suppose two coucould change my tune. I doubt it but it's possible :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, welcome back. Lots of baby dust your way,


----------



## KElwanger

Confuzion- that's what I try to do too haha. I like to keep them in for at least an hour if I can. I always end up having to pee before I go to sleep so I just lay there as long as my bladder will allow.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, my friend loves being a stay home mom. She did say 2 kids make her super busy. Then again her family us not here so she has no help beside from hubby, who is usually tired after a day of work also.

There is nothing wrong being a stay home mom. I wish I can afford it. But cost of living in san francisco is too high for 1 income family.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, did you read Ambermichelle's posting. She said that pineapple core works for her. Wooho


----------



## KElwanger

I have my mom 20 minutes away who also doesn't work so she's a huge help! I know I'll be busy with two but it's always worth it :)

We live in Washington south from Seattle and it's not cheap but nothing like san fran I'm sure. Plus we're still young so we're still renting and everything. My hubby got his foot in the door early with his job and should be becoming a store manager of office depot in the first half of 2014 and he's only 22 so for now we're doing pretty good. We're certainly don't live lavishly though haha.

Working is nice too though! I don't want to go back but there are dayswhere I wish I could get out of the house for a bit and be around adults lol. 

No I didn't read her post. Where is it?!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

It's on the main page of TWW.

You guys are still young. Plenty of time to decide on the 3rd and 4th one :).

Seattle is pretty pricey also. I think places that are closer to the ocean have higher cost of living but hey...we love it anyway :)


----------



## KElwanger

Yes we have lots of time!

Well we live an hour south of seattle where it's not nearly as expensive but still not cheap like the south or something. We love it too!


----------



## KElwanger

Do any of you ladies know any statistics or anything about how often an egg is fertilized but doesn't implant properly? I'm curious if the "harder" part is the fertilization or the implantation or if one isnt necessarily more common than the other? It seems like the egg has got to be fertilized pretty often when one is ttc because we do all these things to help our bodies out and we time everything just right. Maybe our eggs get fertilized often and it's the implantation that fails...

Also do you think when I period is a couple days early or late it could be because an egg was fertilized but didn't implant and delayed or quickened the process? 

I know we probably don't really know the true answers but just curious if anyone had any info or ideas about this.


----------



## darkriver

Thats what I think. I have never been five days late in my life. until my chemical. I think it would be hard to provide a statistic though. Awful night sleep. Insomnia has kicked in.


----------



## RachelLynda

If I remember right its 60% of the time it dosnt implant properly thsts why chemical pregnancys seem to be so common as before early detect prrgnancy tests we'd never have even knpen an egg tried to implant. I think that statistic isnt for one person though. I'll try find where I read it x


----------



## darkriver

I got my faint bfp . Knew I was ten days not nine


----------



## RachelLynda

Yay! Congratulations! How many dpo are you? I'm caving on New Years Eve in case it's a BFP then I can tell H at midnight :')


----------



## Flower Lily

darkriver said:


> I got my faint bfp . Knew I was ten days not nine

Wooo! Congratulations! Let's hope it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## confuzion

darkriver said:


> I got my faint bfp . Knew I was ten days not nine

Congrats! :happydance: Happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## darkriver

I am really ten dpo, if I go off my 28 day cycle.


----------



## RachelLynda

I should be 10dpo if I go by my 33 day cycle I had last month so hopefully I can see something then :) How faint was it? I'm terrible when it comes to line eye, it can be a blaring BFN and I'll think 'Well I guess there's a line there' :haha:


----------



## darkriver

very faint
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Flower Lily

RachelLynda said:


> I should be 10dpo if I go by my 33 day cycle I had last month so hopefully I can see something then :) How faint was it? I'm terrible when it comes to line eye, it can be a blaring BFN and I'll think 'Well I guess there's a line there' :haha:

Haha! I'm exactly the same! Reality is though, it's normally an evap line and I am terrrible for shining a light through the test strip to see if I can see anything hiding. I must learn not to do this as it gets my hopes up every time! What are we like?!:winkwink:


----------



## Flower Lily

darkriver said:


> very faint

Is that an opk?


----------



## darkriver

no. its a powerplast brand. i took a pound one as well and faint


----------



## RachelLynda

Flower Lily - Exactly! H had to take it off me and throw it away because I shined 3 different lights on one last month and then sat staring at it :dohh: I think this time I'm going to leave it the time and if nothings there I'm going to lay it down and wait for it to dry if still no PINK line I'm going to assume it's a BFN if it dries and there's a line and no pink I'll assume it's a BFN.. So in reality if any sort of line comes up I'll think I'm possibly pregnant :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

i am getting faints so i am going to be patient and get a clearblue next week


----------



## Flower Lily

darkriver said:


> i am getting faints so i am going to be patient and get a clearblue next week

You're patient to wait until next week! I would be out buying every brand there is! hehe. 

I look forward to seeing a darker line very soon then! :) GLxx


----------



## darkriver

i dont get paid again until then. no choice lol. I feel pregnant


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, I think I saw a line!! Super excited for you!

Kelwanger, have you watch The Great Sperm Race? I recommend it. It's a fun watch. I think it really depends on each individual. Some wonen can easily get pregnant but can't seem to keep it, I know a couple who was having trouble getting pregnant because the wife's body kept thinking the embryo was hostile and attacked it. So, she kept having miscarriages. 5 years later, they have 3 kids :).

Btw, FF told me that I'm 3 DPO now. It detected my ovulation the day before I got a + OPK. Better start eating those darn pineapple! Hahaha. I guess now I know what signs to look for to find out when I'm ovulating.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, wish you live closer to me. I'll share my wondfos! :D


----------



## darkriver

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Darkriver, wish you live closer to me. I'll share my wondfos! :D

What are those lol?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Pregnancy tests. Hahaha. I have 50 of them. They are pretty cheap and supposedly pretty sensitive so you can pee on the stick as much as you want untul you get a darker line than you can do your digital, which is pretty pricey. 

Can't wait to see your bfp!!! Do you have any symptoms so far?


----------



## KElwanger

Darkriver, hoping this is your sticky bean! So exciting :)

Ilovetomatoes, dh and I just watched that last week! We both really liked it and it's actually what made me start to realize an egg must get fertilized often and just not implant properly. I did some research and it does seem like a really high chance, at least while ttc, that an egg will be fertilized but simply fail to implant. I think that may be my problem haha. I've been pregnant 3 times pretty effortlessly but only one stuck. I'm really hoping this pineapple and warm foods/drinks helps me out. 

My temp went up another .31 degrees this morning! I just need one more high temp tonorrow and I should get my cross hairs. 2dpo today.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, Yay for the temp! Hopefully we'll have sticky uteres! Pineapple for breakfast! Haha


----------



## KElwanger

You know it! I was actually taking my last bite of pineapple as I saw your comment hahaha. It's really not bad at all like some people say it is. But even if it was I'd still do it lol.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I know right! I'm going to take myself to the movie and then visit my hubby at his rental. Taking a day break from TWW. I dreamt that I broke my BBT! I put it in my mouth to take temp & the tip of the BBT got lodged on my molar. My tooth was fine but I woke up thinking I needed a new BBT. Hahaha....time for a break.


----------



## MLsmomma

Yay for another bfp! Congrats darkriver! I wish I was done my tww I'm only just starting mine in the next day or two!


----------



## BabyConscious

Will be testing Jan 2nd, I will be 12DPO


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, that is hilarious haha! I had a dream last night that I was in labor, at my grandma's house, and was unexpectedly doing a home birth without a midwife or anything haha. My mom was just going to help. I was not in much pain but I felt so much pressure and could feel the baby crowning. It was so vivid and strange but wonderful to have that feeling again. 

Sounds like a nice day for you! I hung out with my family and watched football and just relaxed.


----------



## rtebbe89

Hi everyone, I feel I have missed so much in just a few short days lol
Congrats on the bfp
does anyone have experience with the clearblue fertility monitorit says I ovulated 8 days ago which is really weird because that's super early in my cycle which are usually 34 days. and I am having ovulation pain and ewcm so I want to bday now but unfortunately my donor and I can't get together for 14-15hrs. Any thoughts?


----------



## KElwanger

Is it normal/weird/bad/no bid deal to have watery cm after O? My last day of a ewcm was O day (only a tiny bit, lots the days before) and then the two days since it's been watery. Not a lot, nothing that comes out or that I can feel without sticking my finger up there, but a little bit when I pull my finger out. My cervix is definitely lower and closed and firm so I know I O'd. I saw another lady writing about her bfp and she seemed excited that she dried up after O that cycle like it was a good thing so now I'm worried it's bad that I haven't dried up yet...


----------



## KElwanger

rtebbe89, I don't have experience with that fertility monitor but I'm guessing it was way off because cd5 is extremely early to O. I'm guessing you're gearing up now with the ewcm and I'm sure you can still catch in the 15 hours. If you ovulate tomorrow you'll for sure make it and if you ovulate the next day it will be even better to have the sperm in there waiting!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, FF said that it's normal to have EWCM after a couple days after ovulation. I think at this point we can ignore CM a little bit. I'm trying not to symptoms spot but it's a bit hard. I keep feeling a little twitch on my lower right ab every 10 - 15 minutes...looks like around my right ovary. I'm trying to ignore it hahaha. Weird dreams we had! 

Rtebbe, I used CB ovulation kit. It gave me 1 day of smiley face but FF said that I ovulated a day before the smiley face because my temp dropped before the smiley face. My cervix on the day before smiley face was so high, I could barely touch it. So, I say bd anyway since I'm not sure how accurate OPKs are. The egg can live for the next 12 - 24 hrs...but you never know!


----------



## KElwanger

Yeah I think you're right. At this point cm won't tell us much. I just wanted to make sure it's normal. Symptom spotting is soooo hard not to do. At this point I'm doing alright because I know anything I'm feeling right now is very unlikely to be caused by pregnancy considering the most that could have happened by now is egg fertilization. But come 6dpo I'll be a basket case haha.

One more question! They say during pregnancy not to take hot baths, but I was wondering if during the TWW it's okay or maybe even helpful? If drinking and eating warm things helps I wondef if a hot bath does too? Not like burning hot like a hot tub or anything, but more than warm. I at least hope it's not harmful yet because I've taken one the last three nights.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ohhh..you should Google Epsom Salt bath, pregnancy. It's supposedly good for pregnant women. I took it a month ago and found it more relaxing than bubble bath. Sorry, I'm a little brain dead right now. All I remember is that it's good for you hahaha


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats on the BFP Ambermichelle. Been away for holidays and trying to get caught up, didn't want to miss out on congratulating you though!


----------



## confuzion

I'm so jealous of you ladies in the tww! I just stopped bleeding from AF today. So still have a ways to go :(

Drinking and eating warm things is supposed to help? How so? Sounds interesting.


----------



## KElwanger

Confuzion, you know how our body temps go up after O? Well from my understanding it's from the progesterone and because the body needs to be warm to help sustain a healthy pregnancy. So in order to help your body along it's besy to load up on the hot/warm foods and avoid the cold like ice cream. I don't know a ton about it but I figured it's worth a shot. It's an easy enough thing to do, especially since it's cold where I am and soups sound yummy!


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, I'll have to check into the epsom salts thing. Thanks! :)


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Darkriver! Sorry for the delay in responses, I feel so far behind from just being out a few days :( Hope all is going well for everyone.

I do have some questions for those using OPKs. I decided to start using this month and began on CD 8. I had what I thought was an almost positive on CD 10 and positive yesterday CD 11. Today-CD12, almost no line at all. So I guess here's my questions, is O the day of a positive OPK or within a day or two of a positive OPK? Is CD 11 too early for ovulation? I'll do it again tomorrow, but I'm impatient and would like to know what others thinks as I'm new to this OPK thing and have no idea what I'm doing.:dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Think I will give that a try also. It's pretty cold here so that will definitely be easy. 

I don't know about the pineapple though. I can't stand the taste of it :haha: don't think that's for me. We'll see how I feel about it next cycle lol.


----------



## Lirpa11

Wow ladies!! BFPs already!! Congrats!! I'm on holidays at the moment so not able to update the front often sorry! I'll try and update later today and wishing for lots more New Years BFPs and congrats again to ladies with their BFPs already  yayyy! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, I heard that bromelain also comes in pill from if you don't like pineapple. Like Kelwanger said regarding warm food. It's not only warm but spicy food also count according to my book. You will be in TWW soon! A few more days :).

Lirpa, welcome back.

Twinkie, my OPK said 48 hrs after positive result. I used CB digital ovulation.


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Confuzion, I heard that bromelain also comes in pill from if you don't like pineapple. Like Kelwanger said regarding warm food. It's not only warm but spicy food also count according to my book. You will be in TWW soon! A few more days :).
> 
> Lirpa, welcome back.
> 
> Twinkie, my OPK said 48 hrs after positive result. I used CB digital ovulation.

That's useful info thanks :) I already take like a million pills (vitmains among other things) so what's one more? :haha: I'll definitely look into it. 

I love spicy food so that also works :)


----------



## KElwanger

About the bromelain pills, I read they are much stronger than the pineapple and you most likely don't want to take the whole pill. I think it can be a harmful amount, while ttc, if you take the whole thing. I'm not sure if it's something you can cut in half or not. But just read up on it first if you go that route :)


----------



## confuzion

KElwanger said:


> About the bromelain pills, I read they are much stronger than the pineapple and you most likely don't want to take the whole pill. I think it can be a harmful amount, while ttc, if you take the whole thing. I'm not sure if it's something you can cut in half or not. But just read up on it first if you go that route :)

Lol don't worry I think I OVER-research things by nature. But thank you for the concern and the tip :thumbup:

I'm gonna go without this cycle. If I do look into it it'll be for the next one.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats on the BFPs. I hope we have many more coming. I'm 9dpo and I have had cramping for the last 3 days. Today I have had sore breasts. I try not to symptom spot too much because I have had all kinds of symptoms in the last few months and have not had a postive. I'm going to try and wait a few more days to test.


----------



## Jbbsturm

This month we tried preseed and pineapple


----------



## rtebbe89

Can I change my date to the 9th just to be on the safe side


----------



## KElwanger

My very best friend since 3rd grade just found out tonight that she is pregnant!!! I'm so ecstatic! It was by total accident. She thinks they concieved on their wedding night!

Now I seriously hope I'm pregnant because then we'd only be 2 weeks apart!


----------



## gracealone

count me in! testing on 22nd Jan.


----------



## RachelLynda

I THINK I got my faint BFP this morning - I'm not gettomg my hopes up as the dye ran like anything and I've said this before haha. Still waiting for AF to turn up though. Cant upload picture as H is still at home and he doesnt know haha.


----------



## Flower Lily

RachelLynda said:


> I THINK I got my faint BFP this morning - I'm not gettomg my hopes up as the dye ran like anything and I've said this before haha. Still waiting for AF to turn up though. Cant upload picture as H is still at home and he doesnt know haha.

Oooo exciting RachelLynda! Can't wait to see a pic when you get a chance to upload it. I know what you mean about hiding it from the OH until you're sure. I do the same, but it's so hard when they're always around! He must wonder what I'm doing in the bathroom for so long sometimes! hehe.. truth is, I'm waiting out to see if I see a line and light is good in the bathroom. He says he would like to be part of it all (meaning waiting for the line) but truth is, I don't think he could handle it! haha! I mean, when I'm in TWW, I am a total POAS addict!!! Oh dear.. well, I still have a few days to go until I O so still got some time yet :)


----------



## rtebbe89

Fingers crossed for you RachlLynda!!


----------



## twinkie2

Hoping that you've got it Rachellynda!!


----------



## RachelLynda

Thanks guys. I dont know whether to test tomorrow or wait 2 days and see if its darker :( I have 2 tests left :( Im saving one for after my period would be due which I think is around the 4th. Im tryjng not to get my hopes up but its so hard :( Ive felt sick on and off all day but I had an interview this morning and didnt eat breakfast due to nerves so wondering if thats it. Yesterday was a bit weird too as my nail varnish remover and nail varnish smelt so so wondering if thats smething or not
We've got a carvary tonight will that be okay to eat if I am? Except for the odd twinge in my belly and acid reflux that about it for symptoms - so much for not symptom spotting haha.
Sorry for any typos on my phone. x


----------



## rtebbe89

Fingers crossed for you RachlLynda!!


----------



## KElwanger

Congrats rachellynda! I hope it's a sticky bean!

Can you guys look at my chart? I'm so confused about what's going on :( I thought I O'd on the 26th, putting me at 3dpo. I knew I would get my crosshairs this morning once I got my 3rd high temp. But once I entered the temp it put the crosshairs somewhere else than what I expected and it's dotted lines... to me it looks pretty clear when I ovulated. Can you guys see what may be causing the conflict?

I'm also worried that my temps are too low :( I took my temp at 5am this morning at my normal time and it was 97.27 I think. I took it again at 8am after another 3 hours and it was 97.92 which made me feel better. I wish I could use that one haha. But gosh can my body even sustain a pregnancy with such low post O temps?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats RachelLynda!! waiting to see more test. Yaay. 

Kelwanger, I am by no means a chart expert. But, it looks like FF calculated your O based on your + OPK instead of your temp, which it did the opposite for me. It calculated my O based on my temp and CP/CM instead of OPK. But either way, it looks like you got it covered. You BD'd a day before and on the day of and a couple of days later. In term of the varying degree of temp, it looks like your temp is on its way up. I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe you are just a slow riser this month. As long as it doesn't drop, I think you are fine :). 

I think I am going to try vaginal temping this month if this month we are not successful. I, myself, have doubt on my O day since it was different on FF and OPK. Plus, I check my cervix last night and it was medium high and soft. EEkkk. I hope they didn't give me the wrong O date. Plus, I've been feeling this pinching/pulling sensation since yesterday.

It's just a little frustrating not knowing if we have the right info, huh? :)

Guess we just have to wait a few more days to see what is up.


----------



## KElwanger

I'm thinking it uses my opk too but even that doesn't make sense because you don't normally ovulate on the day of your first +opk so if anything you'd think ff would have put it the day after the +opk. And I'm worried because if I really did O that day, we skipped the day before bd'ing :(. 

I did just realize, as far as my temp goes, that last month my temps were higher but I was also often temping later in the morning, usually between 6:30 and 8am. But this cycle I've done 5am everyday so that's probably why they're all cooler. I hope anyways. 

Vaginal temping isn't a bad idea. It's got to be much more accurate and consistent. 

And yes I hate having all this mixed info. I still really feel like I O'ed 2 days later than ff says. My temp reflects it, my spotting reflects it, it's 48 hours after my +opk. It just seems so obvious to me that I find it odd ff put it somewhere else. I also think if it was in the right spot my coverline would be different. Oh well... nothing I can do now. 

I'm already losing all hope for some reason :(


----------



## luvbabydust86

ill be testing jan 2nd


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ok. Let's look at this rationally. Sperm usually lives between 24 hrs - 5 days (sperm on steroid :p). So, if you BD a day before FF gave you the O, you still have live sperms inside. Then, you covered that w/ BD on the day of FF's O, and a few more after that. So, I think your chances are still pretty high so far. So at this point, let's say you did catch the egg on time and keep a positive outlook :D. 

The book that I read recommend 5 minutes of meditation daily. During implantation time, it suggest to lay down flat with your hands on you lower ab, take a deep breath, picture the blastocyst floating around your uterus, then picture it implanted on it, deep breath in...deep breath out. 5 minutes...do it! ahhahahaha
Plus, breathing exercise is good for you anyway. :)

Just remember, the graph and OPK are for guidance only. Methods of possible detection. It's not written in stone.


----------



## darkriver

My lines are becoming thicker now :D. I am going to buy an early pregnancy test on Saturday.


----------



## KElwanger

But that's the thing. FF said I O'd on the 25th and we didn't bd on the 24th. We did the 23rd but we skipped the 24th. I did take my +opk out of my chart though to see what would happen and it put my O on the 26th which is exactly when all my signs point to O'ing so I think I'm just going to keep it like that. 

I like the visualization thing. I'm not sure how much visualizing makes it happen if it simply isn't there but positive thinking and resting sounds nice. I prayed last night with my hand over my lower abdomen and that made me feel better haha. 

I always feel so positive during my fertile period when we're actually trying but then the further away I get from ovulation the more I feel like it just won't happen for me. I think it's because at that point I have no control over it. 

I'm sorry I ask so many dang questions haha. I really appreciate everyone's advice on here :) especially, you ilovetomatoes!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Woohooo...H&H 9 months!


----------



## KElwanger

Congrats darkriver! So happy for you :) sounds like your hubby is getting those close in age kiddos!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, anytime!!! Sometimes you need a sounding board especially when you have no control over your body. Wouldn't it be nice if we can just boss the egg and sperm around ahahahhahaa. 

Yea. I think you covered all of your bases. No worries Kelwanger. Let's eat our pineapple and drink our hot drinks/eat hot food :D.

I know it's only 10am my time but boy oh boy I need a nap. LOL! DH didn't sleep well last night so I couldn't sleep well also. There are times that I want to just sleep in the other bedroom but I know in 5 minutes (top 10 minutes) he'd followed me to the other bedroom together w/ our dog. Plus, I was super hot last night and knew for sure my temp was going to go up. Next cycle, I am going to do vaginal temping for sure.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Rachel!


----------



## KElwanger

Thank you for the encouragement! It means a lot. <3

I ate my pineapple first thing this morning, then had some eggs and 8 grain bread. I'm following it up with a hot cup of decaf coffer and I've got chili in the crockpot for tonight haha. 

I feel like I need a nap too, but I slept pretty good so I'm not sure why. How are your temps looking post O? If you O'd already that is. It sounds like you're still unsure haha


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm also very tired today even though I slept a bunch. My temps are still high which is encouraging. My bbs are pretty tender today. I really hope this is my month. I think I will test tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Anytime Kelwanger!

Well, I've been having pulling/pinching sensations on my lower right ab...close to my pelvic. I am assuming it's around the ovary area. It's been happening since yesterday. It's hard to ignore. I don't usually feel any cramp/pinching before/during/after O and barely any cramping during AF. Research told me that could possibly be O. But, FF and OPK said it was at least 3 - 4 days ago that I O'd. My temp is pretty high. This morning it's 98.2. But the past 4 days, it has been around 97.8 or 98s. 

Hmmm. My left BB felt like someone just flick it really hard. I am so not trying to symptoms spot but am a bit hypochondriac. I am going to have a little discussion w/ my OB on thursday. Hopefully, it's nothing major. And, I am a wuss when it comes to pain ahhahahaha. I don't know how I went through 2 major surgeries hahaha. 

I am drinking my warm green tea right now. I figured why the heck not. If there is not pregnancy this cycle, then I am preparing my body for the next one :D.


----------



## MKAC2005

Could you please put me down for January 16th?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

JBB, how many DPO are you?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

JBB, never mind. I went back a couple pages and found your DPO ahhahaha. 

Man...those pineapple is getting harder to eat! They are so stinking sour! 

JBB, FX for you! Looks like you have good symptoms so far :D.


----------



## KElwanger

Sounds like you've got some good potential symptoms, Ilovetomatoes! I've always wondered if it's possible to have symptoms just from the egg being fertilized before it implants. Obviously it wouldn't be from hcg yet but it seems like the body might react differently to a fertilized egg than one that isn't. I try not to read too much into anything until implantation is possible, but of course I still do haha. 

Your temps sound great! I wish mine were that high. I hate having low temps. It worries me, especially because my obgyn said I have a borderline thyroid problem. It isn't a problem yet I guess. But still the low temps make me worry about that.

Oh well. I'm just really going to try to relax. Maybe get lost in a good book during ds's nap or something.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

My friend got diagnosed w/ a hypothyroid. She is now pregnant. It took her a while..i think 2 1/2 years to get pregnant but she is about to have a baby boy. Our bodies are so weird! 

I hope so. If this is a late O, then I think I might miss it. I told DH that we no longer need to BD as often since FF gave me an O date hahahaha. But, for a just in case situation, I might have another BD tonight. 

Is it super cold in your room? Maybe eat more soups and drink hot drinks to get your blood flowing more and get warmer?


----------



## KElwanger

That's encouraging but at the same time I hope this doesn't take us 2.5 years! I know I can get pregnant easy. It's happened three times in two years. I just keep trying to tell myself I get pregnant easy and am obviously fertile so it's just a matter of time.

I'd probably bd once more too just to be on the safe side haha!

I'm trying to drink my hot coffee in the morning, drink hot tea at night, and eat something hot during the day at least once. I think it has been chilly in our room, yes. We don't have central heating, just an individual wall heater in our room that we don't always turn on. I did last night and probably will again tonight to see if that helps. But then it might just make it inaccurate haha. Whatever. I've got to stop over analysing. I just want January 8th to be here so I can test.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Did you ever figure out the reason for your MCs?

At this point, I just want my boss to call me so I can finish with work early and take a nap! ahhahaha


----------



## MLsmomma

Gr, tried to post but my phone wouldn't work and I lost by post! 
I thought l was passed O but have been having ewcm for 5 days. I thought it'd be done by now? I don't temp or check my cervix but last time dh and I baby danced it felt like my cervix was being jabbed?? To me that would mean low and closed? And that means O has passed? I just wasn't to be in the tww!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

MLSmomma, from what I've read, you can still have EWCM for a few of days after O. So, that's nothing to be concern about. 

Regarding stabbing pain, you will have to really check the cervix physically to make sure they are low. I heard that not everyone will have a low cervix after ovulation. So, it's hard to tell whether you've ovulated by cervix position. The more accurate count will be using BBT, CP, and CM all at the same time. 

Hope some one else can give you a better answer :). Hopefully you'll be in your TWW in a couple of days!


----------



## KElwanger

I don't know for sure, no. The first mc was at 7 weeks. Just started bleeding one day and and then the blood test confirmed it. The dr said it was likely a blight ovum and just an unhealthy egg/sperm combo and didn't attach properly or grow right. And with my cp in October she said she didn't think they were related at all and that chemical pregnancies are so common and we only know about them as much as we do because we test so esrly. She said she wouldn't be concerned about something being wrong with me until the mc's were happening past ten weeks (and more than one random one) because then it would actually be a full growing baby and my body didn't carry it properly. She also said because it's only (a relative only) two losses and likely unrelated, she wouldn't suggest much further testing unless it happened again. She did check my thyroid which like I said was borderline, but not a problem right now. 

So at this point I can fully expect to go on to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy and I'm really trying to hold onto that!


----------



## MLsmomma

Thanks ilovetomatoes! It's weird that I am so clueless! I already have two kids! My first I was younger and apparently pretty clueless and got pregnant without being aware of anything! My second was a surprise which was nice! It's been so long since I've been ttc and the first time I've been so aware of cm and cramping and all that! I also think I had a chemical pregnancy last month too. Af was five days late and a few days before af I am sure I had a faint bfp on a frer. But then I used an ic the next day and it was negative. I chalked in up to bring to early. Then af came and was different then normal!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Thank you llovetomatoes. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high but it's hard not too. I should be getting some ics in the mail tomorrow. I'm excited to start testing.


----------



## twinkie2

KElwagner, I wish you wouldn't stress so much, with that said, I tell you that because I feel like I'm the same way and I know how much anxiety it gives me.:wacko: So sending lots of calming love your way. I also want to tell you that I have two siblings with thyroid issues and both have had no problems getting pregnant since knowing of their issues (4 pregnancies total between the two :thumbup:) Hope that makes you feel a little better! Try not to over analyze, it'll just make it all that much more confusing, but of course ask questions when you aren't sure, I def. would rather ask on here than google. I feel like I every time I google something I find a worse case story that scares the crap out of me, or I end up more confused with more questions that I started with. So thanks to all the wonderful ladies on here with all the good and supportive information! GL and baby dust to all.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, glad to hear the prognosis! I was going to look it up for you in my book. As you can tell, I love my darn book!! hahahaha. 

JBB and MLS, FX!! It's happening this month! :D or maybe next month! 

Btw, I tested this morning already ahahahahha. I have to make sure those wondfos are working right? :p


----------



## purplerat

Hi can I join you ladies? TTC no. 3 and on our third cycle trying :) testing on Jan 20th (AF due Jan 13th) good luck everyone! X


----------



## KElwanger

Twinkie2, thank you so much. Your comments made me cry a bit. I've already cried several times today haha. I really appreciate your encouragement. I'm really trying to relax and stay positive. I'm just trying to think of all the good things we did this cycle. Lots of bding=healthy, fresh sperm. Preseed=happy environment for sperm to stay in for a while and hopefully more of them made it to the egg. And now I'm eating pineapple and hots foods and drinks and hopefully that helps. Plus it's my 5th cycle for ttc #2 so it's bound to happen soon considering I don't have fertility issues (that me or my obgyn know of). 

I'm just so ready to test haha! 9 more days :)


----------



## KElwanger

Purplerat, glad to have you! Hopefully this is your lucky #3! Are you seriously going to wait until a week after af is late to test?! That is some insane will power and patience haha. :)


----------



## confuzion

KElwanger said:


> Twinkie2, thank you so much. Your comments made me cry a bit. I've already cried several times today haha. I really appreciate your encouragement. I'm really trying to relax and stay positive. I'm just trying to think of all the good things we did this cycle. Lots of bding=healthy, fresh sperm. Preseed=happy environment for sperm to stay in for a while and hopefully more of them made it to the egg. And now I'm eating pineapple and hots foods and drinks and hopefully that helps. Plus it's my 5th cycle for ttc #2 so it's bound to happen soon considering I don't have fertility issues (that me or my obgyn know of).
> 
> I'm just so ready to test haha! 9 more days :)

I know it's hard to do but try and relax! Do other things to take your mind off of it. FX this cycle will be the one. 

I went to the store and figure I would do the pineapple this cycle too even though I don't like it I figured I would just swallow it. But unfortunately they didn't have it :( 

We only eat organic so I guess it must not be in season because organic fruits are only available when in season. Stinks. Oh well I'll just stick to the original plan and look up doing the pills if this cycle is a fail.


----------



## rtebbe89

To be on the safe side I met with my donor this am. So fingers crossed


----------



## chelsealynnb

Could you put me down for Jan 6th? I'm sure I'll test before that but I'll count myself out if I still have a BFN at that date.


----------



## twinkie2

KElwanger said:


> Twinkie2, thank you so much. Your comments made me cry a bit. I've already cried several times today haha. I really appreciate your encouragement. I'm really trying to relax and stay positive. I'm just trying to think of all the good things we did this cycle. Lots of bding=healthy, fresh sperm. Preseed=happy environment for sperm to stay in for a while and hopefully more of them made it to the egg. And now I'm eating pineapple and hots foods and drinks and hopefully that helps. Plus it's my 5th cycle for ttc #2 so it's bound to happen soon considering I don't have fertility issues (that me or my obgyn know of).
> 
> I'm just so ready to test haha! 9 more days :)

I completely know what you mean and from what I figure, O was either last night or today. Really confused as I had been on bcp for almost 12 years and I feel like if I didn't use the OPK's I'd have had no idea I was ovulating when I did (it is actually about 2-3 days sooner than I had anticpated!) We'll see what happens, I told the hubby I wanted to BD tonight just in case:shrug: Not really sure on the whole CM thing...seemed very runny and clear today...does that mean O has passed as its not the EWCM stage? So much to figure out, I guess if this isn't my cycle maybe I'll have a better feel for everything on the next. 

Welcome to the new joining ladies and good luck again to everyone. I'm so excited for 2014 I can hardly contain myself. Hoping all my excitement is leading up to that :bfp: soon I'm so afraid to test already in fear of seeing a negative, so maybe that will help keep me from testing too early...doubt it!


----------



## twinkie2

And Kelwanger, so didn't mean to make you cry, I'm so sorry!!! I've had those days too, hang in there hun, we're all in this together, and that goes for everyone else on here too!


----------



## KElwanger

Twinkie2, don't be sorry! It was a good cry haha. Anything would make me cry today though.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Rtebb, FX for you.

Confuzion, I read somewhere about pomegranate juice has similar effect as pineapple. I'd do more research unfortunately I'm super tired today. But, yea, check it out.

Kelwanger, 8 more days after today. I hsve 2 more pineapple left! Hahaha


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, I love that we're on the same schedule haha. 2 pieces left for me and tomorrow I'll have 8 days until testing! We're close but it feels like an eternity for me at this point. And unfortunately I have no plans between now and then to take my mind off of it. Haha. Oh well! It'll be here before I know it I'm sure.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, I've been watching lots of tv to take my mind of TWW, I'm loving the new lifetime show The Witches of Eastwick. Got suck into buying infomercial the ronco rotisserie and waiting for it to show. I'd like to get a start on the bsby room since it's currently our office but so tired today. 

These last 2 pieces of pineapple are going to be hard to eat. Are you feeling a little better now?


----------



## Jbbsturm

Only a few more hours until I will test. I'm excited but not getting my hopes up. The tww is such torture.


----------



## dcm_mw12

6 more days till I test. Good luck ladies & lots of baby dust. :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

Shoot I thought I ordered pregnancy tests but instead I ordered ovulation tests.


----------



## darkriver

I am still faint :(. So I have ordered some Ultra Early tests. FX!


----------



## gonnabmum

I hope I am not too late to join. Could you please add me. I will be testing on 8th Jan.


----------



## RachelLynda

I think yesterday was a dud test.. BFN this morning :/ :cry: 
I only have one test left so I'm waiting until the 4th to see if AF turns up if not I'll test again.. Got my hopes up again which I shouldn't have :cry:


----------



## twinkie2

RachelLynda said:


> I think yesterday was a dud test.. BFN this morning :/ :cry:
> I only have one test left so I'm waiting until the 4th to see if AF turns up if not I'll test again.. Got my hopes up again which I shouldn't have :cry:

RL-hoping that it was today's test that was the dud, FX for you!

Jbbsturm-good luck testing, let us know, hoping you get your :bfp:

ILT and Kelwanger-what DPO are both of you? What day do plan to test? I think I am 1DPO as I'm thinking I ovulated very early yesterday or possibly the evening before. Dreading the next two weeks and hoping I can hold out to test until the 16th, haha, probably not likely! Can't wait for 2014 to get here, this is the year for us ladies!!


----------



## darkriver

Well am feeling sick, got gas and sore boobs. Also woke up with a headache. Its either pregnancy or a cruel joke.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL, you are not out yet! Still have a few days to go :D. 

JBB, good luck! Btw, I heard Walmart's HPT is not too bad and it's only .88. FX!!

Twinkie, I am at 5 DPO today. According to FF, AF should be around by the 10th. I put myself for testing on the 14th. But, I have 50 wondfos in my hand. So guess what I've been doing??? ahahhahaha
I am actually doing a little experiment of "getting to know my body" to be honest. Last month, I experienced gas, pretty intense lower backache and cramping, occasional headache and shooting pain on BBs, and nausea. I had a BFN of course and found out that my prenatal vitamins made me sick. 

So this time around, I am recording every symptoms I have together w/ the Wondfo results. If this cycle is another BFN, I just have to refer back to my "symptoms" this cycle for next cycle so I won't go crazy hahahahaha. I take my current "symptoms" lightly. And of course, Wondfos still giving me BFN since I am only 5DPO. :)

Twinkie, are you going to join Kelwanger and I (and maybe Confuzion if she can find organic pineapple :D) with the Pineapple regime? :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, didn't you get a BFP already? I'd think those are normal pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## darkriver

It was faint :(


----------



## RachelLynda

I'm not out but I feel like it now :(
All I have is on and off sickness but that has 101 reasons so I ignore that. Backache but I get that every so often so I ignore that. EVERYTHING is irritating me, I sat yesterday for a good hour telling H everything that has been irritating me :dohh: but that could also be AF coming so I also ignore that. The only 2 symptoms I'm taking much notice of is that my appetite is going crazy one minute I could eat a house the next I don't want anything and the other is smell, my sense of smell for some things has increased as I said early my nail varnish/remover and then just when we're out and about I smell things and H doesn't. 
I've had to tell H I'm testing as when it was a BFN this morning I ended up crying :/ He's excited it might be happening but I think he's also trying to play it cool in case I'm not as last month I was convinced I was. 
My boobs don't hurt at all :(! I had a twinge here and there but nothing noticeable if I wasn't TTC and my chest/boobs feel like someone (very light) is sat on them but due to winter and asthma I try not to look into it. 
HOW AM I MEANT TO WAIT 4 DAYS?! I'm going to go insane!! I wanted to buy some more expensive tests but cheap still and the cheapest they do now is 1 for £5 so I thought I know I'll end up testing early so I'm not going to spend £10 on 2 test when they might go to waste. I'll buy some cheaper ones (£1 for 2) when I can get there but won't be until after New years.. :dohh:

Darkriver - Have you tested today? (can only see one page so not sure if you've said) and can they be AF symptoms? Most AF and pregnancy symptoms are exactly the same - you'd think our body wouldn't do that :growlmad: 

Thank Twinkie and ilovetomatoes!

ILT - That's a really good idea if this isn't my month I'm going to do that next cycle!

Are we going to set up a February testing for those of us who don't get their BFP this month? (You can hear the pessimist in me coming our 'ey :haha: )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, what DPO are you?


----------



## KElwanger

I would really like to throw my bbt and my chart in the trash and set it all on fire. However, my chart is on my phone so I know I'd regret that haha. I just feel like it's all so inaccurate. I had a huge temp dip today of like .4 degrees and below my coverline. I'm sure that can be normal but I also feel like my temps are too all over the place to even know what the heck is real and true. I do feel like this has to be a geunine temp dip because I had fuzzy warm pj pants on, a long sleeve thermal, and the heat on in our room but it was still low. But then again I've noticed my temp is lower if I'm laying flat on my back versus on my side in more of a loose fetal position. Hopefully my temp goes back up tomorrow. It's been pretty high, for me, during the day. 

Twinkie2, I'm pretty positive I'm 4dpo and I plan to test at 12dpo which is January 8th. Af is due the 10th and I'm feeling so discouraged right now I may just not test at all. We'll see. 

I've got to get my stress and anxiety under control. I read this morning how stress shortens your lp and can give you up and down temps day to day. That didn't stress me out more at all -_-


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL, oh my. One hour? ahhahaha. RL, ok..so let's analyze this. Sorry,I am an analyst so I tend to analyze things :). 

I am assuming your Luteal Phase is 14 days?? Correct me if I am wrong. So you are on day 10 right now. Implantation should happen between 6 DPO to 12 DPO (longer LP). HPT should turn positive 6 days later unless you use FRER. So, still a good chance. You have at least 6 more days to find out for sure! :D

RL, when I was busy testing for my ovulation kit to give me smiley face, I kept testing since CD 6. Yes, I wasted a lot of test sticks but I didn't know when I would exactly ovulated. I was worried but at the same time kinda getting used to see a big fat O. So, when I got a smiley face, it was a surprise because I was expecting another O. So my current logic is that if I am so used to seeing a BFN, I won't be too disappointed seeing one after 14 DPO :). Then again, this is just my theory :). I'll let you know for sure how I feel after that ahahahah. I am sure I will feel disappointed. This is my science project :p. 

By no means I am taking getting pregnant lightly, but there is nothing much I can do beside keeping a positive attitude, taking things lightheartedly, and keep trying :).


----------



## darkriver

I am 12 dpo. I took two early tests and there are lines but I thought they would get darker by now. I am accepting I am pregnant now but I am scared.


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, when I grow up I want to be more like you! Haha. Seriously, I wish I could have this lighthearted spirit. I'm trying!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

kelwanger, this is a good article to read regarding BBT. 

https://waitingtoexpand.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/oh-to-understand-my-bbt/

Stress can definitely effect your BBT. Don't worry. You know that you don't have any problem conceiving :). We are in our TWW. We are allowed to go crazy ok hahahaha. I say grab a book and throw that to the floor instead. 

The book that I read said that if charting your BBT gives you stress then you should stop charting for a while.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Awwww Kelwanger Thanks!!!

Does exercise calm you down? Maybe a 30 minutes light walk. Ohh ohhh I know...shopping!!! Well, not shopping per say but going to the mall and walk around and buy something small for yourself. A little earrings, a new lipstick, etc. That always make me feel better plus you don't sit at home and stare at BNB! hahahaha. I have no choice. I am "working" ahahahha. 

I so wish that we all live close to each other so we can have a little pow wow with pomegranate juice and bitch about TWW! Have to include snacks though! ahahhaah.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, don't be scared. Take a 5 minute break and do breathing exercise. Picture the growing baby in you :). Deep breath in...deep breath out... :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Btw Ladies, 2013 is almost over!!!! A few more hours for some of us and for me it's 15 more hours! 

I hope this year has been a great year for everyone minus TWW of course! Happy early New Year!!!


----------



## RachelLynda

I wrote a MASSIVE message and it deleted itself! :cry:

ilovetomatoes - 6 days?! I thought 4 days was bad enough :haha: Yeah I'm 10dpo, AF is due around the 4th but I'm not sure as since my loss I haven't had a 'proper' cycle.. Last cycle was 33 days but I had bleeding around ov and the time before that was 23 days so I put this month as 33/34 days as it was my average before my loss and was what the last cycle was but who knows it's all a waiting game for me. That's one reason I wouldn't mind AF turning up as it means that my cycles are finally sorting themselves out. I like your plan it sounds good, if I had enough tests I'd do that :haha:

darkriver - how long did you leave between tests? I'd give it a day or two and test again - I'd feel more confident that two tests both said pregnant. It's going to be scary especially after a loss but you just need to take it one day at a time and regardless of if the pregnancy lasts 4 weeks, 4 months or 40 weeks you were pregnant and you need to enjoy it and try to hold onto the positives and try to push the negatives aside because even though it won't harm baby if you're stressed about him/her it'll affect you and baby wants a happy mummy :)

I'm sorry if I missed something out my other message disappeared :growlmad:


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, funny! That's the exact article I read this morning that gave me so much info haha. Thanks for sharing though. I'm going to have to bookmark it and keep referring back to it. 

I think I may stop temping right now. The only reason I don't want to is because what if I am pregnant and I have the opportunity to see what my chart looks like when pregnant? But I'm not sure that's worth all this stress. I keep waking up at 5am to temp and then depending on the result it may take me forever to go back to sleep and I just feel so tense. Plus it's a daily reminder of ttc while in the TWW. I used to be able to forget throughout the day about ttc before I temped haha. 

Shopping sounds really nice. I may have to take a trip with ds to the mall. Maybe even shop for him because I usually enjoy that more haha. 

I've also thought about doing some of my stretching yoga videos. Just to help my body relax and release some tension.

Wouldn't that be great if we could all meet up?! We'd have to have hot soup and hot tea and chat hahaha :)


----------



## KElwanger

Yay for 2014! I'm so ready for a new year. This will be the year we have a second little one. I just know it!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL, you can do it!! Btw, have you heard anything about the job? 

Kelwanger, don't forget pineapple!! ahahahahha. To be honest, once I find out I am pregnant, I probably going to store the BBT away! ahahahah. No more waking up early in the morning to temp!! Woohoooo...

2014 is going to great! :D


----------



## KElwanger

The pineapple is a given hahaha. 

Oh there is no way I'm temping while pregnant. I just meant if I stop now during the tww I won't know what my chart looks like in the tww while pregnant. Does that make sense? Once I get my bfp I'm putting my bbt somewhere where I don't see it for a very long time lol.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Got it!! Sorry. Was trying to work and type all at the same time! ahahhaha.


----------



## RachelLynda

Did someone mention tea?! I love me a cup of tea.. or five.. only thing I love about when AF turns up A WHOLE WEEK OF CAFFEINATED TEA! Then I cut down in the second week and only have a cup or two and then in my TWW I only have decaffeinated. I'm a proper English bumpkin.. tea and biscuits all day! :coffee: 

Oohh yes.. the job.. I start Monday :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## KElwanger

RL, Congrats on the job! How exciting!

Yes hot foods and drinks are good in the tww to up your body temp to help sustain implantation. I've been having a cup of decaf coffee in the am and a cup of decaf tea in the pm along with either soup or chili or some other hot dish at least once a day. It's best to avoid cold foods like ice cream at the very least during the tww. :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Thank you!

I've eaten loads of cup-a-soups so that should help.. not so sure about the Ben and Jerry's I ate though :haha: I didn't know that, guess I'll have to go get myself a cup of tea  I woke up really hot this morning as if I was burning so hopefully the egg was excited and implanted while I was burning haha!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL. Yaaaayy!!! so happy for you!!! Btw, make sure that cup-a-soup does not have MSG. MSG is bad for fertility and baby according to the book that i read. I've been having green tea daily. It suppose to promote fertility and healthier egg :). I like black leaf tea also but with sugar! ahahhaha. Green tea is the only tea I can drink without sugar haahhaha. 

There was a research a few year ago comparing women who drinks green tea on daily basis and the ones who don't. Higher conception rate on the one who drink at least 1 cup of green tea daily. I think the research period was 6 months. If you don't like green tea then regular tea is okay too but regular tea has more caffeine than green tea.


----------



## Jbbsturm

BFN this morning. It's a bummer but I still have a chance. I'm 10dpo. Possibly 9dpo. I'm going to wait
And test on the 4th


----------



## RachelLynda

Opps double post


----------



## RachelLynda

-me going threw the food cupboard-
H: Rach what are you doing?
Me: Checking my cup a soups don't have MSG in them!
H: Is this another baby and bump thing I won't understand?
Me: It's bad for fertility, it best not say it has MSG in it I like my soups :(
H: Take that as a yes then..

Maybe I spend too long on BnB :rofl:

Thank you!! I can't stomach green tea, mum used to drink it while I was there and made me feel sick :( 
Another thing I noticed.. I've lost weight.. this last happened when I was pregnant (not sure if it was because of the MMC or not - bubs had already passed on once I weighed myself but it was another 3 weeks before I passed him/her) so not sure if it's related to pregnancy or not.. wouldn't think it is, if not I won't be best pleased I need to gain weight not loose it :growlmad: 

CUP A SOUPS ARE OFF THE MENU :cry: :dohh:


----------



## RachelLynda

JBB - We're testing the same day! How're you feeling? Going crazy with the wait yet? x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jbb, still have time for sure. Some people don't implanted until 9DPO, so your body won't produce HCG for a few more days :). 

RL! Too funny!!! Same here. I think I spent too much time here ahhahaha. But it's so much fun doing research and talk to other people about it. None of my friends are TTC right now and I don't feel comfortable telling people about it. People are already asking me anyway. I don't need them to keep asking frequently ahhaha. 

I am sure you'll gain weight as soon as you received that + sign. Btw, when are you going to start your new job?


----------



## Jbbsturm

That's hilarious Rachel. I try to not talk to much anymore about fertility stuff with my husband. I feel like he stops listening the second he hears words like ovulation, progesterone, cervix. :) he'll listen if I talk about my sore boobs though.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Can you put me down for testing on the 4th. I forgot to ask.


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh I never mention my boobs because if I do I always without fail get 'want me to squeeze them to make sure and see if they're growing?' :dohh: He gets interested at points then other time I tell him things and he just looks at me like I've asked him to run to America and back :haha:

Where's everyone from I forgot to ask :')


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hahahahhahaha! boys and BBs! 

I am in California. SF bay to be exact. :D

RL, 3 more months to go before wedding day! Are you getting a little more excited now?


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm from albuquerque New Mexico


----------



## rtebbe89

I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. Im from Fernie British Columbia. I am loving reading all these posts. Can someone explain the pineapple thing to me please? I am thinking I am 1-2dpo. If I go by my suspicion of it happening the other day. Also has anyone had sore breasts around ovulation time.


----------



## Jbbsturm

I always have tender nipples when I ovulate.


----------



## Jai Me

Hey Ladies! Can I join? Put me down for January 18!


----------



## twinkie2

RL-congrats on the new job! My husband is totally hit or miss on the whole TTC thing. Some days he seems totally uninterested in my comments on finding out something new, and then the next he'll say something that makes me realize he really is listening and learning how the whole ovulation, implantation thing works!

ILT-Unfortunately I don't think I'll be joining in on the pineapple although I'd love to. I have extreme aversions to certain food textures and unfortunately pinneapple is one of those foods. The only way I can eat pinneapple is if it's dehydrated. Wonder if it would still work if I did that. And I may have to steal your idea of tracking so that I dont have to go so crazy in the tww if this cycle isn't lucky. I'm 1DPO and I'm really starting to go nuts already!:wacko:

rtebbe-when are you going to test? I think we are a day or so apart. I feel like I usually have tender breasts around o, and before/during AF, sometimes worse than others.

And now I have to go read all my food labels with FX that my favorites are safe

Darkriver-stay positive and give a few more days, but I think you've got it!

Jbbsturm-I'm in northeast Iowa, loving this ridiculously cold weather that we can't seem to get rid of (i'm just kidding, I absolutely hate the cold...I'm going to buy a snow suit soon so the cold doesn't affect implantation:haha:)


----------



## RachelLynda

ilovetomatoes - Yeah really excited! Scary though I keep seeing the rainy weather and thinking, I don't care if it's cold or even snow but please no rain :( 

rtebbe - Mines hit and miss with mine sometimes they hurt and sometimes they don't - I often can't tell because unless we're DTD or I'm thinking about my boobs (that doesn't sound as bad as it is! :dohh: ) I don't really notice them :haha: 

Everyone's from America :O :plane: 

Twinkie - Thank you! Yeah sometimes H will tell me things and he'll seem so happy he knows something and then I tell him it more in depth or that he's actually wrong when you research it and he just tells me to get a hobbie.. I did when we agreed to TTC :haha: 

I'm not sure about the pinapple thing, the look of the texture makes me ill - I'm like you Twinkie, even if the food smells good and tastes good if it's a weird texture I can't eat it, like porridge, it smells so nice and tastes nice but the texture is horrible :( 

I'm getting some stretching and pains in my sides/abdomen and I feel (sorry TMI) wet down there like when you start AF but then when I go to the toilet there's barely anything, if anything I'd assume CM but there's hardly any of that so not sure why I feel wet :wacko:


----------



## rtebbe89

Twinkie I am going to test on the 11th but I will probably start before then lol.


----------



## twinkie2

rtebbe89 said:


> Twinkie I am going to test on the 11th but I will probably start before then lol.

I'm hoping to hold out until at least the 13th, but not sure if I'll make it! Trying to not buy anymore tests so that I can't cave, but we'll see!


----------



## mwel8819

I'm in! I'm in the last part of my fertile phase right now. Tonight and Thursday Bd'ing and then will be time for the 2ww! 

Can you put me down for January 27th please? All my calendars say that I am going to have a 28 day cycle this time but I never have...haha! So I will keep to my normal 31 day cycle and hold out for the 18th. I put the 27th so I won't test until two weeks late. I was 10 days late last month and went insane so I am not going to get excited until 2 weeks late this time. Technically I should be able to test around the 14th but I AM going to hold out.

:dust:


----------



## KElwanger

Okay this is tmi but I'm standing here temping vaginally just to see the difference and the darn thing has been in for like 4 minutes, still creeping up. Does it always take this long vaginally? It's almost to 100 degrees. I rarely even see the 98s (if I do it's low 98s) when I temp orally. And I don't know the last temp I have a normal daytime temp of 98.6.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

To the new ladies who just joined....welcome!!

So, pineapple (especially the core) contains a lot of bromelain, which helps soften your uterus and make it easier for implantation. You split a whole pineapple into 5 sections and eat the core (or meat if you want) starting on CD 1 - 5. I've read somewhere that you can continue until 7 if you want to. 

For the ladies, who don't like the texture of pineapple, how bout juicing it? I am sure the vitamins are still there. I also heard pomegranate is also good for fertility. Here is a little blurb on pom. Btw, I am not sure if you guys know but the core actually has a different texture than the meat. It's tougher...a bit pear like but more stringy. Not much taste to it. A little hint of sourness and sweetness but to me...it is pretty bland. 

"Pomegranate has been shown in clinical studies to improve and balance the estrogen and progesterone levels and enhance nurturing energy. Both the flower and the fruit are helpful in fertility, but the fruit is more helpful with male fertility while the flower seems to be better for females. To use you may either purchase Essence of Pomegranate Oil, or use fresh pomegranate flowers and boil them to capture the oils. Consume once daily, and I prefer to have them in a morning tea with raspberry leaf."

Here is a link to health benefit of pomegranate: https://www.indiaparenting.com/health/325_4484/health-benefits-of-pomegranate.html

I didn't have super sore BBs during O but if I lay on it, it hurts. They don't usually hurt when I lay on them. 

RL, have you checked your CM? I felt a little wetness last night and today when I checked my CM it was sticky, which is pretty normal after O. But, when I did #2 (sorry TMI), it felt like a bunch of mucus came out. 

Kelwanger!!! Omg!! I am dying here! I honestly don't know if that's normal :(. Hopefully other ladies could provide more info on vaginal temping :).


----------



## KElwanger

So it went up to 99.99 and then I took my temp orally and the difference was 1.85 degrees (although I bet the thermometer was pretty warmed up so the difference could be bigger). Does that seem like a normal temp difference vaginal vs oral for those who have done both? 

I think I may download another charting app and do both each morning until af this cycle. Enter my vaginal temps in something other than ff. 

It sure is making me feel better considering my temps have been so low lately.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

That's actually a really good idea Kelwanger! Let me know how it goes. I am thinking of doing vaginal temping next month to get more consistent temps.


----------



## PrayingMom

Okay ladies I test on Jan 4 hopefully to my BFP, I'm pretty sure it's like I know I am I just know. I don't wanna test now bc I know it's too early. Best wishes to all of us this year will be our year ladies. * positive thoughts*


----------



## KElwanger

Yeah I think it will be interesting! There is pretty much nothing online about a normal bbt range vaginally. I'm assuming the range we hear about is for orally but can't find vaginally. I'm just excited to start seeing higher temps. It would be nice to know what a normal pregnancy bbt is vaginally so I don't get to excited by the high numbers lol. I'll keep you guys updated on my findings :)


----------



## MLsmomma

I live in Saskatchewan Canada! And it is coooooooold here! Lots of tea and hot food and spicy food! Darkriver I'd say you are ok. With my first I had a super faint bfp and then went to the dr and they said it was indeterminable. Then I took another one a day or two later and was still pretty faint. Went back to the dr and they said positive! Took me almost a week to get a definite answer!


----------



## Movinmama

Can I join?? I think I ovulated on Christmas do ill test jan 8th. I usually temp but didn't want to this month. I really should have because I've had positive opks since the 24th of dec. soo confused! I'm seriously temping next month for sure doh!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I just checked my cervix and it has become soft. I've never felt it this soft before. Does anyone have any ideas what it could mean? I'm 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## Jenn95

Hii hope you don't mind if I jump in!  can you please put me down for the 6th?? Good luck to everyone!! I'm 14dpo on the 5th but wanted to wait 1 extra day just incase :p at this point don't know if I will even make it to 14dpo to test!!  lol good luck everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jbb, supposedly, CP doesn't play a role in early pregnancy detection. It will eventually rise up and soft. But, it's different timing with everyone. It could be a good sign though. FX!

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## twinkie2

JBB-I've read that CP changes throughout your cycle and really doesn't indicate early pregnancy as it will continue changing (apparently it also shifts whenever you have sex) Just wanted to let you know, but FX for you!

Happy 2014 Everyone:happydance: DH and I rang in the new year exclaiming how this was going to be our babies year and despite being a few days past O based on OPK's, we bd, you know, just for good measure. I can't wait to get our first sticky bean...I hate the tww and mines just begun:wacko:

I see there has also been a few newcomers, welcome ladies and GL for your BFP!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

We are officially in 2014! Woohhoo

We didn't really do much to rang in 2014. We actually used east coast time, which was 9 pm my time to celebrate NY. Ya, we celebrate 3 hrs earlier. But, I have been super tired these past couple of days. How is everyone's NYE?

My left bb has been feeling a bit sore so I kept poking at it. But, it wasn't sore when I poke it. Thinking it's just a phantom symptoms. Just now, I decided to poke the top of my bb closer to cleavage area and they are sore alright. My mistake was to only check the lower and middle areas since that's usually where it's sore during af time. I thought I was going crazy!

Not going to read to much into it. I'm only 6 DPO. thought I'd share my mistake with you guys so you won't make the same mistake I did. :)

On that note, I'm going shopping!! Mama needs a pair of new shoes! Hahaha. Boy toy aka DH is paying. Woohoooo. 

Happy new year ladies!!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Happy New Year everyone!!! This will be our year to get our little bundles


----------



## RachelLynda

Happy new years ladies! Hope we all get our BFPs in 2014 be it this month or in a few months! Who's up for testing first? (cant see the front page :() x


----------



## KElwanger

Happy New Year everyone! Hope you all had a nice evening and day so far. Dh, ds, and I went to my parent's for dinner, played on the wii a bit, and then came home, got in bed, drank hot cocoa and watched netflix haha. It was CRAZY ;)

Today I am feeling really crampy. Lots of discomfort in my lower abdomen and my lower back is aching too. I'm also experiencing heartburn, last night and today. I've only ever had heartburn while pregnant. I had it lots with my son and then I had one little bout of it with my cp in october. I know it's still so early so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. But I was reading online that you starting producing a certain hormone or your body secretes an enzyme or something right after fertilization and any hormonal changes in our body can make us feel symptoms. So there is a chance it's fertilization related even though implantation has likely not occured. I had a temp dip yesterday but it went back up today. Hoping it's higher tomorrow. 

Anyone else starting to symptom spot yet? I'm excited to start seeing some testing happening now that we're in January :)

I have finished my pineapple finally lol. And now I'm just sticking my hot food and drinks and trying to stay calm!

How's everyone else??


----------



## RachelLynda

KE - Wow! Crazy night! I drank tea, watch a film and had a nap at 6pm so I was awake for midnight :haha: How many dpo are you? I started symptom spotting at 1dpo :dohh: haha! I have 3 days left until possible AF and with one test left I have 3 days left before I can test again, if I don't go insane before then I'll be surprised ;) I've stayed off the cup a soups as they have MSG in them ( :cry: ) but I had home made soup and then a sausage and cheese sandwich and I think I've had about 3 cups of tea today :blush: I'm trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up but it's so hard not to, I get little bits of 'What if this is it? What if I am actually pregnant!' so I know when it comes to AF and she does arrive I'm going to be so upset :/ 

How long has everyone been trying? 
I'm doing good, feeling sick on and off but it's nothing new and I get little pains every now and then in my stomach/abdomen and I've got back ache but that's nothing new either. I've had acid re flux a few days since about 5dpo which I NEVER get I think the last time I got this was about a year ago if not more so hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## KElwanger

Can you guys help me with my chart? I'm still feeling really unsure. Originally, ff gave me the O date and coverline on this first chart. But I didn't think that was right because from what I understand you don't O the same day as you get your first +opk. Plus I had some pink ewcm two days later and I figured that was O. So I took the +opk out to see what would happen and ff changed my date to two days later. I think it's really odd that ff would simply set my O date to my first and only +opk because it's a smart system and it should know ovulation doesn't usually occur until up to 36 hours after the first pos opk. So it's making me think ther are other reason why, combined with my +opk, that it set my O date as the 25th. 

I think I'm questioning it all again because of the symptoms I'm having. Will you guys take a look and see which one seems to make more sense? The second one has dotted crosshairs because I tweaked it today with taking out and adding back in my opk. Before I did that the lines were solid. 

https://s23.postimg.org/908lsbwmf/Screenshot_2014_01_01_14_38_15_1.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/5qakkx5s9/Screenshot_2014_01_01_14_39_47_1.jpg


----------



## KElwanger

RL- yeah it was a wild night ;) sounds like you had a relaxing one too!

I thought I said it, oops. I'm 5dpo. That's good to hear you're having acid reflux too. I NEVER get this. Only when pregnant so it's so hard not to read into it. 

You're so close to testing again! Did you say at one point you thought you got a faint line? I can't remember...

This is our 5th cycle trying for #2 which includes my cp in october on the 2nd cycle of trying. Im pretty sure I'm really fertile so I'm trying to think positive and figure it's got to happen this time if not the next since it's been 5 cycles already. I got pregnant on the first cycle off bcp with my son, an accidental, but exciting, pregnancy in May that ended at 7wks, and then a cp on our 2nd cycle of actually trying. So I know I'm fertile, I don't have any issues that my obgyn or I know of that shoshould make it difficult, so I figure it's bound to happen really soon! Plus my heartburn is giving me hope lol.


----------



## RachelLynda

Sorry, I can't help with the chart as I don't temp etc. I'd be absolutely useless even taking a guess haha. 
5dpo it a good time for start of symptoms! Same, if I'm not then I might go to the doctors as it happens often and it can hurt my throat but as I might be pregnant I'm just dealing with it haha. 
Yeah I got a faint line on the 30th on the 31st I THINK I got another faint line but I'm not as sure on that one. My tests are actually for the day of your missed period and I was testing at around 9-10dpo so I wasn't expecting a blaring positive, but I think these cheap ones are prone to evaps as I had one last cycle but it wasn't as strong as this time if that makes sense. I keep feeling wet down there so keep thinking AF has started so every time I go to the bathroom my heart skips a beat thinking it's all over but so far so good :) 
We were NTNP for 5 months, from the moment I came off the pill, then got pregnant (by NTNP it was we were dtd about 3-4 a month as my sex drive was non existent) and this is the first real cycle since my mmc which happened in September and our second real cycle trying so hoping it happens this month as that means we must be quite fertile :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Hey everyone! I'll ipdate the front throughout today  I got AF on jan1 :-( spotting on the 31. So I'm out and ready for next month. DH is away though so I won't be able to bd around the right time so really out till march I guess :-(

I see some of u tried the pineapple core? I tried too and it wasn't too bad as I chopped it super fine so I could just chew and swallow it  fibers crossed for the test of u that u get your New Years wish!! :-D


----------



## xMissChellex

KElwanger said:


> Can you guys help me with my chart? I'm still feeling really unsure. Originally, ff gave me the O date and coverline on this first chart. But I didn't think that was right because from what I understand you don't O the same day as you get your first +opk. Plus I had some pink ewcm two days later and I figured that was O. So I took the +opk out to see what would happen and ff changed my date to two days later. I think it's really odd that ff would simply set my O date to my first and only +opk because it's a smart system and it should know ovulation doesn't usually occur until up to 36 hours after the first pos opk. So it's making me think ther are other reason why, combined with my +opk, that it set my O date as the 25th.
> 
> I think I'm questioning it all again because of the symptoms I'm having. Will you guys take a look and see which one seems to make more sense? The second one has dotted crosshairs because I tweaked it today with taking out and adding back in my opk. Before I did that the lines were solid.
> 
> https://s23.postimg.org/908lsbwmf/Screenshot_2014_01_01_14_38_15_1.jpg
> 
> https://s12.postimg.org/5qakkx5s9/Screenshot_2014_01_01_14_39_47_1.jpg

i dont chart.. but i can say that i always ovulated within hours of a positive OPK. so it is possible  x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, it looks to me that you O'd on CD 16. 

In term of symptoms, so far I have mildly sore BBs (started w/ shooting pains on BBs on 3DPO), mild heartburn that turned into constant nausea feeling, shooting pains on lower abs turned into mild cramping, and today I can add dizziness and lightheaded to the list.

Also, has anyone else has high temp? I ws the only one in Ikea store walking around w/ a tanktop. My hoodie was a little too hot to wear. My BBT temp has been climbing everyday! My highest now is 98.4, and during the day, my temp was 99.0. 

I'm going to see my OB tomorrow but just wondering if anyone else has similar symptoms :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Lirpa - Sorry AF got you :( Is your husband away way before ov or could you maybe catch it but just quite early? 

ilovetomatoes - I seem to be a lot hotter than normal in the mornings and hotter than usual in the day time, not hot just hotter than I normally am. I have a heavy feeling in my abdomen pretty sure that means AF right? :( I get that acid reflux/heart burn that turns into nausea so fx'd! x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lirpa, sorry to hear that you got AF. :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL, I don't know bout you but I don't usually get heartburn before AF. I'll ask doc tomorrow wassup with the high temp and heartburn! Hopefully she can shine some lights :)

I don't think heavy feeling in stomach = stupid AF is coming :). Could be the little one :D


----------



## RachelLynda

I NEVER get acid reflux/heart burn. Last time I think I got it was about a year ago I think if not more and as far as I remember I threw up that night so I put it down to that but this time no throwing up just heartburn. I've actually got it now :haha: I think I best be off to bed it's 12:30am here and H might start complaining :haha:

Edit: It'll be interesting to see if all of us getting heart burn/acid reflux are pregnant or not!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'll let you know as soon as I find out! Hopefully, it's a good sign! Night RL!


----------



## RachelLynda

If I come back saying I've tested tomorrow morning someone come and take every test possible away from me :haha: I SHALL NOT TEST! I can last another 3 days! I can!.. right? :haha: Night ladies!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hahaha. Please post your hubby's email so we can make him do that. :D


----------



## Lirpa11

Well, I've finally caught up! So much has gone on in the past few days!!

I am from Western Australia (although I was raised in ga USA). 

I'm thinking of tempting soon but it seems confusing and hard. I'll read up on it and I might buy a bbt. DH will be leaving around January 6 or 7. That will be around CD7-8 Of a 28 day cycle. We will try but I'm not too optimistic.

I didn't really think it would happen this time I guess. DH and I had quite the argument just after my o time which probably stressed me out a lot and decreased our chances.

I just don't understand how so many people we know just up and get pregnant out of nowhere. This is our 2nd cycle (now onto cycle 3 I guess).. And we had 3 cycles NTNP and nothing. We were using the withdrawal method when NTNP so that's a bit of protect on I guess. But yea, how do some people get pregnant so easily? We will try a few more cycles and I'll try temping maybe, then I might see a doctor and ask them to give us some tips or do sperm testing or test me or something. Hmph

So happy New Years!! What did all of you do? We had a nice one, as AF came we were at the pub with a band and good music. It was a pretty fun night. Would have preferred a BFP though but maybe soon!

Hoping the rest of you get a January baby


----------



## Lirpa11

Just wondering about ovulation, when does everyone ovulate? Are some earlier than others and some later? For example with a 28 day cycle could u o around cd9-10 or around CD 17 or so? Does it move around cycle to cycle?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lirpa, sorry to hear that you and DH had argument that gave you a little stress. Sounds like all is well now and no major stress. 

I think my O date change monthly but I'm not sure since December was the 2nd month we TTC. To be honest, it's the only month that we take it seriously.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Btw, I do like charting my temo even though it's a little bothersome. But, I like knowing when I O, while OPK only tells you the time range.


----------



## darkriver

Well based on my normal 28 day cycle no sign of AF. Do I count it as 33 day cycle though because, I was five days late last time. (due to a chemical.)


----------



## Lirpa11

darkriver said:


> Well based on my normal 28 day cycle no sign of AF. Do I count it as 33 day cycle though because, I was five days late last time. (due to a chemical.)

I'm not sore dark river, how are u feeling? There's still a chance isn't there?


----------



## goatmum

Hey all, I just joined and I am from Melbourne Australia! I am 14 DPO and getting BFNs so far but my period was due yesterday and still hasnt arrived or shown symptoms of arriving. Three days ago I had nausea so bad I couldnt attend my own birthday party, which was weird for me... so I hope that is good news and not bad news!!!! 

Good luck everyone! XO


----------



## darkriver

Well I am queasy, my breasts are full and heavy, my nipples aerolas are dark and my nipples are red and tender. I also have thrown up this morning. So yeah its looking good. But I dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## twinkie2

Lirpa-don't give up hope, you sound defeated already hun. Hang in there, we're all in it together. As far as if O can move, I can't say as this is 2nd cycle off bcp, and I didn't do anything last month to track, but this month I believe I ovulated around CD 13 based on positive OPKS on CD 11 & 12. Hopefully some other ladies can post what cd's they've ovulated on to help you. Read a few things that some of those spermies can last up to 5 days (tough little buggers!) So if DH is going to be gone, I'd get some BD'ing in before he goes, just in case, might be a long shot, but who knows!

Darkriver-still got my FX for you, sounds so promising! Not sure on the cp affecting cycle, I would think you should stick with 28 days if that is was you normally were before your chemical, especially if you had several cycles at that, but I can't say that with certainty.

Goatmum-Welcome to BnB, good luck and FX for you too!:happydance:

RL-Have to ask...were you able to hold out this morning? If you were, stay strong you can do it. Think of it this way, the stress of the next few days just waiting with hope, or squinting at what you think could be evaps or something else. Let it build a little more, if you can do it, it gives me hope for when it's my turn!!! Let us know :)


----------



## RachelLynda

Dark river - sounds good! When are you next testing?


----------



## RachelLynda

I managed to hold out! Well I say that.. I woke up half asleep went to the bathroom and then woke up properly while watching my hands and thought 'well that makes it easy to decide whether to test' :haha:
I'm hoping I can hold out until the 4th I'm not sure if I can make it.. I've hard terrible heartburn/acid reflux today and earlier I threw up a bit in my mouth - you know when it comes up then you end up swallowing it before you even have a chance to think? Sorry TMI haha.
I've tried to edit both pictures and the one from the 30th is sooo much darker than the 31st but I remember that the 30th was held in for 16 seconds and the 31st was held in for 8 seconds could that make a difference?


----------



## RachelLynda

Had some pink cm and pink on my underwear.. AF is more than likely on her way.. fs :(


----------



## darkriver

I have ordered some internet cheapies. Not sure when it will arrive so I will test when that happens.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RL, pink CM could be IB? Don't give up hope yet. Your symptoms sound so promising. 

Darkriver, Your symptoms sound good too! Maybe it'll get darker in a couple of days :). FX!


----------



## RachelLynda

I thought that happened around 6po not 12dpo? I don't want to get my hopes up in case AF turns up again.. My tests look quite good for how early I was but now I'm thinking it was an evap or even a chemical if AF turns up as there was a line on both unless these tests are terrible for evaps. 
I'm trying to stay positive but with that and an increase in cramps not as intense as AF but cramps I'm thinking AF is on her way.


----------



## RachelLynda

AF has started.. On to February :/


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Booo!! Darn AF! did you write down your symptoms this time so you can compare it to the next TWW?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Btw, I am sorry that AF showed. :hug:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

goatmum said:


> Hey all, I just joined and I am from Melbourne Australia! I am 14 DPO and getting BFNs so far but my period was due yesterday and still hasnt arrived or shown symptoms of arriving. Three days ago I had nausea so bad I couldnt attend my own birthday party, which was weird for me... so I hope that is good news and not bad news!!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! XO

Sounds like good news!!! Welcome, and FXd for you!!! : )


----------



## RachelLynda

Yeah I've got them on my phone app and I've decided to stop using those tests because this is the second month I've got possible BFP on them :growlmad:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Which brand are you using? Btw, I just read that IB can happen between 6 - 12 DPO. :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

My temp plummeted today. Af us probably on her way.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

JBB, maybe it'll pick back up again tomorrow? FX!


----------



## MLsmomma

RL- I'm so sorry about AF :( something life this happened to me and I wondered if it was a chemical pregnancy. GL for this cycle!

I've read that O changes when it is every month but your LP is always the same with is why done cycles can be longer. If you O layer than normal but your LP is still 10 days than you can be late.

DR- FX'D for you!

Afm- I think I'm on 6dpo but I don't know exactly sure what day I O'd. I had nausea yesterday pretty bad but I'm also on an antibiotic for a UTI. I'm probably about to start symptom spotting!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

MLSmomma, sorry to hear that you have UTI. That sucker is super painful! I used to have it pretty often until I found cranberry pills! Whenever I feel like I am about to get a UTI, I took one pill daily and drink lots of water. I haven't have UTI for a couple of years now :). And um (might be a bit TMI), I pee'd after BDs :).


----------



## KElwanger

Hey everyone! 

RL- so sorry to hear about af. I knknow it's crushing. Hopefully february is your month!

Lirpa- my O day changes almost every cycle. It could be because of pregnancy with my son, like it isn't fully normal yet. I've had my period back for a year but I just quit nursing 4 months ago so I think it's still getting back to normal. Lately it's either cd15, 16, or 17 with a 13 day lp but last month w as a 12 lp which was really odd for me.

I had a massive temp spike this morning. I'm not sure why. I don't think it would be pregnancy related this early. It's an open circle because I took it 35 minutes after I normally do but I don't think it matters much. I am leaving it open circled though because I think I may have woken up at some point before I took my temp. Not fully bit enough to move around. Not sure if that would throw it off. But I was very warm when I went to bed and I guess stayed that way all night which is unusual for me. Trying not to read into it though...

My heartburn lasted for most of the day yesterday. It wasn't actually so bad that it was actually burning but I could feel stuff (food I guess) in that area and it was on the verge of burning. Maybe it did a little. Just very mild. But either way I only feel that when I'm pregnant. I also had some painful stretching near my uterus last night. Like a muscle or ligament being pulled. Sort of odd. I think that's about it for my symptoms that probably aren't symptoms lol.

Hope you're all doing well :)

Oh and I'm 6dpo btw. My chart is in my signature if you want to have a look at my spike :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kelwanger, those sound promising!!!! I am the WORST at symptom spotting, and reading something in to everything, so I totally understand your hesitation! I hope it all means some very good news in your near future. : )


----------



## twinkie2

RL-so sorry AF showed :hugs:


----------



## KElwanger

I just checked my cervix and the past 3 or so mornings it's been soooo low, closed, and super firm. Like lower than I've ever felt. But this morning when I checked it was really high, almost didn't find it, not insanely firm but not soft, and closed. I also had creamy cm come out when I pulled my fingee out which I've had the past 4 days but today was the most I've had yet. I could actually feel the cm coating my whole cervix area. 

Thank you soblessedmomma! I'm hoping and praying but also trying to stay calm and level headed haha. So far not so good haha!

Did you O yet? Sorry if you already said. I know you had the spotting on cd11 right? Are you thinking now that that was O?


----------



## rtebbe89

RL im sorry af showed. 
As for me I am crazy dizzy today, like a hangover but thats impossible since I haven't drank since Halloween. And by breasts are still tender. Hmm not getting hopefull but this may be the start of something


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, going to visit my new OB in a couple hour or so. I'll ask her about the dizziness, creamy CM, CP, and queasiness. Especially I have all of those symptoms also. 

Be back with some answers. Hopefully!


----------



## KElwanger

Yay! Can't wait to hear what she says. Ask her if we can have heart burn this early too!


----------



## malinko

I'm new to this site/board...hope no one minds me barging in! In need of some advice. My husband and I have been ttc for 3 months. I have been off bc for 6 months. My periods have been at 29 days until last month (December) and it was 24. I've been having thick brown spotting 3-4 days (and daily...sometimes have to wear pantyliner) leading up to af. 

I had a positive ovulation test (clear blue digital ovulation test) on December 20th (negative ovulation tests on Dec 19th and Dec 21). We dtd on the 19th, 21st, and 25th. I'm guessing ovulation was the 21st so that would put me at 12dpo. I took a pregnancy test on December 31st and it was negative. Had a few and very minor cramps today 1/2. No spotting and creamy/watery cervical mucous. So nervous and don't want to see a bfn. I'm guessing my chances aren't great with the bfn test from 12/31 cervical mucous and minor cramping. Any input???


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, will do! Anything else? Might as well while I am there. Worse come worse she give me a crazy look ahahahhaha. And my answer to that is...like I care!

Hi Malinko, welcome!
So, I also used CB digi O. Supposedly, you have between 12 and 36 hours after the smiley face to ovulate. So say that you finally ovulated 36 hours later, that will put you on 1 DPO on 12/23. When you took the test on 12/31, you'd be on 9 DPO. A lot of people usually implanted on 9 DPO. It'll take a couple of days for your body to produce HCG that can be detected by HPT. Some people are lucky and got it earlier :). 

Also, just because CB digi gives you smiley face, it doesn't mean that you ovulated. BBT can help you determine whether or not you ovulated. In the mean time, hang tight. You have a few more days! :D


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm really feeling crampy now. I've had cramps since 6dpo but now they are worse. :(


----------



## Jbbsturm

Does anyone who checks there cp often know when it opens prior to AF &#128547;


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

AF= CP low and firm.


----------



## malinko

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Kelwanger, will do! Anything else? Might as well while I am there. Worse come worse she give me a crazy look ahahahhaha. And my answer to that is...like I care!
> 
> Hi Malinko, welcome!
> So, I also used CB digi O. Supposedly, you have between 12 and 36 hours after the smiley face to ovulate. So say that you finally ovulated 36 hours later, that will put you on 1 DPO on 12/23. When you took the test on 12/31, you'd be on 9 DPO. A lot of people usually implanted on 9 DPO. It'll take a couple of days for your body to produce HCG that can be detected by HPT. Some people are lucky and got it earlier :).
> 
> Also, just because CB digi gives you smiley face, it doesn't mean that you ovulated. BBT can help you determine whether or not you ovulated. In the mean time, hang tight. You have a few more days! :D


Thanks ilovetomatoes! I hope I don't have to, but if af arrives, I will probably start charting bbt this month. My birthday is tomorrow and my husbands is on Saturday. I am crossing my fingers that I could test tomorrow or Saturday and hopefully surprise him with a positive test. Do you think that is still too early to test?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

JBB. Hopefully it's not AF! FX'd.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Malinko, I think that really depends on each individual. Do you think you can handle it if you see BFN? If not, I say wait till you missed your period. If you can, then go for it! 

I've been testing since 5 DPO since I have 50 wondfos. Gotta use those suckers! ahahhaha. So now, I am so used of seeing BFN. It doesn't bother me. I am sure it will bother me a bit closer to AF time :). 

I am sorry that I can't give you a definite answer. GL! Happy early birthday!


----------



## Jbbsturm

My cp is high, softish and closed.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hmm..that could be a really good sign. Unfortunately, most of the article that i've read said not to count on CP to detect pregnancy. I'll ask my OB and see what she says :). 

But, supposedly, when you are pregnant, your cervix is high, soft, and closed. When will this happen? It depends on each individual. Most of the time it is later in the pregnancy and can't be consider as an early pregnancy symptom. 

Hopefully that helps for now.


----------



## shellyob

Hi, please can you add me... Will be testing on the 4th if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow x


----------



## malinko

ilovetomatoes: Yeah, I can handle it. I've been so anxious about it today that my heart has been racing and I've been somewhat nauseous. Once I quit thinking about it so much, I've been better. I can handle the bfn because then I know (most likely) that I can quit thinking about it, but there is still the "well, if I don't have a bfn, there's still a chance!" I should buy some wondfos!!!! Thanks for your thoughts and the bday wishes!

Where are you in your cycle? Best of luck to you and I'm sure we will be chatting!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Malinko. Yaay! Then I say, go pee! ahhahaha. Yea, I personally feel better and that I can move on once I figure out if it's a BFP or BFN. 

I am now 7 DPO..supposedly according to Fertility Friend. My issue is my O is a day before I got smiley face from CB. Granted that I only took the test once/day. I wouldn't think I'd O'd before smiley face. Hopefully, DH and I got it covered though. We BDs on smiley day and a couple days after :).


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes, I think I'm just wondering about heartburn, cp position, cm, and the earliest possible implantation time. No worries if you don't see this though. My phone died so I missed a lot!


----------



## AJR14

I got my BFP!!! So glad I didn't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## KElwanger

Yay! Congrats AJR14! Another bfp! Do you mind sharing your symptoms, dpo, all that good stuff??


----------



## confuzion

AJR14 said:


> I got my BFP!!! So glad I didn't wait till tomorrow!

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats AJR. Please share your symptoms.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats AJR!!!

Ladies, I'm sorry that I can't provide more input regarding the symptoms. Apparently my new OB sucks! I started asking her about my BBT and OPK and she just smiled and said don't do too much. It'll happen when you are least expecting it! Arrrgghh!! I even told her that when I pee'd today it hurts and I am wondering if I am getting a UTI. Her answer: well..you are about to get your period. I know what I am going to do now. Change back to my old OB!! Not once did she ask if DH and I BDs during my fertile period. She was teaching me how to predict my ovulation time. She did tell me that if I don't get pregnant in 6 months she will referred me directly to fertility specialist. I just need to send her an email. Isn't she awesome?? Oh, btw, fertility specialist might not be covered by your insurance!!! Super irritated! 

Sorry for the rant ladies.


----------



## KElwanger

What in the world?! Sometimes doctors are the worst. Like they don't want to share their wealth of info about our own bodies with us. Like when they call with test results and barely give you any info and leave you hanging. That happened to me a couple months ago. So frustrating! Also I HATE when people say "it'll happen when you least expect it!" So annoying. I believe that knowledge is power and some of us don't get pregnant (and keep the pregnancy) at the bat of an eye so we want to help our bodies out. Doctors should get that.

I'm sorry that happened to you. That's the worst!

I really hope you don't need a fertility specialist! I'm sure it's expensive enough with insurance coverage :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I know right! As soon as I saw her body language, I decided to stop wasting my time and breath. Took whatever paper she gave me and left. No point wasting my time with her. My old OB was very thorough and would answer everything I asked and didn't think that my questions were silly. Then again, I am not sure if age plays a role here. New OB is older...old OB is younger around my age. 

Oh well. Whatever. I just hope that I don't have a UTI. It felt like it though. I'll find out in the next 24 hours. Then, make an appointment with my old OB! 

How are you doing Kelwanger? Hanging in there?


----------



## malinko

ilovetomatoes: Sorry to hear about the OB doc. Hopefully all goes well for you, you get a bfp and go back to your old OB :)

In the past with my UTI's its only a matter of hours before I am in major pain. I can use the restroom and know that I just have a few hours. I hope you don't have one, but if you do...I use the AZO cranberry. Its an over the counter product in a white and blue box. They definitely help with the pain until you can get on the antibiotics and the antibiotics start working. Don't be surprised though....it'll turn your urine red and orange! Good luck!


----------



## KElwanger

Sounds like you should def go back to your old one. I wouldn't be surprised if it's the age thing. Younger women may understand what we're going through more vs older women who didn't do all the things we do or know all the things we know now while they were ttc. 

I'm doing alright. I keep going from hopeful to feeling completely out haha. I'm not really feeling anything today. Just increased creamy cm on my cervix, higher cervix this morning, and I've been hot all day and all last night. 

I've been thinking about it a lot less and not as sad over it. 6 days until testing, although I may test earlier this month because I'm so bored haha.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Malinko, thank you! Yes. I am waiting to see if it's a UTI. The last time I pee'd was about an hour ago. Hopefully it's not because I don't want to take antibiotic. 

Kelwanger, :dust:
we just have 6 more days to go. It won't be too bad :).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes--that is SO frustrating!!! I'm sorry you have to deal with that. My favorite thing about my OB is that she takes the time to talk to me about anything I ask. Lol when I was pregnant with my 3 year old, I literally took a list of questions to each and every visit. And every time she sat with me and talked until I felt confident that I had answers. Love her!! I don't blame you at all for going back to your old one!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, I'm slowly getting over it. Formulating plan of attack right now hahaha. If we are not successful thus month, then I'll make an appointment to see my old OB. 

Thank you ladies for the support!! Really appreciate it :). Good news...no UTI. but it makes me wonder what caused the pinching pain. It was really similar to beginning of a UTI. Had a few in the past and am pretty familiar with it.

Oh well. Guess I'll find out in a week or so. 

:dust: all around


----------



## Movinmama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> I know right! As soon as I saw her body language, I decided to stop wasting my time and breath. Took whatever paper she gave me and left. No point wasting my time with her. My old OB was very thorough and would answer everything I asked and didn't think that my questions were silly. Then again, I am not sure if age plays a role here. New OB is older...old OB is younger around my age.
> 
> Oh well. Whatever. I just hope that I don't have a UTI. It felt like it though. I'll find out in the next 24 hours. Then, make an appointment with my old OB!
> 
> How are you doing Kelwanger? Hanging in there?

Speaking as a doula, never ever fear changing your care provider. Even if you are due within mins (not home births). If you arnt speaking the same language it's time to give your insurance money to someone else.


----------



## Pixie2982

Hi girls, didn't wanna just read and run, 

I am currently 13 dpo, tested on 10 and 11 dpo using frer and both BFN,
Am going to test again tomorrow if AF ain't shown her ugly face,
But this month does feel different from the rest as I have had creamy CM since about 2 dpo and now it is creamish but more watery, that never happens am always dry until cd1 begins, and my boobs have been sore since then too but never get sore boobs until a day before AF maybe 2, but really don't want to get too excited


----------



## Lindreed

Hi ladies I'm back earlier than I expected ( no one probably noticed lol) but in any case I like to wait until I am actually in the tww before I lost because I need a break. I thought I was going to ovulate next week on Wednesday but my opk is super super dark right now !?!? That's almost a week early what the heck!? Anyways I'm excited except I hope we are having sex enough lol!! I kind of relaxed this month ad wasn't planning a positive opk this soon! This month I am not temping. I did last month and literally was waking at random times middle of the night thinking omg is it test time !!!? Not good. So just opks and also pre seed first time !! Here's hoping it works and is all that people say it is. We have never used lube before lol... Let the show begin!! Hope everyone had an amazing holiday and is having a good start to jan ttc fx!


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats AJR14! Another BFP already!

FX for you Pixie! Let us know how it goes, good luck.

ILT-I haven't had much for UTI's myself because I drink cranberry juice regularly, but I've heard great things about the azo pills from friends that get UTI's frequently. Also heard they have one to help with yeast infections, don't have any first hand experience with it though. Sorry to hear about the new OB, so frustrating, you take how much time out of your day for an appointment and the dr does want to give you their time back. Hope you get your BFP and take it back to your old OB.


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-Oops just saw you posted that it isn't UTI! Hopefully it's good news then...wish I had some insight for you :(


----------



## Maybebaby222

Hoping AF won't make an appearance on January 9th! Am very regular so will test Jan 10th if she is a no show! Good luck everyone!


----------



## goatmum

My period is now 3 days late and no AF or signs of it showing. I tested BFN two days ago and havent tested since.

I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday at 9.30am to get blood tests. I might test again over the weekend if I can get together some money for a digital test. My pay day is also Tuesday so it kind of sucks that I cant keep spending money on tests right now hahaha. I used them all up too early testing at 11dpo - 14dpo. I am now 16dpo and I havent ever been three days late!

FX!!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Goatmum, good luck!!! Sounds very promising! Don't forget to update : )


----------



## goatmum

SoBlessedMama said:


> Goatmum, good luck!!! Sounds very promising! Don't forget to update : )

Thanks so much! I hope you are right.. I haven't felt this way before. I have been having dizzy spells the last few days since AF was due!! EEEE! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

I hate the wait leading up to my fertile week and the TWW. I'm so anxious to start DTDing. I decided to start using OPKs this cycle. I'm going to get some tomorrow. Best of luck ladies! And congrats to those with BFPs!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jmandrews--I agree! The waiting is the worst! I'm actually in the TWW now (AF due in 12 days) and I'm already going nuts! I had an early miscarriage last cycle, and as soon as bleeding stopped, we BDd every day except 1. I am really hopeful that we caught that little egg, but I'm so scared to get my hopes up just to be disappointed. I'm really trying hard not to go crazy symptom spotting and POASing. I'm very impatient lol!


----------



## confuzion

Agreed with you ladies. We're going to start BDing this Saturday-Monday. That period could not be here soon enough. Just want to be in the tww already!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I took a test tonight and I think I can see a super faint line but I'm thinking it might be my imagination because I want it to be positive so badly. We shall see. I still feel like af is about to start.


----------



## Jbbsturm

The TWW makes me feel like a crazy person.


----------



## Lirpa11

Good JBB! And congrats on another BFP!

Dark river- how are you doing?

Good luck goatmum!

Well I'm back into my cycle, I'm thinking today is CD1 although I have spotted on and off since NYE :-( here we go again!!

I haven't given up hope yet but my goodness!!! When we were younger AF meant yay another month BC worked, go us for not having kids. Now the tables have turned and each AF is like geesh, I thought people went around getting pregnant all the time and here we are trying and no such luck hmph I just don't get it! It seemed like pregnancy was lurking around every corner when we didn't want it and now u just can't get ahold of it!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lirpa, I'm sorry AF showed : (

But you did make me laugh ..."pregnancy was lurking around every corner." Lol I have had the same thought so many times!!! When we first got married, one time the condom broke in the middle, and I cried because I thought for sure I would get pregnant. And now we BD constantly with nothing to show for it! Blech!!!! Frustrating, but I guess its ironic at least. I just have to trust that the timing is in God's hands...but I agree, pregnancy always seemed like such an easy thing until you're TTC.


----------



## darkriver

No sign of my AF. I am so irritable tho. Just waiting until my ic comes through


----------



## stephj25

If I can hold out that long, I'll be testing on the 11th Jan. :)


----------



## darkriver

So my ICs arrived and there is a thick white line on one with a faint pink like on the other. I dont know how to take it.


----------



## firefly15

Hi! Can I join? I'm 7dpo and symptom spotting like a crazy person :blush:

My cycles are usually around 35 days so AF would be due around 13/14th Jan. OHs birthday is 14th so not sure whether to test that day or on 15th if AF is a no show! 

I had an ectopic with my 1st pregnancy in 2010 so symptom spotting is a mixture of paranoia and hope and a BFP would be brilliant but scary as hell until I can have an early scan. Fingers crossed!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome Firefly & Stephj!! 

JBB-sounds good :) FX

DR- not sure on the thick white line, anyone have any experience they can share for darkriver?? I'm sure you've said but I can't remember, what DPO are you? Were you certain on when you O'd? I hope you've got your sticky bean!



Lirpa11 said:


> I haven't given up hope yet but my goodness!!! When we were younger AF meant yay another month BC worked, go us for not having kids. Now the tables have turned and each AF is like geesh, I thought people went around getting pregnant all the time and here we are trying and no such luck hmph I just don't get it! It seemed like pregnancy was lurking around every corner when we didn't want it and now u just can't get ahold of it!!

This is so very true! I have been with DH for almost 12 years now and it seemed liked it even though I was very diligent on bcp, that nagging feeling was always there...lurking!! Good word for it Lirpa :winkwink: Now I feel like it's finally my time and I can do nothing to control it. I have three sisters, all of whom got pregnant with hardly any effort. My twin sister was pregnant one month after her wedding, which is what she was trying for, 3 other unplanned, but welcome pregnancies by two sisters, then my twin went ntnp as soon as my wedding passed and literally fell pregnant with TWINS of her own that weekend of my wedding. I was told this was entirely because I made her go get a wax with me and her DH couldn't keep his hands off! And then, yet one more unplanned, but welcome little one that was the result of a vasectomy that healed incorrectly and fused back together. Don't get me wrong, love all my neices and nephews to pieces and so happy for all my sisters that out of all the pregnancies, only one was an MC and no one had to really stress over the whole "trying" thing. Just ready for my turn and terrified at how fertile they all seem to be, it makes me feel like there's no way it could possibly be easy for me. Sorry for the rant, just one of those days I guess...I think I'm going to blame it on the cold, it puts me in a funk. Better get back to work:coffee:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Twinkie--I completely understand the feeling!!! One of my sisters just had her 4th little one 7 months ago...only one of her 4 was planned! It just happens so easily for her. Last month when I got my BFP before I miscarried, my husband joked around that it had to have happened when we were out of town and staying with my sister. He said we slept too close to my sister and brother in law, and their "crazy fertileness" rubbed off on us lol. Maybe we should have gone out of town for Christmas, too!


----------



## Pixie2982

well just tested 14 dpo, got BFN but still no sign of AF


----------



## MLsmomma

DR- the IC should have a white end and then a"handle" that is blue or pink... You dip the white end into urine for about 5 seconds...How that makes sense. Which ones are they? Early pregnancy test.com?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Movinmama, thank you for the suggestion. I just did that a few minutes ago! Feel so relieve :). 

Twinkie, thanks!

For all the ladies who are in TWW and will be in TWW soon :dust: :dust:

I am getting tired of this TWW. Alas, I am only 8 DPO. 6 more days before AF suppose to show up. I am getting a little tired symptoms spotting. This morning, it seems that all symptoms have disappeared. My temp is still pretty high though. I've used 6 of my Wondfos....44 to go!! ahahhahaha. I love peeing on the stick. Maybe it's the nerdy-ness in me but i love watching it turn color. :haha:


----------



## Ambermichelle

I'm baaaack :)

Just wanted to check on you ladies to see if any of you have gotten a BFP yet or about to test!?

I'm still thinking about you girls and have my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## jmandrews

SoBlessedMama said:


> Jmandrews--I agree! The waiting is the worst! I'm actually in the TWW now (AF due in 12 days) and I'm already going nuts! I had an early miscarriage last cycle, and as soon as bleeding stopped, we BDd every day except 1. I am really hopeful that we caught that little egg, but I'm so scared to get my hopes up just to be disappointed. I'm really trying hard not to go crazy symptom spotting and POASing. I'm very impatient lol!

Sorry for you loss I really hope u get your BFP and a healthy 9 months to go along with it :) I think u have a good chance after a miscarriage. Best of luck!
I know how u feel I'm already impatient and I'm not even in the TWW! Lol going to be a long month.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jmandrews--thank you!! FXd for you this month, too! : )


----------



## darkriver

Took another one and I left it as I couldnt bear to look, my husband looked and there is a faint pink line. I bought them from Amazon. I am going to wait until tomorrow and get a frer or superdrug


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, congrats!! Hopefully it'll get darker in these next couple of days :). 

Ambermichelle, welcome back!! How is pregnancy so far? :) Any morning sickness?


----------



## Ambermichelle

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Darkriver, congrats!! Hopefully it'll get darker in these next couple of days :).
> 
> Ambermichelle, welcome back!! How is pregnancy so far? :) Any morning sickness?

Pregnancy is great :) only symptoms I've had are really sore boobs. No morning sickness :) I was doing the dishes this morning and gaged the whole time :/ I think my heightened smell is coming in lol. 

How are you?? When are you testing??


----------



## LaurenDC

Tested and got my BFP January 1 :) I'd like to be added!


----------



## confuzion

LaurenDC said:


> Tested and got my BFP January 1 :) I'd like to be added!

Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> Tested and got my BFP January 1 :) I'd like to be added!
> 
> Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)Click to expand...

Hi Confuzion!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

And Congrats, Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Wishing1010 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> Tested and got my BFP January 1 :) I'd like to be added!
> 
> Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Confuzion!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And Congrats, Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Wishing!! Hiii :hugs:. My old TTC buddy :)

Seems I'm back here again :nope:. Hopefully we get our stickies together this time around :thumbup:.


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> Tested and got my BFP January 1 :) I'd like to be added!
> 
> Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Confuzion!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And Congrats, Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing!! Hiii :hugs:. My old TTC buddy :)
> 
> Seems I'm back here again :nope:. Hopefully we get our stickies together this time around :thumbup:.Click to expand...

Oh no, I see you had another loss. :( So sorry to hear that. :hugs: I'm glad you are still trying, you deserve a sticky little one!

I'm being put on Clomid in Feb. so, I'm just impatiently waiting until then. Expecting AF anytime now, so I still have one more month before I get the meds. Bought a lot of stuff to try really hard this month, but highly doubt I'll see any results. Hoping Clomid will fix everything, along with some Preseed.


----------



## confuzion

Wishing1010 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> Tested and got my BFP January 1 :) I'd like to be added!
> 
> Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Confuzion!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> And Congrats, Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wishing!! Hiii :hugs:. My old TTC buddy :)
> 
> Seems I'm back here again :nope:. Hopefully we get our stickies together this time around :thumbup:.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, I see you had another loss. :( So sorry to hear that. :hugs: I'm glad you are still trying, you deserve a sticky little one!
> 
> I'm being put on Clomid in Feb. so, I'm just impatiently waiting until then. Expecting AF anytime now, so I still have one more month before I get the meds. Bought a lot of stuff to try really hard this month, but highly doubt I'll see any results. Hoping Clomid will fix everything, along with some Preseed.Click to expand...

I was feeling a little defeated after the most recent loss. I wasn't sure when I would try again. It was very tough both emotionally and physically. In fact, physically, I don't know if I've fully recovered. I hemorrhaged quite a bit, and I'm still anemic. But we had our baby tested this time, and my little girl had 45X Turner's Syndrome, which I was told was a common chromosomal abnormality found in miscarried fetuses. So I'm taking their word for it that it was a fluke and not something wrong with me.

But as it stands, with 2 miscarriages in a row, my chance of having another one is 40%. Which is daunting. I'm pretty terrified to be honest with you. I don't know if I can go through it again.

I hope clomid does the trick for you gal. You deserve it more than anybody! :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ambermichelle, good to hear that you are doing awesome :). 

Currently 8 DPO and patiently waiting for either AF or BFP. I've been testing waaaayyyy too early ahahaha. This is what happened when I have access to 50 wondfos. By the time we are pregnant, I think I can make art projects w/ my wondfos. Not that I want to haahahha.


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> I was feeling a little defeated after the most recent loss. I wasn't sure when I would try again. It was very tough both emotionally and physically. In fact, physically, I don't know if I've fully recovered. I hemorrhaged quite a bit, and I'm still anemic. But we had our baby tested this time, and my little girl had 45X Turner's Syndrome, which I was told was a common chromosomal abnormality found in miscarried fetuses. So I'm taking their word for it that it was a fluke and not something wrong with me.
> 
> But as it stands, with 2 miscarriages in a row, my chance of having another one is 40%. Which is daunting. I'm pretty terrified to be honest with you. I don't know if I can go through it again.
> 
> I hope clomid does the trick for you gal. You deserve it more than anybody! :hugs:

Oh no, I didn't know the chance is so high for another loss. And wow, what a horrible time you have experienced. Just remain strong. I know you have been through so much mental and physical pain, but don't give up. It's good that they are finding that you are the issue with this MC, hopefully that will make it so you have a sticky PG soon, and have a beautiful little one before too long.

Very sorry for all you have been through, I will keep you in my thoughts as we move forward with each cycle. <3


----------



## MLsmomma

So trying not to symptom spot..Which I always do anyway! My BBs are sore but only in my armpit area/sides. And more so when I poke at then but a little bit also when not poked. I usually get very slightly sore around AF. but she isn't due for like 12 days! I hate having such long cycles, my TWW is more like 20 day wait! Ugh!


----------



## confuzion

Thank you wishing. I'm trying to be positive despite the odds. I was telling my husband that my (hopefully) future babies better appreciate my putting my body and health on the line for them :haha:

Praying you get a sticky one soon sweetie. Also keeping you in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

MLsmomma said:


> So trying not to symptom spot..Which I always do anyway! My BBs are sore but only in my armpit area/sides. And more so when I poke at then but a little bit also when not poked. I usually get very slightly sore around AF. but she isn't due for like 12 days! I hate having such long cycles, my TWW is more like 20 day wait! Ugh!

My BB's are playing tricks this month as well. I have gone up a cup size with swelling, and they are just sooooo sore. I hate wearing a bra, I hate not wearing a bra, I just can't get comfortable. DH is even bragging about how my BB's grew overnight to his co-workers. :dohh: They have never been this swollen before. They have been this way for over a week now! Argh!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Blah. I'm so anxious. Today I had some yellow or maybe brownish cm. I'm worried af is on her way and my line last night was an evap.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Also, my boobs feel less sore today


----------



## KElwanger

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing? Any symptoms? New tests?

I've been good today! I think I've got some new symptoms today, orat least continued ones. I looked in the mirror tonight and blue veins on my boobs totally caught my eye. I wasn't even looking for anything at all. But they caught my eye and so I inspected and I'm pretty positive they aren't normallythere. They are on my boobs aand then go up into my chest. I know they wweren't like this last tww because I watched for veins but never saw them. I had these with my son later in pregnancy but I'd imagine they would start earlier this pregnancy. My cervix is also still high, I had a big glob of creamy, stretchy cm on my cervix this morning, and from the afternoon until now I've been having odd pains and twinges in my lower abdomen. I'm also super bloated. I get bloated before af but the earliest I've ever recorded bloating was 10dpo and I'm only 7dpo today. I'm also starting to get some heartburn tonight. Oh and I went #2 three times today (tmi) and I was really regular and then some in my pregnancy with ds. 

I so hope all of this is a good sign! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard. I'm tempted to test in the morning but itll still be so early and a bfn would be crushing. 

Testing in 4-5 is my plan but depending on how my symptoms go I'll probably cave early haha.

Let's hear from some other ladies! I'm dying to see some tests!


----------



## kimmy04

Tested again 3 days late for af.. Here is my BFN :( 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/Mobile%20Uploads/d4fc97bc-9984-4b51-bf9b-90d88ced9ffd.jpg


----------



## twinkie2

kimmy04 said:


> Tested again 3 days late for af.. Here is my BFN :(
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/Mobile%20Uploads/d4fc97bc-9984-4b51-bf9b-90d88ced9ffd.jpg

Sorry if you already posted, but did you know when you ovulated? Could it be possible that you had a longer implantation, so it's taking a bit to get a positive read? Are your cycles pretty regular? Hoping that bean is just trying to get extra sticky for you!!


KElwanger-I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot as I don't think I'm far enough from ovulation for anything to happen. HOWEVER, I said trying, which doesn't mean I'm not putting way too much thought into something that was usually there and I never noticed, but last night I kept feeling a tug like cramp on my left side. Really mild, not painful or anything, just minimally noticeable. Not sure if that means anything, trying not to think to much about it. I hope you can try to hold out a few more days, I don't want you to be disappointed if it's too early, you don't need the extra stress. Be strong hun, at least you've got a few less days than me!! Best of luck to you


----------



## daisy1511

KElwanger said:


> Hey ladies! How's everyone doing? Any symptoms? New tests?
> 
> I've been good today! I think I've got some new symptoms today, orat least continued ones. I looked in the mirror tonight and blue veins on my boobs totally caught my eye. I wasn't even looking for anything at all. But they caught my eye and so I inspected and I'm pretty positive they aren't normallythere. They are on my boobs aand then go up into my chest. I know they wweren't like this last tww because I watched for veins but never saw them. I had these with my son later in pregnancy but I'd imagine they would start earlier this pregnancy. My cervix is also still high, I had a big glob of creamy, stretchy cm on my cervix this morning, and from the afternoon until now I've been having odd pains and twinges in my lower abdomen. I'm also super bloated. I get bloated before af but the earliest I've ever recorded bloating was 10dpo and I'm only 7dpo today. I'm also starting to get some heartburn tonight. Oh and I went #2 three times today (tmi) and I was really regular and then some in my pregnancy with ds.
> 
> I so hope all of this is a good sign! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard. I'm tempted to test in the morning but itll still be so early and a bfn would be crushing.
> 
> Testing in 4-5 is my plan but depending on how my symptoms go I'll probably cave early haha.
> 
> Let's hear from some other ladies! I'm dying to see some tests!


Hiya I'm brand new to the whole pregnancy forums but last few days I been following you guys and it has honestly touched my soul. Its a bit of a lonely business during the tww. I am trying so hard not to make big deal of it lol.
I'm about same time as you 7dpo I think. I'm due AF 11th but I honestly don't think I'll manage that long. I'm struggling to even sleep at mo cause I think about it all so much.
Wishing you a BFP  I'm gonna try wait till at least Monday to test!
Good luck


----------



## kimmy04

I have no idea when I ovulated since i had a mc early November but I had a period 4.5 weeks after the mc. So I'm thinking af could just be late :( but we did BD almost every night so I don't know how we missed it! I was so optimistic until I tested negative again today!! I just want an answer so I'm not going crazy


----------



## DixiePrincess

Jan 6


----------



## goatmum

hey ladies, my period is now 4 days late and i just did an OPK test (out of curiosity) and it came back positive. weird!

i am off to buy a pregnancy test tonight :D

xxx


----------



## twinkie2

Kimmy don't lose hope just yet, you never know! FX for you.

Daisy-welcome to BnB! I think you and KElwanger need to get together and do a day of some calming and relaxing activities:hugs: Hang in there, we're all here for you, even if you just need to rant or talk symptoms, the ladies here are wonderful as you can tell! best luck to you!

Goatmum-I sure hope your test comes back positive!! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## daisy1511

Hey thanks Twinkie2 kinda nice to be tbh lol I have been reading so much last few days and had held off commenting. Then realised its best to join in and share!
I am normally pretty chilled out so this has come as a wee bit of a surprise that I now want it to be next week already haha! 

Have now decided even if bfn its cool. At least I have understanding women to chat to :happydance:

I seriously need to sleep! Its 6am in Scotland and I am still wide awake! Thank goad I am off work for few more days yet!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, all the symptoms sounds great! FX'd.

My latest symptoms are milky lotiony discharge. Multiple times today I thought that they were beginning of AF. I'm usually pretty dry. A few of super hard pinches on my lower left ab. Lower ab feels sore like I just did 200 sit ups. Bottom left boobie is a bit sore. 8 DPO so far. Oh yeah and heartburn. 

All the new ladies, welcome! 

I don't think I need to post my BFN galore here lol. Yea.,., I'm pretty bad. I like to watch the stick turn color :haha:

After peeing on the stick for the past 4 days, seeing a BFN doesn't bother at all. My temp is still pretty high though.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kimmie & Goatmom, FX'd!

Daisy, welcome!


----------



## Cheekygringo

For those talking about the pineapple cores...

Pineapple juice is high in cores, the core is considered a by product of the pinapple tinning process and instead of wasting they use in juice! so if you can't get one in season go the juice, just watch out for added sugar.


----------



## Jbbsturm

I started having brown spotting tonight. I guess It's time to move onto the next cycle.


----------



## darkriver

I got a :bfn: today. :(. On a fmu with clearblue. I am guessing I am out.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sorry for those of you who are seeing AF : ( 

Excited for those of you symptom spotting! Some of those symptoms sound really promising!

I'm only 5dpo today, so I can't say I've seen a lot yet. I have had excess CM, and have been very thirsty, some small tugs in my lower abdomen, but nothing I would even notice if I wasn't looking. : ) all three of these things were symptoms last month when I got my BFP, so hopefully they are a good sign, and will get much stronger in the next few days! Trying to wait to test, but I know I won't lol.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jbb sorry to hear that AF decided to show up.

Darkriver, sorry to hear the negative result. I thought that CB is not as sensitive as FRER. have you tried FRER?

Soblessedmomma, come join me in the dark side muahahaha. :haha: I'm the crazy POAS lady. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Soblessedmomma, come join me in the dark side muahahaha. :haha: I'm the crazy POAS lady. :)[/QUOTE]

Haha!! I'm already there lol. I ordered some cheapo tests online that should be here Monday. I'm sure I will be testing at 7dpo like a lunatic lol. Glad to know I'm not the only one! ; )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, Woohoooo!! Testing buddy. I've been squinting at it since yesterday hahaha. Been visiting the pregnancy test section too often lately. I finally figured out that if I took a pic if it, I could blow it up and don't have to squint! Learning new things everyday.


----------



## KElwanger

Hey ladies! So sorry about af and all the negatives. So hard to deal with :( it WILL happen though.

I'm 8dpo today. I asked my hubby about my boob veins last night and he said they aren't normally there and he definitely saw them. Also, this morning I took my bbt an hour and 45 minutes later than normal, but it was 98.01. I have never gotten a bbt in the 98s, even after more than 3 hours sleep or testing even later in the morning. I was felt like if it ever got into the 98s that I was probably pregnant. But now that it has happened I don't feel so confident. My temps last month though were all taken around 7:30 or 8 and still weren't this high. This morning was taken at 6:45 and I was so surprised. Hoping it's a good sign. I also felt a ton of weird pains and stuff in the middle of my lower abdomen yesterday and last night laying in bed. I normally feel stuff on the sides but not usually the middle. Also normally the crampy feelings I get in the tww are like af cramps but I haven't felt those at all yet. 

And guess what? I caved and tested! Haha. I'm not sure if I regret it or not yet. I'm going to attach the pictures. I only stuck around for about 3 minutes when I first did the test at 6:45am with smu. The dye hadn't even finished running across but I was so tired and didn't want to wait. Plus I figured it was negative. I looked an 1.5 later so if I do see anything it could likely be an evap. But anyways here they are. Do you guys see anything?

https://s30.postimg.org/5bjrvwjv1/2014_01_04_08_24_36.jpg

https://s17.postimg.org/oam10xa2j/2014_01_04_08_24_08.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/pk32mrvuv/2014_01_04_08_29_24.jpg

^the pics are easier to see if you click on them. At least on mobile.

And now I'm REALLY wishing I would have stuck around until the ten minute mark to see if the line was there. Now I have no way of knowing if it's an evap or not :( although it does look pink to me. Gosh this is torture haha. I'm glad I'm not the only one inflicting this stress on myself though! lol

Do you guys think my chart looks good? I think my first dip at 4dpo was a fallback rise which would confirm that I did ovulate. And then I'm wondering if yesterday was an implantation dip? Idk. I sort of think I implanted a couple days ago if I did...


----------



## KElwanger

Oh and my cervix is super super high if that means anything. Probably not but ya never know ;) haha


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ahhh!!!!! Kelwanger, I definitely see what you're talking about when I click on the pictures, but I can't see enough color on my phone to comment evap or BFP. How exciting that its a possibility though! Are you re-testing tomorrow morning? FXd soooo tight for you!!!


----------



## KElwanger

SoBlessedMama said:


> Ahhh!!!!! Kelwanger, I definitely see what you're talking about when I click on the pictures, but I can't see enough color on my phone to comment evap or BFP. How exciting that its a possibility though! Are you re-testing tomorrow morning? FXd soooo tight for you!!!

Thank you!!! I'm really trying not to freak out but that's not working so well haha. I also took a walmart test this morning at the same time which I thought had somwthing but I don't think it does. Those were reallllly faint for me though with my cp while other tests were darker so I'm just thinking they don't work as well for me. 

I just upped the saturation. Can you see any color now? Don't feel bad if you can't. Just thought I'd try!

https://s30.postimg.org/vl1py5k7h/2014_01_04_09_07_46.jpg

I want to test tomorrow but all I have left is a walmart brand so I may hold off until 10dpo when I may be darker. And I'll just watch my temps and symptoms to see if anything is progressing.


----------



## Jbbsturm

I see it :)


----------



## MLsmomma

I definitely see something! But yeah it's hard to know for sure :-( I thought I could see pink but ego knows! GL holding off! I wish more than anything that I had some IC now! I was going to offer some but never got around to it. I have one shoppers drug Mart one left and I'm only 8 dpo. So I'm going to try and hold of until AF is already due! Unless symptoms flare up!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm not too sad about this month because we are going to the hot springs next week and I didn't want to have to be worrying about the temperature. Plus now I can have some beer. ;)


----------



## KElwanger

JBB- I'm glad you're finding the positives and that you aren't crushed! Hot springs sound so cool! I hope to experience one some day. But yeah not ideal for early pregnancy lol. 

MLs- thanks for looking! It actually looks really pink to me now that I've increased the saturation. It's not just in my head either. Once I focus my eyes it pops right out. But I still know it could be an evap and only time will tell. I'm wishing I had more ics as well! Waiting is probably best for both of us but it's so dang hard :( haha


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jbb, I love hot springs. They are so much fun. Have fun w/ hubby :).

Kelwanger, I see it! Yaayyy, super excited for you. Chart also looks great. I think if your temp stays up tomorrow, you'd probably implanted yesterday. 

My temp keeps rising, this morning it was 98.7. The highest so far. Thought I had a mild fever this morning. Well...hopefully it's something :)


----------



## rtebbe89

Once you up'd the saturation I can see something and to me it looks pink


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks ILT! I actually think you're right. I think that may have been the pains I was having in the middle of my lower abdomen for most of yesterday. I'm trying not to just assume I'm pregnant right now but it's hard. I'm already going to be even more crushed if I'm not. Sounds good about your temps too! Hopefully you get another high one tomorrow too. I'm so nervous to temp in the morning :/ I know my temps are always so erratic and unstable so I'm trying not to read too much into them good or bad but so far they look good to me. How are you feeling today?

Rtebbe- thank you so much! I'm glad someone else sees the pink too. It's really pink on my phone. I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, it's hard not to feel excited since we've been waiting for a while to see something. Hopefully, we'll find out more soon. Super excited!


----------



## confuzion

Kelwanger - I see a pink something. FX it turns into am unmistakable BFP!!


----------



## darkriver

No they were sold out. I am going to give it another week if there is no sign of period I will buy one then. I took my temp this morning and it was 36.1 which I thought was a bit high. I saw a pink something too.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey ladies!!! Hope you are all doing well and that the witch is staying away!!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Thanks ladies. I'm excited for all of you. I'm hoping next month will work out because I have normal cycles every other month and this one should be normal.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kelwanger--i definitely see that! : ) Can't wait to see a darker one very soon! : )

Jbb--I'm sorry : ( but you definitely have the right attitude, and I hope next month is it for you!!!

Ilovetomatoes--I will definitely be your super early POAS buddy! : ) I can't wait!


----------



## Newlywedlove

AF got me. Looks like I'll be testing again on January 20.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, me too, 5 more days till AF is supposed to show. Hopefully, I can keep myself busy for the next 5 days. Luckily, I'm going back to work in the office. Won't have the luxury to POAS as much and check my CP & CM.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry that AF got you newlywed. I looked at your chart last month. It looked so promising. Fx'd for next month.


----------



## mwel8819

SoBlessedMama said:


> Sorry for those of you who are seeing AF : (
> 
> Excited for those of you symptom spotting! Some of those symptoms sound really promising!
> 
> I'm only 5dpo today, so I can't say I've seen a lot yet. I have had excess CM, and have been very thirsty, some small tugs in my lower abdomen, but nothing I would even notice if I wasn't looking. : ) all three of these things were symptoms last month when I got my BFP, so hopefully they are a good sign, and will get much stronger in the next few days! Trying to wait to test, but I know I won't lol.

I am right there with you at 5dpo and having all those same symptoms. However I am also battling a cold. :( Good luck!!! I hope a little baby can survive under the conditions my body is going through right now. I feel terrible. We bd'd all the right days too so it sucks that I am sick now.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Newlywed--sorry AF showed. I hope you get good news this month!

Mwel--I hope you feel better soon!! I'm sure a cold won't affect your chances. Hope you get good news soon!

Ilovetomatoes--I go back to work Monday, and even though I'm not really ready to go back, I will be glad for the distraction. : )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, looks like we are on the same work schedule too!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Soblessedmomma, looks like we are on the same work schedule too!

Maybe we can keep each other sane through all of this ; )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sounds good to me. I think I've been looking at too many HPTs...I have eye line lol.


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks ladies for looking. It means so much to have you all to go through this with. &#9829;


----------



## confuzion

This thread moves unbelievably fast! I miss most of what's going on and only catch things here or there :haha:

Today is our first day real BDing when it could potentially get me pregnant!! So excited! Tonight I will be sleeping with my butt propped up on pillows :haha:

Also, actually found a new bottle of an enzyme supplement that contains bromelain in our cupboard (we're weird we have LOADS of supplements lol). So after implantation. I will be able to take them. I checked online. It's safe to take digestive enzymes for the most part during pregnancy as long as it's in regular food doses.

So, ladies who did the pineapple, when do I start on the bromelain? 1DPO? 6 DPO? When did you stop? Thank you!


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> This thread moves unbelievably fast! I miss most of what's going on and only catch things here or there :haha:
> 
> Today is our first day real BDing when it could potentially get me pregnant!! So excited! Tonight I will be sleeping with my butt propped up on pillows :haha:
> 
> Also, actually found a new bottle of an enzyme supplement that contains bromelain in our cupboard (we're weird we have LOADS of supplements lol). So after implantation. I will be able to take them. I checked online. It's safe to take digestive enzymes for the most part during pregnancy as long as it's in regular food doses.
> 
> So, ladies who did the pineapple, when do I start on the bromelain? 1DPO? 6 DPO? When did you stop? Thank you!

Woohoo!!! Have lots of fun tonight!!! Hehehehe! Good luck with everything!

I'm still AF free, having a lot of ovary twinges and a few in the mid. Been going on for a few days now. Breasts still huge and unbelievably sore, CP is high, soft, and closed. We shall see how things go, I hope none of this goes away!


----------



## confuzion

Sounds promising wishing! Hope it's your surprise BFP before ever needing that Clomid!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, the pineapple regime starts on 1DPO until 5DPO. good luck! I also tried using softcup closer to O. I like it because it keeps me from leaking the whole night. :dust:

My super new symptom...dizzy! Not sure if I like this one. It effects my sights. Was veering toward the wall while walking. Oopsss.


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Confuzion, the pineapple regime starts on 1DPO until 5DPO. good luck! I also tried using softcup closer to O. I like it because it keeps me from leaking the whole night. :dust:
> 
> My super new symptom...dizzy! Not sure if I like this one. It effects my sights. Was veering toward the wall while walking. Oopsss.

Your symptoms sound so good. I had the dizziness as a pregnancy symptom!

Thanks for the info on the pineapple :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, forgot to mentioned that you can actually continue w/ pineapple until 7 DPO. But 5 is favorable. I did 6 because I forgot 1 day. Maybe since you are taking the pill form 5 days should be good. Wish I know how much bromelain is in a whole pineapple. It'll be easier to figure out how many pills you can take.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hopefully it's pregnancy symptom because I don't like having a vertigo. Had it once and it was horrible. 

Did you ever feel pressure when you pee on your previous pregnancy Confuzion?


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Confuzion, forgot to mentioned that you can actually continue w/ pineapple until 7 DPO. But 5 is favorable. I did 6 because I forgot 1 day. Maybe since you are taking the pill form 5 days should be good. Wish I know how much bromelain is in a whole pineapple. It'll be easier to figure out how many pills you can take.

Aw thank you :) But I'm going to take half the recommended dose on the bottle. Even the full dose wouldn't be harmful to a pregnancy but I will just play it safe regardless.


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hopefully it's pregnancy symptom because I don't like having a vertigo. Had it once and it was horrible.
> 
> Did you ever feel pressure when you pee on your previous pregnancy Confuzion?

No can't say I did sorry. Only peeing symptom that I had was frequent urination and that didn't happen right away. Maybe not until 6.5-7 weeks.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hmm..I need to pay attention to this then. Hopefully nothing serious. 

Excited for you Confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hmm..I need to pay attention to this then. Hopefully nothing serious.
> 
> Excited for you Confuzion!

It could be a pregnancy thing for you! Everyone experiences different symptoms at different times. So keep positive hopefully this is your month!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes--actually, last month before I got my BFP, I had 2 or 3 days of severe dizziness...like to the point of almost falling when I stood up to get out of bed. I chalked it up to weird sinus issues that I was having at the time. But who knows--maybe it was all pregnancy 
related. I hope it is for you!!


----------



## Laura726

I tested today and am unsure if it is evap or very faint line. Af is due between today and Monday. I may test again in the am. If af hasn't shown by Monday and I am still getting :bfn: then I will go for a blood test.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion & Soblessedmomma thank you for the encouragement! 5 more days left. I'm getting very impatient at this point. Hehehe


----------



## KElwanger

Quick question...do you think it's more likely for a faint bfp to fade or an evap?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Laura FX'd that you'll get a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, wish I can help. Unfortunately, I'm not really sure what an evap supposed to be. :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, on the TTC thread, someone just posted how to tell evap from BFP. I think her username is zestygirl.


----------



## kimmy04

Ladies!! I took a test this morning with a bfn.. Had a nap woke up feeling sick so I took another just now.. After multiple bfns! I'm 4 days late and finally see something. It came up within a min or two 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/image-2.jpg


----------



## confuzion

kimmy04 said:


> Ladies!! I took a test this morning with a bfn.. Had a nap woke up feeling sick so I took another just now.. After multiple bfns! I'm 4 days late and finally see something. It came up within a min or two
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/image-2.jpg

Looks like a BFP to me!! congrats!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I see it! Congrats!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kimmy, I just saw it on your other thread, too. Unmistakable BFP!! : )


----------



## Wishing1010

Def a BFP, Kimmy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Laura726

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Laura FX'd that you'll get a BFP tomorrow!

*Thanks! I need it.  Feeling crampy right now so I feel like the  is on her way! *



kimmy04 said:


> Ladies!! I took a test this morning with a bfn.. Had a nap woke up feeling sick so I took another just now.. After multiple bfns! I'm 4 days late and finally see something. It came up within a min or two
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/image-2.jpg

*
Congrats! Definitely a *


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Don't loose hope yet Laura. You have 2 more days to go!

Soblessedmomma, I just foung out that we are testing on the same day! The 14th. I should be 4 days late by then. Is that when AF supposed to show for you?


----------



## Laura726

Thanks! I am trying to stay positive...


----------



## rtebbe89

I see it congratulations on the bfp


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Don't loose hope yet Laura. You have 2 more days to go!
> 
> Soblessedmomma, I just foung out that we are testing on the same day! The 14th. I should be 4 days late by then. Is that when AF supposed to show for you?

Yup, that is the day AF is due. I would NEVER be able to wait until 4 days late lol. I'm actually sure I will test way before that, because I am crazy impatient!


----------



## MLsmomma

That's a bfp!! Congrats! Making me impatient to test!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, you know I can't wait! 

Mlsmomma, come join the darkside! POAS addicts anonymous hahaha


----------



## twinkie2

I see it! Definitely a BFP Kimmy! Congrats!


----------



## KElwanger

Congrats on the bfp kimmy! So exciting!

Thank you ILT for directing me to the evap vs bfp post! It was so interesting and I tried it. My line totally withstood the water test and if anything was made more visible. What do you guys think? Sorry for the flood of photos. It's so faint that it's hard to get a good pic of.

https://s8.postimg.org/5wkgeh6ht/2014_01_04_21_21_25.jpg

https://s21.postimg.org/os4omeb0j/2014_01_04_21_22_54.jpg

https://s2.postimg.org/a9hzdggdh/2014_01_04_21_24_06.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/l8j8lordf/2014_01_04_21_25_13.jpg


----------



## MLsmomma

ILT- if I had a bunch of cheap tests I would be a poas addict! I have been in the past, which is why I've run out!  
KELwanger- it's so hard to tell in the pictures! Maybe it'll get darker soon! GL!


----------



## KElwanger

Mlsmomma- thanks for looking :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, I see shadow on the first one, FX'd. Glad that post works for you!

Mlsmomma, hahaha. Are you thinking of buying more ICs?


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- man :( it must just be my eyes. I can see pink lines on my phone. I'm probably working myself up way too much. Ugh. Thanks for looking!


----------



## MLsmomma

MLsmomma said:


> ILT- if I had a bunch of cheap tests I would be a poas addict! I have been in the past, which is why I've run out!
> KELwanger- it's so hard to tell in the pictures! Maybe it'll get darker soon! GL!

I lied! I looked closer and I can see something in all of them! When will you test again?? And I forget what dpo you are/when AF should be due?


----------



## KElwanger

MLsmomma said:


> MLsmomma said:
> 
> 
> ILT- if I had a bunch of cheap tests I would be a poas addict! I have been in the past, which is why I've run out!
> KELwanger- it's so hard to tell in the pictures! Maybe it'll get darker soon! GL!
> 
> I lied! I looked closer and I can see something in all of them! When will you test again?? And I forget what dpo you are/when AF should be due?Click to expand...

I'm not so sure I believe you... hahaha. But thank you. I really hope this is it. I'm taking an answer brand test in the morning so we'll see if that tells me anything more...


----------



## Lirpa11

Newlywedlove said:


> AF got me. Looks like I'll be testing again on January 20.

Sorry Newlywedlove :( at least you get another go in January!! How long are your cycles???



Ilovetomatoes said:


> Soblessedmomma, me too, 5 more days till AF is supposed to show. Hopefully, I can keep myself busy for the next 5 days. Luckily, I'm going back to work in the office. Won't have the luxury to POAS as much and check my CP & CM.

Im back to work Monday - would love a few more weeks off though..



mwel8819 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for those of you who are seeing AF : (
> 
> Excited for those of you symptom spotting! Some of those symptoms sound really promising!
> 
> I'm only 5dpo today, so I can't say I've seen a lot yet. I have had excess CM, and have been very thirsty, some small tugs in my lower abdomen, but nothing I would even notice if I wasn't looking. : ) all three of these things were symptoms last month when I got my BFP, so hopefully they are a good sign, and will get much stronger in the next few days! Trying to wait to test, but I know I won't lol.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!! Sounds promising and good luck :)))
> 
> 
> I am right there with you at 5dpo and having all those same symptoms. However I am also battling a cold. :( Good luck!!! I hope a little baby can survive under the conditions my body is going through right now. I feel terrible. We bd'd all the right days too so it sucks that I am sick now.Click to expand...

runny noses and other things can be signs of early pregnancy! hoping they are for you :-D



confuzion said:


> This thread moves unbelievably fast! I miss most of what's going on and only catch things here or there :haha:
> 
> Today is our first day real BDing when it could potentially get me pregnant!! So excited! Tonight I will be sleeping with my butt propped up on pillows :haha:
> 
> Also, actually found a new bottle of an enzyme supplement that contains bromelain in our cupboard (we're weird we have LOADS of supplements lol). So after implantation. I will be able to take them. I checked online. It's safe to take digestive enzymes for the most part during pregnancy as long as it's in regular food doses.
> 
> So, ladies who did the pineapple, when do I start on the bromelain? 1DPO? 6 DPO? When did you stop? Thank you!

I think you start 1 DPO (someone has [probably already answered) but one to two DPO is what I have heard - at least til 5 dpo. I tried this time :)


----------



## Lirpa11

kimmy04 said:


> Ladies!! I took a test this morning with a bfn.. Had a nap woke up feeling sick so I took another just now.. After multiple bfns! I'm 4 days late and finally see something. It came up within a min or two
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/image-2.jpg

I see it!!! I'll wait till its darker to add to the front page, but let us know how you go! I see the pink!!!


----------



## darkriver

So my temp has gone up. I meant to be on tuesday (my other possible dpo) my cervix has been tightly closed for a week. Could that be AF on the way. I am still getting negs


----------



## confuzion

Kelwanger - I see something in all the pics! FX it's your BFP. Can't wait to see your answer test.


----------



## Ellieluv

Hello! I hope its not to late to join in. My RE is having me back to the office to do a Beta on Jan 7th. Only a few more days to go! I might cave in and POAS today! I am so nervous because I am so hopeful this cycle.


Spoiler
I have PCOS and don't Ov regularly but usually always get my AF on time on cd28-cd30. This time I haven't had AF since Oct 28th due to starting Fremara Dec. 3rd before AF showed again (hadn't ovulated in Nov). I don't know which day I Ov'd this cycle because my RE told me to have a stress free cycle and not worry about testing anything but we confirmed I did via ultrasound and bloodwork!

I'm over a month since I started the Fremara with no AF and what I think are lots of PG symptoms. Late AF, Sore and Swollen BBs, Cold like symptoms, tired, twinges in lower abdomen, occasional nausea...not to mention I just feel like I am this month. Thats probably so silly to say when I've had so many bfn's in the past but I am so so hopeful this month. 

My only fear with testing is it takes away the hope you know? I can hope for another 3 days until my Beta or I can hpt today and know for sure. I'll be crushed if I get that BFN :-(. I know I'll always pick up, recover and keep trying but this whole process isn't easy. 

In other news my DH thinks I am hilarious for sitting here typing and not testing. I haven't gone to the bathroom yet since I'm trying to decide if I am going to PAOS -lol- He makes me smile. FXed for all of us and our BFP's this cycle!!! :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Ellieluv said:


> Hello! I hope its not to late to join in. My RE is having me back to the office to do a Beta on Jan 7th. Only a few more days to go! I might cave in and POAS today! I am so nervous because I am so hopeful this cycle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have PCOS and don't Ov regularly but usually always get my AF on time on cd28-cd30. This time I haven't had AF since Oct 28th due to starting Fremara Dec. 3rd before AF showed again (hadn't ovulated in Nov). I don't know which day I Ov'd this cycle because my RE told me to have a stress free cycle and not worry about testing anything but we confirmed I did via ultrasound and bloodwork!
> 
> I'm over a month since I started the Fremara with no AF and what I think are lots of PG symptoms. Late AF, Sore and Swollen BBs, Cold like symptoms, tired, twinges in lower abdomen, occasional nausea...not to mention I just feel like I am this month. Thats probably so silly to say when I've had so many bfn's in the past but I am so so hopeful this month.
> 
> My only fear with testing is it takes away the hope you know? I can hope for another 3 days until my Beta or I can hpt today and know for sure. I'll be crushed if I get that BFN :-(. I know I'll always pick up, recover and keep trying but this whole process isn't easy.
> 
> In other news my DH thinks I am hilarious for sitting here typing and not testing. I haven't gone to the bathroom yet since I'm trying to decide if I am going to PAOS -lol- He makes me smile. FXed for all of us and our BFP's this cycle!!! :D

POAS now!!!!!!!!


----------



## KElwanger

Stark white bfn on answer ladies :( my ic from yesterday still looks positive to me irl. And it seems to have color. So I'm sort of surprised. The box on answer says it can be used 4 days before your expected period which is tomorrow for me. But if they base that off of a normal 14 day lp then that would be Tuesday for me since my lp is a day shorter. I'm probably just grasping at straws. I'm sure lots of women have gotten bfps at 9dpo on answer. I'm still having zero af like cramps which is odd for me. I always have af kike cramps early on in the tww. This time what I'm feeling is very different. And last night I was the most tired I've been in sooooo long despite only sitting on the couch all day. I just checked my cervix too and it's still really high and it's getting softer, closed, and covered in creamy lotiony cm. 

I'm so bummed and confused. I really hope it was just too early for the answer test :( if I implanted on 7 dpo and I'm 9dpo today that was 48 hours or maybe a little less for it to be strong enough in my urine to show up though...so I'm not hopeful.

Anyone else get faints on ics and take longer to see anything on other tests? I'm so wishing I had a few more ics right now.


----------



## purplecupcake

Hi ladies! I've been NTNP after actively trying was putting too much strain on me and hubby. I've still been using OPKs to track my cycle since I am irregular, however, just to input into Ovia and FertilityFriend. We BD 3 days before I got a positive OPK so although it's unlikely, I'll be testing on the 18th if AF does't show.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, I've been going back and forth between I'm feeling pregnant and no it's just in my head..not pregnant. My temp has been a stagnant 98.4 for the past 3 days. I made DH took his temp this morning to make sure my bbt is still working. Hahaha. 

I did read that the average implantation time is on 9 dpo. And we all have read that CP and CM are not reliable early pregnancy symptoms detection. So I guess we have to wait a few more days. I'm just watching my bbt and hope that it won't plummeting down for the next few days. 

I wish I have a crystal ball right now..sigh..


----------



## confuzion

Kelwanger - I didn't realize you were so early on. My first pregnancy I got a negative at 10 DPO then positive at 11 DPO with answer. 

My second I tested at 10 DPO and got a very faint positive. 

I don't think I would have had a positive at 9 with either. Hopefully it shows within the next couple of days!


----------



## mwel8819

KElwanger said:


> Stark white bfn on answer ladies :( my ic from yesterday still looks positive to me irl. And it seems to have color. So I'm sort of surprised. The box on answer says it can be used 4 days before your expected period which is tomorrow for me. But if they base that off of a normal 14 day lp then that would be Tuesday for me since my lp is a day shorter. I'm probably just grasping at straws. I'm sure lots of women have gotten bfps at 9dpo on answer. I'm still having zero af like cramps which is odd for me. I always have af kike cramps early on in the tww. This time what I'm feeling is very different. And last night I was the most tired I've been in sooooo long despite only sitting on the couch all day. I just checked my cervix too and it's still really high and it's getting softer, closed, and covered in creamy lotiony cm.
> 
> I'm so bummed and confused. I really hope it was just too early for the answer test :( if I implanted on 7 dpo and I'm 9dpo today that was 48 hours or maybe a little less for it to be strong enough in my urine to show up though...so I'm not hopeful.
> 
> Anyone else get faints on ics and take longer to see anything on other tests? I'm so wishing I had a few more ics right now.

I'm so sorry! It does seem that it is a bfn. :( But you aren't out until the ugly witch shows.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kelwanger--those lines are definitely there, so don't lose hope yet! When I was pregnant with my now 3 year old, I got 4 or 5 glaringly dark BFPs on cheapo tests, and then a stark white BFN on an answer. Maybe it was just a faulty test?

Ilovetomatoes--I'm the same way...I flip flop hourly between feeling really hopeful about this cycle, and feeling like there is no way.

Darkriver--I'm sorry! I know that has to be super 
frustrating...I hope you get your BFP any day now!!


----------



## darkriver

It is. My temp has rocketting. I have had a lot cm and my breast have spider veins.


----------



## Laura726

Af is due for me between yesterday and tomorrow, but hasn't shown yet. My bbs are a little tender today so I feel like she is on her way. If no af by tomorrow I will test. She usually shows first thing in the am, but I still have the rest of today and tomorrow before I am actually sure if I am late or not. Slight cramps here and there. I feel like I am out. I am so afraid to test again. Guess it's a good thing I am out of tests...


----------



## darkriver

I am addicted to testing. Sigh.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm with you ladies! I am a 100% POAS addict. My online cheapo tests should be here tomorrow or Tuesday, and I know I will be whipping those bad boys out ASAP as much as I tell myself to wait!


----------



## darkriver

SoBlessedMama said:


> I'm with you ladies! I am a 100% POAS addict. My online cheapo tests should be here tomorrow or Tuesday, and I know I will be whipping those bad boys out ASAP as much as I tell myself to wait!

I think they are pants lol. I really hope my period comes on tuesday and then my stress will be over. Until the next month


----------



## MLsmomma

I caved and took my last test. Of course it was negative add I'm only about 9dpo.. Lol, I really am an addict. It wasn't a frer or anything. I'll have to but more for when I actually need them!


----------



## KElwanger

Thank you all so much for being so encouraging. I know I'm still so early and it isn't the norm to get a bfp at 9dpo. I think I was just so discouraged because yesterdays test is still sitting on my counter with a very obvious line and color. There is no denying it. So I expected today to be a bfp. But it was a different brand so that could be why. Or maybe yesterday's test was picking up hcg-h from the fertilized egg. Or maybe it really was the world's pinkest evap. Who knows. I'll test again tomorrow with a dollar tree test and see what happens.

This would be so much harder without you guys to vent to and get advice from. So thank you! &#9829;


----------



## darkriver

I had this this morning. My lines are faint, but shine my torch (my phone has a torch lol) underneath and its a full pink line. I think I am torturing myself


----------



## BabyConscious

BFN, AF got me yesterday :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KElwanger said:


> Thank you all so much for being so encouraging. I know I'm still so early and it isn't the norm to get a bfp at 9dpo. I think I was just so discouraged because yesterdays test is still sitting on my counter with a very obvious line and color. There is no denying it. So I expected today to be a bfp. But it was a different brand so that could be why. Or maybe yesterday's test was picking up hcg-h from the fertilized egg. Or maybe it really was the world's pinkest evap. Who knows. I'll test again tomorrow with a dollar tree test and see what happens.
> 
> This would be so much harder without you guys to vent to and get advice from. So thank you! &#9829;

Kelwanger--just FYI, I just saw a chart (granted, it was on earlypregnancytests.com lol) that said Answer tests require 100mui/hcg, while "early" tests can require as low as 20 (some even claim 10.) Maybe the Answer test just wasn't sensitive enough since you're still early? I hope you get such good news soon!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

BabyConscious said:


> BFN, AF got me yesterday :(

Sorry BC : ( I hope next cycle is it for you!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BC, sorry AF got you.

Darkriver, yaayy! Super awesome signs.

Soblessedmomma, glad I'm not the only one feeling crazy today :) ....or everyday. 

Kelwanger, hang in there. A few more days and we will have our answers.

I went to the movie to distract myself. Saw a canker or cold sore commercial and all I could think of is...dang! That looks like a close, firm, cervix!

I need TTC anonymous! Hahaha


----------



## deep19

goood luck everyone!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BC,
> 
> I went to the movie to distract myself. Saw a canker or cold sore commercial and all I could think of is...dang! That looks like a close, firm, cervix!
> 
> I need TTC anonymous! Hahaha

Lol! That one literally made me laugh out loud. This mess is all just too much some days! Its nothing if not consuming, right???


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Right! A few more days for some of us. We can do it!

Baby mama is playing right now. I think I can relate to this movie more now. Hahaha


----------



## Ellieluv

I caved and POAS this morning and got my BFP!!! I am so excited! I am just praying that it all goes perfectly now. I'll get the Beta done on Tuesday too to confirm.

I am wishing you ladies your BFPs! FXed for everyone!

https://i43.tinypic.com/2qiaixl.jpg


----------



## KElwanger

SoBlessedMama said:


> KElwanger said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for being so encouraging. I know I'm still so early and it isn't the norm to get a bfp at 9dpo. I think I was just so discouraged because yesterdays test is still sitting on my counter with a very obvious line and color. There is no denying it. So I expected today to be a bfp. But it was a different brand so that could be why. Or maybe yesterday's test was picking up hcg-h from the fertilized egg. Or maybe it really was the world's pinkest evap. Who knows. I'll test again tomorrow with a dollar tree test and see what happens.
> 
> This would be so much harder without you guys to vent to and get advice from. So thank you! &#9829;
> 
> Kelwanger--just FYI, I just saw a chart (granted, it was on earlypregnancytests.com lol) that said Answer tests require 100mui/hcg, while "early" tests can require as low as 20 (some even claim 10.) Maybe the Answer test just wasn't sensitive enough since you're still early? I hope you get such good news soon!!!Click to expand...

Thank you :) they do have two types of that brand I took the one that's 25mui/hcg or something like that. But the frer says 6 days sooner and this one is only 5 or 4 so apparently it isn't as sensitive as those. Who knows. 

ILT- Im hangin' haha. Just took a two hour nap! Felt so nice. I'm going to test tomorrow because I don't think I can stay in this limbo for 5 more days without knowing anything. But I'm going to calm down haha. It will happen at the perfect time, even if it's not this time. 

I just wish we could all get bfps this time. I hate that some of us ladies won't because I don't want any of you to see those negatives. It sucks! Babydust to everyone!


----------



## confuzion

Ellieluv said:


> I caved and POAS this morning and got my BFP!!! I am so excited! I am just praying that it all goes perfectly now. I'll get the Beta done on Tuesday too to confirm.
> 
> I am wishing you ladies your BFPs! FXed for everyone!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2qiaixl.jpg

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months. That's a super dark positive!


----------



## MommyCandice

hey ladies how you all doing? i am somewhere near the end of my cycle but i had guessed on af coming the 3rd bbut it could have come anytime between 3-6. I was frusterated and decided to take a laid back approach this month and only bd every other day and with a softcup so hoping for something great. did a test this afternoon and im sure i seen a squinter but the pics are not showing up so well on the computer, even my oh seen it, so i picked up an frer for the morning


----------



## confuzion

MommyCandice said:


> hey ladies how you all doing? i am somewhere near the end of my cycle but i had guessed on af coming the 3rd bbut it could have come anytime between 3-6. I was frusterated and decided to take a laid back approach this month and only bd every other day and with a softcup so hoping for something great. did a test this afternoon and im sure i seen a squinter but the pics are not showing up so well on the computer, even my oh seen it, so i picked up an frer for the morning

Good luck. Hope you update with a BFP!


----------



## Laura726

Ellieluv said:


> I caved and POAS this morning and got my BFP!!! I am so excited! I am just praying that it all goes perfectly now. I'll get the Beta done on Tuesday too to confirm.
> 
> I am wishing you ladies your BFPs! FXed for everyone!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2qiaixl.jpg


Wow! That is a super dark line, no denying that! Congrats, happy & healthy 9 months! How many dpo where you when you got your :bfp:?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ellieluv said:


> I caved and POAS this morning and got my BFP!!! I am so excited! I am just praying that it all goes perfectly now. I'll get the Beta done on Tuesday too to confirm.
> 
> I am wishing you ladies your BFPs! FXed for everyone!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2qiaixl.jpg

Undeniable!!! Congrats! : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MommyCandice said:


> hey ladies how you all doing? i am somewhere near the end of my cycle but i had guessed on af coming the 3rd bbut it could have come anytime between 3-6. I was frusterated and decided to take a laid back approach this month and only bd every other day and with a softcup so hoping for something great. did a test this afternoon and im sure i seen a squinter but the pics are not showing up so well on the computer, even my oh seen it, so i picked up an frer for the morning

FXd!!!! Can't wait to see an update!


----------



## kimmy04

So I re tested today (had a faint bfp yesterday) and this is the progression just from 1 day! I think it's safe to say its a bfp!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/Mobile%20Uploads/89E8E8AC-1142-4C1D-80EF-F480514EA80C.jpg


----------



## KElwanger

kimmy04 said:


> So I re tested today (had a faint bfp yesterday) and this is the progression just from 1 day! I think it's safe to say its a bfp!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/Mobile%20Uploads/89E8E8AC-1142-4C1D-80EF-F480514EA80C.jpg

Yay that is some awesome progression for just one day! How many dpo are you? I can't remember if you said.


----------



## kimmy04

I'm not exactly sure as I wasn't tracking ovulation but I'm pretty sure I've always ovulated late. Last af was dec 4 but I think I ovulated around the 24th which would put me at 12 days past ovulation. I thought for sure I was out this month since I got my last 2 bfps even before af was due!


----------



## KElwanger

Oh good! That gives me hope haha. Did you test before 11dpo? That progression is so nice, definitely looks like a growing baby. How are you feeling? Any symptoms? 

Saw you lost your baby at 9 weeks. So sorry. But I'm praying this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## kimmy04

KElwanger said:


> Oh good! That gives me hope haha. Did you test before 11dpo? That progression is so nice, definitely looks like a growing baby. How are you feeling? Any symptoms?
> 
> Saw you lost your baby at 9 weeks. So sorry. But I'm praying this is your rainbow baby!

I took 4 tests before my bfp lol I was going crazy, I'm never late!! I used 4 clear blue tests all completely negative that was just a couple days ago. The next day I took frer and saw faint line then today is much darker! Never give up until af comes!! I was feeling very nauseas and boobs a bit sore, more tired but of course I thought it was all in my head. 

My mc was just 2 months ago I actually can't believe I got pregnant the first month TTC again (we took a month off). I am feeling super positive though!


----------



## KElwanger

Oh man how nerve wracking haha.that's interesting that it took so long to be positive. But that gives me so much hope. I just have that feeling. And I swear ny test yesterday was positive. 

I'm so happy for you! And so glad you got pregnant so quickly after the mc!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I took 4 tests before my bfp lol I was going crazy, I'm never late!! I used 4 clear blue tests all completely negative that was just a couple days ago. The next day I took frer and saw faint line then today is much darker! Never give up until af comes!! I was feeling very nauseas and boobs a bit sore, more tired but of course I thought it was all in my head. 

My mc was just 2 months ago I actually can't believe I got pregnant the first month TTC again (we took a month off). I am feeling super positive though![/QUOTE]

Congratulations!!! : ) I had a miscarriage last month, and we jumped right back in to TTC, so you give me hope! Your tests look great, and I'm praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congratulations Kimmy!!! : ) I had a miscarriage last month, and we jumped right back in to TTC, so you give me hope! Your tests look great, and I'm praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! : )


----------



## confuzion

Aw kimmy congrats again! This is my first cycle back after mc at 12 weeks. Also took a cycle off. Hope I'm as lucky as you!


----------



## MLsmomma

Congrats on the bfp! What a nice dark line!
I was buying some more tests at Wal-Mart today, I got all of three tests, and DH days "are you going to need all those?!" I laughed and said well...maybe. then he proceeded to day I shouldn't need any because I'll eventually just find out if Af doesn't show.. Lol


----------



## darkriver

I took a test at 6 this morning. Thought I could see a line, but I was exhausted. When I looked this morning it was a bit darker. Shined a torch through and it was bright pink and the box was the same size as the other. Refuse to get excited but am lol


----------



## Bing28

MLsmomma said:


> Congrats on the bfp! What a nice dark line!
> I was buying some more tests at Wal-Mart today, I got all of three tests, and DH days "are you going to need all those?!" I laughed and said well...maybe. then he proceeded to day I shouldn't need any because I'll eventually just find out if Af doesn't show.. Lol


MLsmomma - Your husband sounds exactly like mine. He doesn't see the point in me testing before AF due either but I've been secretly testing since 6-7dpo with BFNs :haha: 

Please can you add my name to 9 Jan as that is when AF is due. Thanks.

Congrats to everyone who has got their BFPs, sorry to those that AF showed and GL to everyone else waiting to test! 

Lots of :dust: to you all! 

Xx


----------



## Wishing1010

MLsmomma said:


> Congrats on the bfp! What a nice dark line!
> I was buying some more tests at Wal-Mart today, I got all of three tests, and DH days "are you going to need all those?!" I laughed and said well...maybe. then he proceeded to day I shouldn't need any because I'll eventually just find out if Af doesn't show.. Lol

My DH thinks that if you take one test, and it's negative, that you are completely out that cycle. Regardless of if I take on 1 DPO or 15DPO lol. I try to hide my test taking from him but he busted me this cycle! Lol


----------



## MommyCandice

well ladies an update from last night no denying this one :D think im going to cry
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-06_06.49.56.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, ladies!! Its SO exciting to see BFPs!!I hope the rest of us have one to share soon! : )


----------



## firefly15

Congrats on the BFPs :happydance:

Sorry to everyone who has had AF arrive, sending baby dust for the next cycle xx

Still resisting the urge to poas...for now. Am now 9dpo so not too much longer to wait, just trying to stay as occupied as possible to take my mind off it!


----------



## darkriver

went to buy a frer. £12.50 omg


----------



## twinkie2

Yippie for all the new BFP's over the weekend, these all look so good H&H 9 months ladies. I feel like I'm as excited for your girls as if you were my family...I just love this site!!

Sorry to those that AF got and GL next cycle. I feel like I'll be joining you soon, I just don't feel like I've got it this time..maybe I'm just being a negative nelly this cold monday morning, only time will tell. 

Kelwanger-I hope all is going well for you. I can't wait to see your :bfp: ! Everything sounds so promising for you. FX so tight for you!

I know there were others I wanted to respond to but there were so many posts over the weekend, sorry to everyone I missed! If I remember, I'll come back and post!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, starting having some pink discharge this morning, I think I am going to be out. Not counting it until I see an actual flow but I probably will before day's end.

Ooo, congrats ladies! I see lots of beautiful BFP's!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mommycandice! Happy and healthy 9 months. 

AFM, seems I'm starting my tww a day early! My temperature spiked today :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

If I knew I was going to ovulate earlier I would have gotten more BDing in. Oh well. Can't change what already happened and there's been a lot of sex going on the past 2 days, hopefully it did the trick.


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> If I knew I was going to ovulate earlier I would have gotten more BDing in. Oh well. Can't change what already happened and there's been a lot of sex going on the past 2 days, hopefully it did the trick.

Hehe, awesome!!! And you definitely got a good bit of BD'ing in there! :thumbup: FX for you that you have a sticky, healthy bean this go-round!
:hugs:


----------



## KElwanger

Congrats to the bfp and sorry for anyone who got af! Hopefully it happens next cycle!

I got a bfn on a walmart test this morning. My cervix was supppper high when I woke up, but of course that doesn't mean much if anything. My temp is still really high for me, especially during the day. But I'd imagine it'll start making it's way down tomorrow or the next day since my period is due thursday or friday. 

Honestly, I don't even want to try anymore. I'm so exhausted of it. I love my husband but I don't love 5 days in a row of forced bd that stresses us both out. It's been 5 cycles of this, including a loss, and I'm just ready to throw in the towel. I'm really not trying to sound like a whiner. And I know there are people who have tried soooo much longer. I just really hoped this would be our cycle. My due date is in 2-3 weeks from my 7 week mc in June and I would have loved to have a growing baby in my womb during that time. I wish this wasn't so hard...for any of us. 

Any of you poas addicts getting shadows or anything yet?!


----------



## amanda111308

Jan 27th for me!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I still have BFN galore! :haha: 

I have 4 or 5 more days till AF comes for her monthly visit. I feel that I keep adding more symptoms daily. Yesterday, I ate dinner at 6pm and at 9pm I was still feeling very full. Every time I burped, I felt like my dinner was about to come out...well..it did come out a few times. It was horrible!! It felt like you puked in your mouth by just burping. 

Then, I was outside watering my lawn and flowers and was on my feet for approximately an hour or so. When I sat down, I immediately did not feel good. It was a weird feeling. Heart racing, weak, stomach cramping, and nauseated. I took my temp and it was 99.1. I decided to drink a few sips of water and it seems to calm my heartbeat down. Then I decided to eat something. Within 30 minutes, my temp went back down to 98.6. So weird!

Last night, my nose was super stuffy that it woke me up because I couldn't breathe. Now, I am fine. ARrggghh...all these craziness. I just need to know so I know whether I should call my OB or GP! hahahaha.


----------



## mwel8819

CONGRATS to all the BFP's! They are beautiful! :)

I'm 7dpo today. My app tells me I should be able to test in 4 days but I'm trying to hold out for a week late.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright...so I thought all Wondfos are the same (newbie mistake here). I got the pink wondfo and just found out that they are not the same as the blue wondfo. Blue Wondfo is for early result and pink wondfo is when you are late. Grrrrr...so mad at myself now.


----------



## darkriver

I have been getting shadows. Period due tomorrow and no sign. I am ready to get this pregnancy confirmed now lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, did you test w/ FRER?


----------



## darkriver

Couldnt afford the £12.50. :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry to hear that. I heard wondfo blue is as sensitive as FRER and waaaayyy cheaper.


----------



## darkriver

Thats what I got the faint positive on


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hopefully, it'll get darker soon! FX'd.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KElwanger said:


> Congrats to the bfp and sorry for anyone who got af! Hopefully it happens next cycle!
> 
> I got a bfn on a walmart test this morning. My cervix was supppper high when I woke up, but of course that doesn't mean much if anything. My temp is still really high for me, especially during the day. But I'd imagine it'll start making it's way down tomorrow or the next day since my period is due thursday or friday.
> 
> Honestly, I don't even want to try anymore. I'm so exhausted of it. I love my husband but I don't love 5 days in a row of forced bd that stresses us both out. It's been 5 cycles of this, including a loss, and I'm just ready to throw in the towel. I'm really not trying to sound like a whiner. And I know there are people who have tried soooo much longer. I just really hoped this would be our cycle. My due date is in 2-3 weeks from my 7 week mc in June and I would have loved to have a growing baby in my womb during that time. I wish this wasn't so hard...for any of us.
> 
> Any of you poas addicts getting shadows or anything yet?!

I'm sorry kelwanger : ( you still aren't out, though!! But I totally understand the feeling. Forced BDing is not exactly romantic and fun lol. Don't give up hope yet! Remember its all about His timing. : ) I hope you get very good news soon, and either way, I'm praying you get some peace and rest from the stressing!!


----------



## KElwanger

Thank you so much, SBM. It is so true. I know His timing is perfect. I'm just going through a rough patch with everything that has happened in the last few months. I was so hoping to start this new year off with a brand new, healthy pregnancy. But no matter what it will be a good year and I really hope I get pregnant in 2014. 

How are you feeling today??


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KElwanger said:


> Thank you so much, SBM. It is so true. I know His timing is perfect. I'm just going through a rough patch with everything that has happened in the last few months. I was so hoping to start this new year off with a brand new, healthy pregnancy. But no matter what it will be a good year and I really hope I get pregnant in 2014.
> 
> How are you feeling today??

I'm sorry you're having a hard time right now. : ( Ihope you get good news sooner rather than later! : )

I'm ok--I've had dull cramps for the past few days, and I've been super hungry yesterday and today. I went back to work today, so that at least helped me stay busy. I'm just really worried I'm getting my hopes up and making symptoms into something they aren't. I'm trying SO hard to be patient, but that is really a weak point for me lol. 

How is everyone else doing? Any new symptoms or BFPs???


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, hang in there girlie. A few more days now, we'll find out by end of this week! 

Soblessedmomma, I just ate half a bag of Poppycock (seriously) and feeling sick! Not sure if this can be considered as new symptom hahaha. Maybe the newest symptom is I've lost my mind and bought a snack called Poppycock! 

On a more serious note, I pee'd on FRER (I think). I think I saw a squinter....maybe. Don't want to get my hopes up yet. I'll retest in 2 days. :)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MLsmomma

It took all my willpower to not poas today! It's just too early for me! I had some cramping last night and again this evening. Af isn't due for like 10 days still. Is it normal to have a 20 day LP? Because I think I always O on CD 14.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

From what I've read 14 days are the average LP. I just read on the TTC forum that some ladies drink raspberry tea to shorten their LP.


----------



## twinkie2

I agree with ILT. I did a ton of looking into this and it seems like a typical LP is usually between 12-16 days; however, some women may experience LP up to 18, but over that sounds to be pretty uncommon, not saying impossible, just definitely not the norm. Just reporting what I've read, doesn't mean its true, but saw it on several sites so thinking it's right.


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- ooooh that's exciting! Youre not going to post a picture for us to obssess over?! I hope it's the start of your bfp!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes--you are too funny lol! If it makes you feel any better, I was starving by the time school let out, and supper for me was a 1/2 bag of crunchy Cheetos and a peanut butter snack bar because I was too tired to cook lol. So now of course I feel awful!

So exciting you think you might have seen something!!! I'm with Kelwanger--I want to see a pic!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mlsmomma, I reread my book again and it didn't mentioned any issue w/ longer LP. It only stated that women with shorter LP would experienced more miscarriages bc there wasn't enough time for implantation.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, I don't know how to post a pic. Trying to figure it out right now but got distracted. Was hoping that you ladies can help me figure out if I have line eye hahaha

Ladies, I'll be very happy to share my bag of Poppycock with you. Just waiting for DH to come home and said....wth..Poppycock. ..really? 

I think I can't stop saying Poppycock!!!!


----------



## TryingInCO

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Alright...so I thought all Wondfos are the same (newbie mistake here). I got the pink wondfo and just found out that they are not the same as the blue wondfo. Blue Wondfo is for early result and pink wondfo is when you are late. Grrrrr...so mad at myself now.

WHAAAAT??? Is this true? Pink wondfos are less sensitive than blue??? What level of HCG do each test? Well that makes me feel a little encouraged I could still be preggo since AF is not due until the 11th.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Here you go ladies. Help!!! I've been staring at it for a while. I think I'm seeing things. :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-06 16.55.59.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Trying, that's what I found out today since I was wondering how sensitive is the pink wondfo. Not sure if it's true.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Err..it's too blurry. I don't know if I can make it any sharper.


----------



## TryingInCO

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Here you go ladies. Help!!! I've been staring at it for a while. I think I'm seeing things. :headspin:

I see it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes--I really think I see it!! It is blurry, but I definitely see something where there should be something! How many DPO are you today?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Really??? Omg. You guys make me excited! I'm right now 11 dpo, no dip in my temp, and no iB. my temp has been stagnant at 98.4 for 3 days and 98.5 for 2 days. 

Just show DH and he said that he sees very faint pink line. Phewww...gotta keep my excitement down. Still a few days to go.


----------



## MLsmomma

Yah what dpo? I had a hard time enlarging it on my phone so I couldn't really see a line! Gives me hope! I'm pretty sure we're the same dpo! I'm trying with all my might to hold of, but with all these bfps it's hard to resist!! GL! You gonna poas again tomorrow??


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think I'll wait 2 more days. Don't want to get my hopes to high since I don't have implantation dip or bleeding.

It's super faint. I have to enlarge it on my phone to see it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Eeeeee!!!! Ilovetomatoes--I'm so excited!! I can't wait to see good news from you soon!! I'm dying to start testing, but I know I won't see anything yet, so hopefully I can wait! : )


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies congrats on all the bfp's! And hugs to those who got af! I'm dpo 8 and no symptoms. No cramping even. Which is odd because the last few months I've cramped quite a bit in the tww. Just a lot of creamy cm and acid reflux. Who knows! Not as hopeful this cycle since I didn't get a peak on the monitor- just a positive opk. We'll see!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies congrats on all the bfp's! And hugs to those who got af! I'm dpo 8 and no symptoms. No cramping even. Which is odd because the last few months I've cramped quite a bit in the tww. Just a lot of creamy cm and acid reflux. Who knows! Not as hopeful this cycle since I didn't get a peak on the monitor- just a positive opk. We'll see!

Maybe different symptoms/no symptoms are a good sign since its out of the ordinary? Good luck! : )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, welcome!! 

Ladies, I am going to see if I can enlarge the pic on the laptop. It's hard to do it on my phone. Then, if you guys still see something, I might allow myself to get a little excited :D.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, agreed with SoblessedMomma. At least you are not scouring the internet to see if "I can smell my BO. Is that an early pregnancy symptom?". No seriously! ahhahahah. 

Soblessedmomma, you are 11 DPO too right now right? TEST!!! hahahaha.


----------



## KElwanger

I have no idea what poppycock is but that is a very funny name for food hahaha. The pic is too blurry :( hopefully you can make it clearer. Or hopefully it's darker tomorrow and it won't need to be clearer!


----------



## KElwanger

Oops I missed all the comments before I posted. I just looked again and I see what everyone is talking about! Are you going to test again in the morning? This is only cycle 2 for you right?!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol nope, I wish I was! I ovulated the 29th or 30th. So at most, I'm 8dpo today. I only have 26 day cycles. I'm tempted to start testing tomorrow anyway lol, but that's mostly just because I'm a crazy person! I've been having some pretty strong cramps tonight. Don't know what to make of that!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, can you see anything? Hopefully this one is not too blurry.
 



Attached Files:







FRER BLow up.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- I tried tweaking it. Tried invert to see if there was a glow in that area but it was just too blurry. Hopefully it's darker tomorrow! I'm so excited for you. So excited that this is my third post in a row about it hahaha. Oops!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, it's this yummy pecan caramel popcorn that I grab while grabbing the FRER ahhahaha. 

I have to squint really hard to see it. So, I have no confident in this test yet. Maybe in a couple of days. Stupid FRER is super expensive. 

Soblessedmomma, I wish I have the correct ICs! I'd test more! hahahaha.


----------



## KElwanger

I think I see it! I think I see the top and bottom of the line. Its hard to see in the middle but it definitely seems like something is there. A real squinter for sure but that makes sense since you're only 11dpo. Or maybe less right? You said ff gave you O before your pos opk?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, yes. This is our 2nd cycle TTC. First cycle was a failure since I didn't know when I O'd. Totally missed it. This time, I was prepared! hahahah.


----------



## KElwanger

Bummer! What is the sensitivity of your ics?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, yes. FF gave me O'd a day before smiley face. What I am worried about is that I don't have any implantation dip or bleeding. Not sure if it's a good thing. :(


----------



## KElwanger

Gosh that would be so awesome if you are pregnant just the second time! I really hope you are so you can be spared all the heartache. 

If this is a bfp, tomorrow's frer would definitely be darker but I get wanting to wait. Those things are too expensive to keep getting squinters on haha.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes--kelwanger is right, its a squinter, but I swear I see it! Lol my determination to wait is quickly crumbling ...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Not sure what the pink wondfo's sensitivity. I was googling it this morning to figure it out and a lot of people said that the pink wondfo only detect higher level HCG...most likely after you missed your period while the blue wondfo is for early detection.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I know right! It's a super squinter. I think I hurt my eyes squinting at it for so long ahhahahah! Well, cross my fingers that by the end of the weeks we are all going to see something good! 

Kelwanger, how are you feeling? Better?


----------



## KElwanger

I've been pregnant three times and I've never had ib. I think it only happens in 30% of pregnancies or some really low number like that. And I've heard implantation dips don't really mean anything. They can mean pregnant just as much as not pregnant. I think I've had one this cycle, and I had one last cycle but I'm definitely pregnant so I wouldn't worry about not having one.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, you are right. 

Ladies, I wish I can share with you the awesome book that I read called Making Babies. Although we know some of the content of the book, it also talked about shorter luteal phase, BBT temps precautions, and what you can do about it. It even has massages that you can do for you uterus. Although, I think I prefer a professional for that though. Stupid Google won't let me share! Grrrr...

I am getting a little excited. I hope it's not an evap. But I took the pic within the required time, so hopefully not. :)


----------



## KElwanger

Ooooh I'm alright. I've definitely counted myself out and I'm not allowing myself to hope anymore. It's too hard. So now my husband and I are just trying to figure out how to move forward from here. I hate disappointing him over and over. I know he doesn't see it that way but that's how I feel. He's so good to me though. 

As far as how I feel physically, I feel the same as I've felt the last week and a half that's given me so much hope. And now I'm just mad about it haha. I want my normal symptoms back that don't make me think I've got as much of a chance haha. 

I just want to sit down with a freezing cold bowl of ice cream lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, do you have a cheapie laying around? Some women found out at 8 DPO. :)

Kelwanger, have you test again?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, I was checking out your chart today and reading my book at the same time :). It looks like you have a saddle shape BBT, which has something to do with progesterone. Just thought it's interesting thing to share :). Not sure if the book is right now.


----------



## KElwanger

Oops I meant to say I'm definitely NOT pregnant haha. But I'm sure you figured that out.

I haven't tested again. I don't think I will tomorrow unless my temp is super high or something. 

Ooooh can you explain that more? What's a saddle shape bbt? And does it mean low progesterone?


----------



## darkriver

Well my temp keeps rising:happydance:. No sign of AF as of yet.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hold on...grabbing my book and water. ahhaha.


----------



## MLsmomma

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Ladies, can you see anything? Hopefully this one is not too blurry.

I definitely see it in the picture!:happydance:


----------



## KElwanger

All I know about my chart is that it's obnoxiously erratic. I've been temping vaginally every morning too and that chart looks the same as my oral ff chart, just with higher temp numbers. So I think I really have an issue more than just oral temps not being accurate. Maybe it's a progesterone issue? Or maybe my stress...


----------



## KElwanger

darkriver said:


> Well my temp keeps rising:happydance:. No sign of AF as of yet.

That's awesome darkriver! Are you testing in the morning??


----------



## darkriver

I am going to see. I might wait until we get paid at the weekend. We only have a little money and there expensive around here as I used up my internet cheapies lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, that's a really good news!! Yaay. 

Kelwanger, ok here we go. "BBT climbs, then sinks, then climbs again, making a saddle shape pattern (low progesterone)." One of the causes of low progesterone is thyroid imbalance. It recommends red raspberry leaf tea (or maybe raspberry tea?) to help improve blood flow to the uterus, which you should stop when you become pregnant. I think some people take baby aspirin also to help w/ blood flow to the uterus. Personally, I think you should keep continuing with your BBT charting and then show it to your OB. And maybe vaginal temping. I see you temp went up again this morning, which is a good thing :D. It needs to stay up for 18 days after O.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

MLSmomma, Yaay! Hopefully, it'll get a little darker in the next few days :D. 

Darkriver, Yea. FRER is pretty expensive in US also. That's why I am not testing until friday, if I can wait that long :).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Darkriver--so exciting!! FXd EXTRA tight for you!!!!

Kelwanger--thats a bummer to feel that way, and I'm sorry. : ( Don't lose hope just yet, though!!

Ilovetomatoes--I have 20 internet cheapies in there calling my name!!! Lol I will probably end up testing in the morning, even though I will fully expect a BFN, but the wait is killing me lol.


----------



## KElwanger

Grrrr I've still got my stupid ic sitting on my counter with it's obvious colored line. I should throw it away but I can't haha. AndI just inspected my answer test and that has a line now (evap) and so does my walmart test. So frustrating. I know they're all evaps but I wish they would just be stark white. 

ILT- that's really good to know. I think after this next cycle I'll try to get into my OB and see what she says. My progesterone has been checked right after my two miscarriages and with my pregnancy with my son and nothing was ever said to me. But it could be low now pre pregnancy and that may be why I've lost two pregnancies. Maybe I'll just try the tea in the mean time. Thanks for sharing that info with me!


----------



## KElwanger

Soblessedmomma- I know I'm sorry. I sound like a total downer. I want to have hope. But it's just easier to count myself out. It's not working though hahaha. I think you should test in the morning! It's fun ;)


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- and yes my temp went back up this morning! That was encouraging. My vaginal temp this evening was 99.93 too which is really high. And my oral was in the 98s all day which is high for me. Seems like a good sign but I thought I would see a positive by 10dpo if I was pregnant. I think tomorrow's temp may be more telling. My temp started to drop at 11dpo last month.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kelwanger, I don't think you're a downer at all!!! I completely understand how you feel. That's the great thing about these boards--you can vent your frustrations, and we all get it!! : ) your temps sound promising! I hope tomorrow's looks good! And 10dpo is still early--some people don't get BFPs until way later. Which is why I want to wait to test, but I won't lol, because I can't stand it. I really hope we all get good news soon!!!!!!


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks SBM! It is really nice having a place to vent. I've been having a hard time sleeping lately because I'm so anxious to see my temp in the morning haha. I'm a mess. Hopefully tomorrow's is still high. 

I'm excited to hear about your tests! I really hope you get your bfp after your loss. It will be so exciting when it happens! I'm praying for you. &#9829;


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you!! Praying the same for you! : )


----------



## KElwanger

Oh another good note (I'm doing really good with the whole "no hope" thing huh? Haha) my temps are higher right now than they were this time last cycle, especially considering I'm temping about 2-3 hours earlier in the morning this cycle (my temps are definitely lower the earlier I test). So that's a positive!


----------



## MLsmomma

It's definitely raspberry leaf tea, not just raspberry tea! I think I bought some at Wal-Mart once! 
Good luck everyone who ends up testing tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, ditto what Soblessedmomma said! Your temp is not dropping and that's a good thing. Have you considered taking a benadryl one night so you can at least get a good night sleep and see if that makes a difference? Or ask DH for a massage :). It's all trial and error...worse come worse...you get a good night sleep. :)

Soblessedmomma, I'm super excited for you!

Mlsmomma, thank you for the correction! :). Kelwanger, what Mlsmomma suggested.


----------



## confuzion

Yes. It's raspberry leaf. I drink it all the time (though I usually quit after O just in case). 

I drank it to improve fertility. And I drank it to help clear my uterus after my latest miscarriage (which my midwife was really worried about me miscarrying on my own being so far on). But I think it helped clear me out with no complications. 

There are many many benefits to the tea. I grew to love it. In fact I wish I could have a cup right now....lol


----------



## confuzion

ilovetomatoes - I tried really hard to see the line but I don't see anything!

Clearly everyone else does so it must be my eyes :wacko:


----------



## KElwanger

Thanks ILT! My temps are good so I guess I'm really not out yet. I actually have thought about taking a benadryl to sleep better. I think I will tonight. A good night's sleep sounds amazing right now. And I might as well get a massage while I'm at it hahaha. 

I think I'll buy some of this tea if af comes Friday! Sounds yummy and beneficial.


----------



## darkriver

my temp has dipped.


----------



## confuzion

darkriver said:


> my temp has dipped.

Your temperature dipping to 94 seems awfully low. Are you sure your thermometer doesn't need a battery change?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I caved and tested this morning, and of course it's a BFN. I knew it would be, though, so I'm not down about it yet. Hopefully in a few days! : ) last time, I didn't get a BFP until the day before AF was due. I'm just impatient!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sooo...my temp dip this morning. It's still above the coverline, but it took about .4 dip. I was at 98.5 before and this morning it was 98.1. So hopefully that's the implantation dip that I've been waiting for. I am 12 DPO today. Guess I'll find out tomorrow if my temp is going to go up again or AF is waiting for me in...2 days and counting :). 

Soblessedmomma, it's still early. but it was fun to pee on the stick :D. 

Darkriver, what Confuzion said :). 94 is pretty low. 

Kelwanger, you are not out yet! Hopefully you got a good night sleep last night :).


----------



## darkriver

No I only bought on Saturday. Its very weird. I also took a test and it was BFN. There is no period though.


----------



## darkriver

Well its gone back up again now. I dont know.


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-I see it, then if I look to hard I don't, definitely a squinter. FX that it gets darker in the next few days and that your dip is implantation!!!

Kelwanger-I think your symptoms still sound promising and I completely understand not wanting to get your hopes up just in case. But I do want to tell you that you are so not a failure to your hubbie! We tend to beat ourselves up so much more than we need to. My DH is really good about pointing out that the things that stress and worry me to exhaustion typically aren't how he sees them at all even though I worry about how it makes him feel. I would guess that he shares in your stresses of ttc, but I bet he understands that it takes time. He likely worries more about you during this process. I agree with the suggestion for benadryl and a massage, or whatever will help :flower: Thinking of you and I can't wait to see your BFP!!!

SBM-you're still early, but I love your positive attitude. Keep us posted! I know its so hard not to test, I'm so early still that I think I can manage a few more days, but after that its anyones guess. I'm trying so hard to not buy a ton of test of the internet, if I have them I know I'll use them!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## confuzion

Dark river - is this your BBT? Which is your temperature first thing in the morning, soon as you wake up, before you get out of bed. Preferably after at least 3 hours of sleep and around the same time every day. 

Or is it your temp during the day?


----------



## twinkie2

darkriver said:


> Well its gone back up again now. I dont know.

Do you temp vaginally or orally? Is there a chance that it was just a bad read on the first one (bad positioning, not enough time?)


----------



## MKAC2005

I'm currently at 4DPO and temps keep rising, don't know if that means anything but we'll see


----------



## MLsmomma

Check out this video I found! The girl is a poas addict! She talks about wondfo, and other tests and the progression the bfp! It is excellent!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOaPw-hYfaI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie. Thank you! It's just a waiting game right now :). I am hoping my super squinter won't go away ahhaha :).


----------



## confuzion

This thread makes me want to test!! And I'm only 2DPO!! Lol. Maybe I'll need to stay away when it's time to be strong :haha:


----------



## MLsmomma

I can't get it to work!!
Okay, go to YouTube and search for the channel lisa U . It's a ways down from the top, calledb pregnancy test line progression obsession! 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and beyond.


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks MLsmomma for the video, makes me feel better about always wanting to poas!


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- I hope your dip is an implantation dip! It would especially make sense since you're possibly unsure of O. Are you still having symptoms?

SBM- I love your positivity! You should be positive after a bfn so early. It's only logical. I'm just not logical when it comes to my own tests hahaha. I hope we see your bfp soon!

Twinke-thank you for your sweet words. I know deep down that is how my husband feels. I just feel so bad for him. But he's amazing so that's only cominflg from me haha. 

I took ILT suggestion and took an allergy pill to make me sleep better. My sleep throughout the night was still broken but I did manage to sleep for 3 hours straight and woke up just in time to temp at my normal 5am time. It's still up there! It did go down by .08 degrees but for me that is NOTHING because nornally my temps change DRASTICALLY from day to day. So my temp is still about .6 degrees above my coverline. Also, my vaginal temp ay the same time I took my oral went up by .01 degrees. So basically my temp today was the same as yesterday which is good for me. What isn't good is another bfn hahaha. It was on a dollar tree and I've never used those before af was due but I hear they can detect sort of early. My cervix is also really high, almost couldn't reach it, and I read that the cervix can rise up as early as 12dpo in pregnancy. My cm was also really creamy again. 

Not holding my breath but not having another pity party either ;) lol

I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, I feel like I have giant BBs right now. hahahaha. They are pretty sore and heavy. so far, my queasiness is getting a little more intense. Felt a very distinct cramp on my lower left ab, which happened a few times but usually more on the right one. I also feel pretty bloated, which is usually before AF shows up. So hopefully it's something good :D. 

Really good to hear that your temp has stabilized a little!! So maybe the drastic change in your temp because you are not sleeping well and doesn't have anything to do with your progesterone. :D Yaayy. 

Confuzion, hang in there! When are you thinking of testing? 

:dust: for all of us! Yaayy


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi girls, I'm on my lunch break at work, so I kind of have to read and run before I have recess duty lol, but I wanted to say thanks for the encouraging words. 

I LOVE following everyone's story, and you ladies give me hope, and what feels like a safe haven where everyone understands exactly what I'm feeling.

FXd for those of you testing today--it is fun, even if (like me) you know you are being unrealistic lol. I hope you all have a great day, and I hope we all have good news to share very soon!! : ) your symptoms make me feel hopeful about mine! : )


----------



## confuzion

I am going to TRY and wait until the 19th to test. By then I'll have a pretty good idea since if I haven't had a temp dip, spotted/started AF I'll be fairly sure the test won't disappoint me. I'll be 14 DPO. But from my previous history, I can say I'll probably end up testing at least a day or two before then lol. When I get close to the end I get too antsy and usually can't restrain myself lol. And I have like 9 boxes of early result answer tests in my bathroom drawer. They will be calling my name :wacko:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ohhhh...9 boxes!! That will be really hard to say no to. :D 
Good luck and FX'd Confuzion!


----------



## darkriver

I temp orally as I feel uncomfortable doing vaginal. I temped at half 11 before I had a drink. Its hard for me to do it 3hourly as my little girl wakes up every two hours.


----------



## mwel8819

Good afternoon ladies...I have a question. What is a normal temperature...what is ya'lls usually? I'm just curious because I would think 97 is low but that is what mine has been the last three days. 97.33, 97.58, 97.33. All taken orally at 5 :20 am.


----------



## KElwanger

mwel8819 said:


> Good afternoon ladies...I have a question. What is a normal temperature...what is ya'lls usually? I'm just curious because I would think 97 is low but that is what mine has been the last three days. 97.33, 97.58, 97.33. All taken orally at 5 :20 am.

Are those temps pre O or post O?


----------



## KElwanger

Oh I just saw your ticker so I'm guessing post O. Those are on the low side but not terribly low. Mine are normally in the mid 97s post O and I temp at 5am. If I temp later like 7 or 8am then they are higher. My pre O temps are in the 96s which seems low to me but I've always had a lower body temperature. I wouldn't worey about it! I'd say low conpared to some ladies but definitely not abnormally low.


----------



## MLsmomma

Took a frer, 11dpo, bfn. As I suspected! I just couldn't help myself! And that was my only frer!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Hi everyone... I have been following the thread and wow lots has been happening. Congrats to all the bfps and hopefully the squinters get super dark soon. Im sorry for all that have got af, fingers crossed for next cycle. I am loving the support shown for everyone on here. 
As for me I am currently 8dpo and really hopeful this cycle. I have been having symptoms that are out of the ordinary but I don't know if that is just me symptom spotting or not lol. I have had:
sore breasts since 4dpo
been tired since 4dpo
dizziness 5dpo
Slight cramping and twinges in the left very lower abdomen 6dpo
quesy feeling tummy 6dpo
af like cramps since this morning.
And a mild headache today. 
All these are ongoing so I'm not to sure what it all means. I have an appointment with the ob tomorrowso I tthink I will test in the am. I admit I have tested yesterday but nothing, I was expecting that as it is so early.


----------



## mwel8819

KElwanger said:


> Oh I just saw your ticker so I'm guessing post O. Those are on the low side but not terribly low. Mine are normally in the mid 97s post O and I temp at 5am. If I temp later like 7 or 8am then they are higher. My pre O temps are in the 96s which seems low to me but I've always had a lower body temperature. I wouldn't worey about it! I'd say low conpared to some ladies but definitely not abnormally low.


Thanks! I just don't want it to mean anything bad...seems like everything does these days.


----------



## mwel8819

rtebbe89 said:


> Hi everyone... I have been following the thread and wow lots has been happening. Congrats to all the bfps and hopefully the squinters get super dark soon. Im sorry for all that have got af, fingers crossed for next cycle. I am loving the support shown for everyone on here.
> As for me I am currently 8dpo and really hopeful this cycle. I have been having symptoms that are out of the ordinary but I don't know if that is just me symptom spotting or not lol. I have had:
> sore breasts since 4dpo
> been tired since 4dpo
> dizziness 5dpo
> Slight cramping and twinges in the left very lower abdomen 6dpo
> quesy feeling tummy 6dpo
> af like cramps since this morning.
> And a mild headache today.
> All these are ongoing so I'm not to sure what it all means. I have an appointment with the ob tomorrowso I tthink I will test in the am. I admit I have tested yesterday but nothing, I was expecting that as it is so early.


Good luck! I'm right there with you at 8dpo! I'm trying not to notice anything different. haha! I'm being skeptical this month. Maybe it will keep me from getting my heart broken. :(


----------



## confuzion

Actually temperatures that range from 96 range pre-O and 97 range post-O can be indicative of hypothyroidism.

I think you should get your thyroid levels checked with your GP mwel.


----------



## KElwanger

confuzion said:


> Actually temperatures that range from 96 range pre-O and 97 range post-O can be indicative of hypothyroidism.
> 
> I think you should get your thyroid levels checked with your GP mwel.

Yes, they definitely can! But they can also just as easily not mean that. That's where my temps always are and I don't have hypothyroidism. I am borderline (not a concern yet and hopefully never will be) though so that could explain my low temps. Without any other symptoms though, I wouldn't think you have an issue. But it's worth a check if you're worried!


----------



## mwel8819

Yep...that's the word I was worried about hearing. Does it make it difficult to conceive?


----------



## KElwanger

I think it can but it can easily be corrected with medicine and/or changes to your eating/exercise habits. I'm "borderline" but I've gotten pregnant 3 times. I have had two losses but so far my ob hasn't attributed those to my thyroid levels.

Do you have other hypothyroid symptoms though?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think one of my gfs has a thyroid issue, and I am not sure which one. She was given the option of surgery or medication that she has to take for her whole life. I think she opted not to do any of those. She is currently 5 months pregnant after 2.5 years trying. I don't know the specific as it depressed her to talk about it so I didn't want to butt in and just leave her alone until she wanted to talk further about it. 

So, just in case, there is always hope! Don't give up!

MLS: yaaay...you broke the mold! hahaha. Now, let's wait together. 

I am not really sure how to describe this. But, anyone else feel like their BBs are on fire and nipples are itching like there is no tomorrow? I'd like to scratch them but I am at work!!! Not that anyone can see what I am doing but...wth? OH and they feel so...dense! hmmm...now I am wondering if AF is coming in a couple of days or so. Really getting tired of waiting :D.


----------



## KElwanger

I was just reading about hypothyroidism and it sounds like the way that it affects fertility is by making your cycle irregular and/or making it so you don't ovulate. Do you know if you ovulate mwel?


----------



## KElwanger

Okay so I finally called my dr's office back about my test results that were so vague a couple months ago. So they said that they are borderline HYPOthyroidism, which is what I assumed, and then when I asked what my number was they said 6.91 and the normal for me should be 4.5. So it's for than 2 points higher. I don't know much about this stuff but that does not sound borderline to me...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hmmm...I'd think borderline would be 4.0. But if the doctor said it's nothing to be concern about...welll...how bout re-testing since it's been a couple of months now?


----------



## MLsmomma

KElwanger said:


> Okay so I finally called my dr's office back about my test results that were so vague a couple months ago. So they said that they are borderline HYPOthyroidism, which is what I assumed, and then when I asked what my number was they said 6.91 and the normal for me should be 4.5. So it's for than 2 points higher. I don't know much about this stuff but that does not sound borderline to me...

It could mean borderline. The ranges can actually be really small. I don't know specifically but for example it could be 2-7 and 4.5 is the average in the middle. It is very possible!


----------



## KElwanger

Yes that's exactly what I thought. I thought it would just be like right under the normal level. Not more than 2 whole points over. The nurse I going to talk to my ob and call me back in a couple hours about retesting. I told her about my low temps and my constant fatigue. I've had constant fatigue for years so I'm actually excited thinking it might get corrected soon!

Your boob issue sounds promising hahaha. I'm sure no one would find it odd if you start scratching your boobs at work lol.


----------



## rtebbe89

The hypothyroidism is an interesting thought. I really wish I had temped this cycle


----------



## mwel8819

I don't know for sure that I ovulate. I know that I get the EWCM and feel like my ovaries are hurting around that time but that it is it. I will know next month if my temps do what they are supposed to. My cycles used to be out of whack (about 20 lbs ago) but now they are pretty consistent unless I am stressed about being pregnant then they go for a few days later.

Can you just go and ask for that test or is that something where they will tell me if I try for a year with fail?

Symptoms I have from it would be the constipation, cold hands and feet, and weight gain (I can lose but it is hard), oh and I can sleep the day away like it's nothing. I have great strong nails and hair and never have heavy periods.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome, rtebbe!! I'm right there with you at 8-9dpo. Good luck!!!! I hope this is your cycle! 

I think taking the test this morning made me even more impatient! Now all I want to do is pee on another one...I seriously think I have a problem...


----------



## rtebbe89

SBM- thank you, I know what you mean. I'm a poas monster lol. I know you are supposed to use fmu but I think I am going to test tonight when I get home from work... buy tests in bulk is probably a bad idea as I want to use them all lol


----------



## KElwanger

Well, I'm starting hypothyroid meds tonight and then we'll retest in 6 weeks!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, wait. Why did your doctor decide to start you on the meds now and not two months ago?

And I did it! Scratched made me feel better! Hahaha


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rtebbe89 said:


> SBM- thank you, I know what you mean. I'm a poas monster lol. I know you are supposed to use fmu but I think I am going to test tonight when I get home from work... buy tests in bulk is probably a bad idea as I want to use them all lol

Oh, bulk is always a horrid idea for me lol. I just always think, "one more test won't hurt ...I have so many!" Its just so frustrating to wait!!!


----------



## kittenbaby

hi everyone - just tested yesterday morning at 12 dpo....BFN :(
i gues here we go again!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soblessedmomma, I'm tempted to test again....maybe after a nap :)


----------



## KElwanger

Everyone TEST!!! hahaha

Okay so my tsh level is high, the 6.91 number. So since that number was high, they ran another test on my blood and that number was normal. So I guess this indicates that my thyroid is working fine but my brain is having to work really hard to keep my tsh hormone level normal. So the meds should lower the hormone level and make me feel better. And hopefully increase my body temp! That's what I'm really hoping for anyway!

I think the change was that I ttold them about my low bbt and my constant fatigue today so my doctor said we could try the meds to correct that. She still doesn't think it caused my miscarriages. And I don't know if it is affecting my fertility. But if so, this should help!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kitten--you aren't out till AF shows! Don't give up yet!

Ilovetomatoes--you are too funny!! I am so tempted to test again tonight. So silly lol. I know I will again in the morning, though!

Kelwanger--I hope the meds help!! How are you feeling today? Have you retested? 

How is everyone else? Some of these symptoms sound so promising!!


----------



## KElwanger

SBM- I hope so too! I tested this morning, bfn, with dollar tree test. But haven't since then. I'm sure I'm out since no bfp yet but I still don't feel like af is coming in 2-3 days. I don't really have any of my normal symptoms. Who knows what is going on. I'm feeling relaxed about it though!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm glad you're not stressing about it! : ) and you aren't out yet--who knows??


----------



## Bethi22

I'll be testing on the 17th at 11dpo... baby dust for everyone!


----------



## KElwanger

You're right, SBM! Maybe I'll just be one of those women who get a late bfp. I hope so!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I did read that on average women tested positive after they missed their period. So maybe that will be the case for most of us. I think I should be able to tell by tomorrow morning if AF is coming. Waiting to see if my temp will go up or down tomorrow. 

I'm glad to have you ladies to talk to. It's hard to talk with people who are not in TWW.

:dust:


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- that's probably true. It just feels like, at least on here, women get so many early bfps that it makes me worried when I don't have one by 10dpo. I don't know how early I was with my son, I was16dpo with my first mc (didnt test earlier), and 12dpo with my second mc (didnt test earlier). So I dont know how early I may have gotten bfps before.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yes. I agree. We'll find out in 3 more days! Almost the end.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I agree, kelwanger--you see so many stories, "I got a BFP at 8dpo!" And I think it gets our hopes ridiculously high about early testing. We'd all be a lot less stressed if we would just be patient lol.


----------



## KElwanger

SBM- what is this "patience" you speak of?! Hahaha


----------



## Lauren021406

Can I join in I am testing on January 17th! Im currently 4dpo!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KElwanger said:


> SBM- what is this "patience" you speak of?! Hahaha

Lol I obviously don't know!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lauren021406 said:


> Can I join in I am testing on January 17th! Im currently 4dpo!

Welcome, Lauren! Good luck! : )


----------



## rtebbe89

I caved and took a test... BFN... I wasnt expecting more tho as I am only 8dpo and its the evening


----------



## SoBlessedMama

No worries rtebbe : ) I'm in exactly the same boat. Its still super early!


----------



## rtebbe89

Would beta be picked up this early?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm a newbie to TTC and already a POAS addict... About 11dpo today (I didn't use OPKs as it was before official TTC start date) and I caved and took a test, BFN of course :( Hard not to get down but now I just want AF to arrive so we can get started with a full, proper cycle! We've waited so long I want this so badly! Feeling a bit stink.

Lol it looks by my signature that we have only been trying three days and here I am all emotional! We were NTNP and officially started TTC three days ago :)


----------



## darkriver

I am cramping on both sides today. I am feel dispondent. My temp is 36.5 again.


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I be put down for the 17th please x


----------



## darkriver

Looks like AF has arrived. :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver sorry to hear the witch got you. :hugs:

To all the new POAS Addict, welcome!! I am gathering the POASA and together we will conquer this crazy TWW and hopefully we will stop POAS-ing for the next 9 months. Muahahaha. 

Sorry, a bit animated this morning. It's super early on my side, I am at work and still drinking my decaf coffee (sigh). Plus, last night I dream that I helped Gandalf (from LOTR) to kill monsters. How awesome is that? ahahhaha 

Latest news from me, my temp went back up to my regular 98.4. Took a wondfo this morning, unfortunately, didn't hold my pee long enough (midnight potty trip ruin it). But, I think I see another squinter. I'll try to POAS later today if I can hold it for a few hours. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## rtebbe89

Im sorry dark river. Hugs and fingers crossed next cycle is your lucky one


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry to hear darkriver that af got you. Hugs!

dpo10 for me today and my bbs are soooore! They were sore the last few cycles so I'm not getting my hopes up. Funny, before ttc I never noticed sore bbs before. When I was pregnant last time I hugged my husband and I was like- ouch! That's why I get my hopes up with sore bbs but now I realize they happen all the time before af. Sigh. 
No testing for me. I usually start spotting dpo12 so it's more of a frantic toilet paper check. Like studying it for any traces of af. Ah the things we do.


----------



## MLsmomma

So sorry darkriver!


----------



## mwel8819

I'm so sorry darkriver! :cry:


----------



## mwel8819

Is it weird that I don't have a GP? I did when I was little but not now. I hardly ever get sick and I'm only 25. I noticed someone told me to go to my GP about my low temps but I don't have one...


----------



## KElwanger

Mwel- not weird, no. That's great if you don't get sick often! My doc is a family doctor so I've been going to him since I was 7 and now we take our son and he will be my husband's doc to (if he ever needs him). If you can't find a doc or just don't want to, you may be able to get your ob/obgyn, whoever they are, to check it out for you. That's who ran my blood test and has now put me on meds for the hypothyroidism. I got tested because I had two mcs so I'm not sure if just any gyn will do it but based on your symptoms I would imagine, since you're ttc and it can affect it. But just so you know, your hormone level has to be waaaay off for it to cause miscarriage and I think cause infertility. My levels are off enough to give me symptoms like the low bbt, but not enough to keep me from ovulating or anything. So it may be okay for you to, if you even have it. 

ILT- I hope your squinter gets darker! Test later!!! Must analyze more pee sticks hahaha. Everything sounds good, esp your temp and your dream lol. 

Darkriver- I'm so sorry :( that's so disappointing. Hopefully next month!

As for me, I'm out. My temp dropped below my coverline. Af should be here in two days. And I'm okay with that. I think these new meds are getting me excited that I may actually get to feel 22 again instead of 62. I'm hoping this is my answer and if for some reason hypothyroidism is affecting my ability to get pregnant (pretty sure it isn't) this should help. I think we'll do SMEP next month so we aren't bding every day for 6 days in a row but will also give us a high chance of catching the egg. 

Anyways, I hope bfps are on there way for all of asap!


----------



## darkriver

I stopped bleeding and there is a load of brown blood. I feel like banging my head off the wall.


----------



## mwel8819

KElwanger said:


> Mwel- not weird, no. That's great if you don't get sick often! My doc is a family doctor so I've been going to him since I was 7 and now we take our son and he will be my husband's doc to (if he ever needs him). If you can't find a doc or just don't want to, you may be able to get your ob/obgyn, whoever they are, to check it out for you. That's who ran my blood test and has now put me on meds for the hypothyroidism. I got tested because I had two mcs so I'm not sure if just any gyn will do it but based on your symptoms I would imagine, since you're ttc and it can affect it. But just so you know, your hormone level has to be waaaay off for it to cause miscarriage and I think cause infertility. My levels are off enough to give me symptoms like the low bbt, but not enough to keep me from ovulating or anything. So it may be okay for you to, if you even have it.
> 
> ILT- I hope your squinter gets darker! Test later!!! Must analyze more pee sticks hahaha. Everything sounds good, esp your temp and your dream lol.
> 
> Darkriver- I'm so sorry :( that's so disappointing. Hopefully next month!
> 
> As for me, I'm out. My temp dropped below my coverline. Af should be here in two days. And I'm okay with that. I think these new meds are getting me excited that I may actually get to feel 22 again instead of 62. I'm hoping this is my answer and if for some reason hypothyroidism is affecting my ability to get pregnant (pretty sure it isn't) this should help. I think we'll do SMEP next month so we aren't bding every day for 6 days in a row but will also give us a high chance of catching the egg.
> 
> Anyways, I hope bfps are on there way for all of asap!

I just want to let you know that you are awesome and one of the most responsive women on here! I do have an OB/GYN. I am going to try for a couple more months (This is the first month that I've used OPK's and actually tried every other day) and then I will re-evaluate whether or not I think I have hypothyroidism. Also I am going to continue charting and see what my temps are next month. I'm 9dpo today. I have a LOT of gas today...it's really annoying. Haha! That and a headache are my only symptoms but I'm still fighting this runny nose crud. :(

I'm so glad you have answers and hopefully it was keeping you from getting your sticky baby and soon you will have one!!! You aren't out until the witch shows! SMEP is what we are doing and so hopefully we will both have our BFP's soon!

:dust:


----------



## mwel8819

darkriver said:


> I stopped bleeding and there is a load of brown blood. I feel like banging my head off the wall.

Aww I'm sorry! I wish I knew what to tell you. Was it full on AF?


----------



## confuzion

Mwel - everything kelwanger said. Also totally not weird I actually don't have a GP either. I also had my thyroid tested by my midwife. Only because I had two miscarriages though and not because of any symptoms. It wasn't my issue. 

Hope you're pregnant before you need any tests. Good luck!


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> Mwel - everything kelwanger said. Also totally not weird I actually don't have a GP either. I also had my thyroid tested by my midwife. Only because I had two miscarriages though and not because of any symptoms. It wasn't my issue.
> 
> Hope you're pregnant before you need any tests. Good luck!

Thank you! :) I am ALWAYS cold so it would make sense but I took a quiz about it last night and only got a 25% out of 41 questions...I only said yes to a few.


----------



## darkriver

It was literally spotting and brown blood. I put a bad on and it has stopped


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darkriver, hmm..that's interesting. Maybe should wait for a couple more days and then test if AF doesn't continue?

Kelwanger, girly. I am not sure if you should believe your temp since it's all over :p. Maybe today is a fluke? I can't open FF from work laptop. Boo! Did you get a good night sleep last night? Not out yet until AF shows up :D. I am still rooting for you. Your symptoms sound really good so far. 

Mwel, good luck! I was reading about SMEP and thinking that I would give that a try if this month we are not successful. It's always good to have a GP and OB. But that's really up to you.


----------



## mwel8819

darkriver said:


> It was literally spotting and brown blood. I put a bad on and it has stopped


I would say if it doesn't come in full in the next day I would test again. Were you late?


----------



## wbee

I'll be testing January 18th!

This is my second month on clomid, and the first month my chart has looked like this--flat/stable temps, usually they're all over the place. We only have a few months left to try before we are pursuing IUI, so REALLY hoping that we will get a BFP! My birthday is today, so I'm hoping that will add a bit of luck :) .

Today I am 2 DPO.


----------



## darkriver

mwel8819 said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> It was literally spotting and brown blood. I put a bad on and it has stopped
> 
> 
> I would say if it doesn't come in full in the next day I would test again. Were you late?Click to expand...

I was due on yesterday.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Darkriver--I'm sorry : ( maybe since it was just spotting, you aren't out yet? Would it have been way too late for implantation bleeding? 

Mwel--I don't have a GP either. : ) I have my regular obgyn, but if I get sick, I just go to the walk in clinic. I don't think its weird at all for you to not have one. : )

Kelwanger--you still aren't out, but I understand you might be preparing yourself either way. Hope you still get good news, and I hope you notice a difference with the meds right away!! 

Ilovetomatoes--I can't wait to see your super dark BFP in a day or two! : )

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!! 

I'm 9ish DPO now. I didn't test this morning, because I was really rushed before work. Symptom wise, I have some cramping off and on, but nothing notable. I'm starving all day long, but that could also be just simply being back at work and on a schedule lol. I don't know--I know I'm not out yet, I just feel very nervous about this cycle. I don't want to be disappointed after the miscarriage last month. I wish I had more definitive symptoms that made me feel one way or another. Oh, well. Soon enough, I guess!!!

I hope you ladies have all had a great day! : )


----------



## mwel8819

SoBlessedMama said:


> Darkriver--I'm sorry : ( maybe since it was just spotting, you aren't out yet? Would it have been way too late for implantation bleeding?
> 
> Mwel--I don't have a GP either. : ) I have my regular obgyn, but if I get sick, I just go to the walk in clinic. I don't think its weird at all for you to not have one. : )
> 
> Kelwanger--you still aren't out, but I understand you might be preparing yourself either way. Hope you still get good news, and I hope you notice a difference with the meds right away!!
> 
> Ilovetomatoes--I can't wait to see your super dark BFP in a day or two! : )
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm 9ish DPO now. I didn't test this morning, because I was really rushed before work. Symptom wise, I have some cramping off and on, but nothing notable. I'm starving all day long, but that could also be just simply being back at work and on a schedule lol. I don't know--I know I'm not out yet, I just feel very nervous about this cycle. I don't want to be disappointed after the miscarriage last month. I wish I had more definitive symptoms that made me feel one way or another. Oh, well. Soon enough, I guess!!!
> 
> I hope you ladies have all had a great day! : )

9DPO here too...I'm having terrible gas. Haha! I'm not symptom spotting though. ;) 

I'm so sorry about your mc last month. I cannot imagine how hard that is. I hear that you are most fertile the month after a mc so maybe just maybe you will have your rainbow baby this month! :)


----------



## jmandrews

wbee said:


> I'll be testing January 18th!
> 
> This is my second month on clomid, and the first month my chart has looked like this--flat/stable temps, usually they're all over the place. We only have a few months left to try before we are pursuing IUI, so REALLY hoping that we will get a BFP! My birthday is today, so I'm hoping that will add a bit of luck :) .
> 
> Today I am 2 DPO.

Aw best of luck! I got my BFP with my DD on my 2nd round of clomid :) 
Since having DD my cycles have become regular so no clomid of me so far. FX'd it works for you too!


----------



## jmandrews

Last night I got my BFP OPK! Yay happy BDing everyone! Sorry to those who AF has caught and sorry to those she is playing tricks on. Hope we get more BFPs soon! Not sure when I'll actually O so don't know when to start my Dpo. I am using digital OPKs and got a flashing smiley yesterday morning and I had a feeling I should test again last night and got a solid smiley. Anyone else use these type of tests? I know I should O in the next 24 to 36 hours but not sure when to start counting the Dpo.


----------



## mwel8819

jmandrews said:


> Last night I got my BFP OPK! Yay happy BDing everyone! Sorry to those who AF has caught and sorry to those she is playing tricks on. Hope we get more BFPs soon! Not sure when I'll actually O so don't know when to start my Dpo. I am using digital OPKs and got a flashing smiley yesterday morning and I had a feeling I should test again last night and got a solid smiley. Anyone else use these type of tests? I know I should O in the next 24 to 36 hours but not sure when to start counting the Dpo.

I use them! :) I love knowing for sure but I never got a flashing smiley just two days of no smiley and then a solid. My ovaries were hurting and was having EWCM about that time so I figure it was right. This was my first cycle using them.
I use my apps to tell me about dpo...like fertility friend, ovia, ovufriend, and Ovuview...yes I use all 4. Haha! I like to know for certain.


----------



## darkriver

Af has got me. Until next month then. I am not used to 33 day cycles.


----------



## Sharly

Aloha ladies :)

I'm currently 9 DPO (o'd on 30 Dec) and this is my first cycle TTC since my MC back in November. I've taken a test this morning on a FRER for kicks and giggles but I didn't quite know what to make of it. Soooooo instead of driving myself insane, I'm just gonna wait again to test until the 11th which would put me at 12DPO with my AF starting the 12th. The Hubby and I BD'd on 25, 26, 28 & 29 December. 

BABY DUST TO ALL <3


----------



## Bing28

AF got me too :( 

Xx


----------



## zinnia86

I was hoping for a positive on Christmas! On to the next cycle, can you put me down for jan 23?


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry to all those AF got :( FX for next cycle 

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So I caved and tested again tonight, and its still a BFN. But, (TMI warning lol) when I wiped, there was the teeniest bit of brown spotting. Like really teeny, but with lots of sticky-ish CM. Any thoughts? Sorry if it was too gross to contemplate lol. I'm grasping at straws looking up info on implantation bleeding. (I'm 9dpo, and AF is due in 6 
days.)


----------



## twinkie2

SBM, I think you've still got time, so it could be IB. Never experienced personally, but from what I've read it can either be a spot or a few of pinkish or brown. Fingers crossed for you hun!

ASM, been pretty crampy on DPO 6 & 7, nothing more since then. 9DPO now, not really feeling it. Super bloated feeling yesterday and today just like I usually do before AF comes, so pretty sure I'm out, it just feels so average to me. I know not out til the witch shows, but starting to tell myself this probably isn't my cycle so it doesn't hurt so much later. I can say my "symptoms" are keeping me strong in not testing yet since I feel so out.

Tomorrow I'm off with my twin sister to do a Valentines boudior for each of our hubbies. Decided to do it before having a baby as I have no idea what my body will look like after our first LO comes along. Super excited for the shoot and trying to concentrate on that and not the TWW right now cause it's making me crazy. :wacko:DH doesn't know I'm doing this for him, can't wait to see his reaction!:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well, sorry I've been fairly absent the past few days, just struggling, but I have you all in my thoughts and prayers. ILT-can't wait to see that dark BFP!

Kelwanger-glad you got some answers and it sounds like you have a really great attitude. So happy for you and I hope this helps things for you!

I don't remember who made the comment about GP (sorry so many posts) but I haven't had a GP since I was 16 when my family dr retired. Still haven't found the one that I feel I connect with and have just gone with whoever was available quickly as I only go when absolutely necessary. I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks twinkie : ) FXd still for you, too!

Have fun on the shoot! Any hubby would love that lol. : )


----------



## rtebbe89

So I had an appointment with my ob today and it was horrible. I left there feeling hopeless. Apparently the blood work I had done last cycle was done to late in the cycle so it was pointless and so I had to do more blood work today and I am to phone back on Monday to see if they got the results they needed. If yes I get to start Clomid next cycle on day 5 if not I have to wait and do more blood work and then hopefully start the Clomid in the February cycle. I fully admit I yelled at the doctor out of frustration, when he started to mention tests to see if my tubes are blocked. I was like hello I already got pregnant once so clearly they aren't and he was all oh ya I forgot you had a miscarriage. 
I am feeling so discouraged and frustrated I am ready to just stop trying for good. I figured it out today and the time is just staggering to me. Not actively trying but definitely not preventing from 18-20 and actively trying from 20 to now so 6.5 years with only 1 pregnancy that ended in miscarriage. It just seems so pointless now, I am at my wits end, I want to just say screw it and give up. Unfortunately I don't know how to turn the hurt off. I am sorry for being a downer.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry dark river and bing :hugs:

soblessedmama - I had IB like that at 8 DPO with my last pregnancy! Good luck.


----------



## twinkie2

rtebbe89 said:


> So I had an appointment with my ob today and it was horrible. I left there feeling hopeless. Apparently the blood work I had done last cycle was done to late in the cycle so it was pointless and so I had to do more blood work today and I am to phone back on Monday to see if they got the results they needed. If yes I get to start Clomid next cycle on day 5 if not I have to wait and do more blood work and then hopefully start the Clomid in the February cycle. I fully admit I yelled at the doctor out of frustration, when he started to mention tests to see if my tubes are blocked. I was like hello I already got pregnant once so clearly they aren't and he was all oh ya I forgot you had a miscarriage.
> I am feeling so discouraged and frustrated I am ready to just stop trying for good. I figured it out today and the time is just staggering to me. Not actively trying but definitely not preventing from 18-20 and actively trying from 20 to now so 6.5 years with only 1 pregnancy that ended in miscarriage. It just seems so pointless now, I am at my wits end, I want to just say screw it and give up. Unfortunately I don't know how to turn the hurt off. I am sorry for being a downer.

:hugs: I'm so sorry you had a bad appointment. I can't even imagine going through what you're going through, but the idea of not being able to get pregnant scares me so I can understand that a bit. I hope things work out for you and the blood work is the right timing so you can try clomid. more :hugs: for you rtebbe


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So sorry rtebbe!! That's terrible of your doctor to not be more on top of what's going on with you. I'm sure there is hope--dont give up! Big hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

mwel8819 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Last night I got my BFP OPK! Yay happy BDing everyone! Sorry to those who AF has caught and sorry to those she is playing tricks on. Hope we get more BFPs soon! Not sure when I'll actually O so don't know when to start my Dpo. I am using digital OPKs and got a flashing smiley yesterday morning and I had a feeling I should test again last night and got a solid smiley. Anyone else use these type of tests? I know I should O in the next 24 to 36 hours but not sure when to start counting the Dpo.
> 
> I use them! :) I love knowing for sure but I never got a flashing smiley just two days of no smiley and then a solid. My ovaries were hurting and was having EWCM about that time so I figure it was right. This was my first cycle using them.
> I use my apps to tell me about dpo...like fertility friend, ovia, ovufriend, and Ovuview...yes I use all 4. Haha! I like to know for certain.Click to expand...

There is a digital OPK that doesn't do the flashing smiley. Is that the one u are using? Yay sounds like u have ur O day tracked down perfectly :happydance: FX'd!!! I've been having horrible gas pains today so I can't tell if I'm having O pains yet. I have had O pain before. I just use my monthly cycles app on my phone but that doesn't really tell u much. Lol


----------



## rtebbe89

Thanks everyone. I just talked to my donor and next cycle we are just going to go away when I ovulate and hopefully the change of scenery will get something going. Its great having your donor being a friend


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

jmandrews, I used the CB digital and it gave me 1 day of solid smiley face. Unfortunately, FF told me that O'd the day before I got a smiley face based on my BBT, CP, and CM. Unfortunately, OPK can't tell you if you O'd. Only your BBT can tell you that ovulated. Have fun BD'ing. FX'd. 

Rtebbe, ugh. Bad OB! Don't give up RT. I am not sure how easy it is to find a new OB for you but if that option is available, I'd do that. Sometimes, it's a good thing to get a new perspective from a new doctor. And no, you are not a downer! :hugs:

SBM, that sounds like IB. If you do google on IB and select the image tab. It'll give you an idea of what IB might look like. FX'd. Awesome symptom!! Oh man. I am excited for you!!! 

Kelwanger, how are you? You are 14/13 DPO today, right? 

Bing, sorry AF got you. :hugs:

Twinkie, oh la la. boudoir pic!! So jealous :p. 

14 DPO today!!! Pheww...it feels like a whole month already. Final days. I am twiddling my thumb waiting for AF to show up. I am going to stop testing until...mm..this weekend! :D.

To all the new ladies...welcome and :dust:


----------



## MLsmomma

Well ahh symptoms I thought I had ask seem gone. :-( 
I just don't feel pregnant and have a feeling I'm out. But I know I'm not out till Af gets here.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes--thanks : ) I'm afraid to get excited about it, because I keep getting negative tests. Even though I know (logically!) that if it was IB, I won't get a positive test for another day or two.

School was cancelled today because we are iced in, so now I have all day to sit and think about it instead of having a roomful of 5th graders to distract me lol. 

Also, when I woke up this morning and went to get dressed, I had to lay back down because such a strong wave of nausea hit me. And then my husband was cooking scrambled eggs for our little one, and the smell made me gag.

Wow, in really doing a fabulous job NOT symptom spotting this month lol. I knew what a ridiculous promise that was when I made it to myself three weeks ago.

How is everyone else doing? Any more BFPs to be excited about???


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MLsmomma said:


> Well ahh symptoms I thought I had ask seem gone. :-(
> I just don't feel pregnant and have a feeling I'm out. But I know I'm not out till Af gets here.

Sorry MLsmomma--but you're right; you aren't out yet! FXd for you!!!


----------



## KElwanger

Hey everyone! Sorry to those who got af :( we seriously need more bfps in this thread!

ILT- I'm 13dpo today but I'm also suspecting it's going to be cd1 likelast cycle. I normally have a 13 day lp but last cycle it was only 12 and the af cramps are coming on strong this morning so I'm guessing iit's going to be 12 days again. I'm just hoping my lp doesn't keep shortening. But I bet my meds will help that not to happen if it was going to. Again I'm feeling good about everything! I've KNOWN FOR SURE I was out for the last couple days. I know we say you're not out until af shows but I think we all know our bodies and I just knew I wasn't pregnant. But I'm hopeful that probably not this coming cycle but the next we'll have a better chamce because of my meds. We'll try this month too but if my thyroid levels are creating the problem, they may not be low enough in two weeks to get pregnant. We'll see!

I think for thosw of us who get af, we should keep this thread going or start a new one for February! It's been so helpful to have all you ladies to talk to!

I don't know if I'm missing any important things but I hope you're all doing well and that af stays away :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kelwanger--I'm sorry about this cycle, but you have a great attitude, and I'm sure it will happen soon!

I agree about continuing the thread--I'm loving the support and responses! (Plus its just really exciting following everyone's stories!)


----------



## KElwanger

So af just arrived and I literally checked my cervix an hour or less before and it was really high and really closed. I wasn't reading into whatsoever regarding pregnancy, but I just figured af would arrive tomorrow since it was so high and closed. I guess it can change in a matter of minutes! I think I'm definitely going to stop obsessing over cp except to help with O. Haha. Just thought I'd share :)

SBM- thank you! I am hopeful!


----------



## confuzion

Kelwanger - same happened with my cervix last "cycle" (it was all messed up) but I wasn't trying to conceive. Literally came down right before flow. It's totally unreliable for pregnancy detection lol. Sorry about AF but you're probably better off getting your thyroid sorted with Meds. Increase your chance of a successful pregnancy. So it's good you're staying positive :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, I have realized my cervix is mean and has a mind of it's own. LOL. It was just like you all are describing this month, high, soft, and closed...but then spotted within a couple hours and full flow by afternoon. Argh. :( 

How are you all doing?

Sorry about AF Kelwanger :( Come join us in the February thread!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sorry, wishing : ( hope February is your lucky month!!

I'm not sure what's going on with me. I am 10dpo, and AF is due in 5 days. I got a BFN this morning, but I have been incredibly nauseous and tired all day. I have managed to eat a piece of wheat toast, and half a cup of tomato soup. I was super sick when I was pregnant with my son, but that didn't start until about 7 weeks. That's why I'm thinking maybe this is just a stomach bug. 

Any thoughts on sickness before getting a BFP? I have also been crampy for the past several days.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright, so what do you ladies think about this?
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-09 16.25.37.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 18









2014-01-09 16.26.32.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, sorry that AF got you! FX'd for the love baby in February!

Sbm, I don't really feel nauseous. So, not sure if that can be a stomach bug or early symptoms. I just feel slight queasiness 24/7. It sounds good though :). So if we considered your IB was yesterday, then BFP should be coming in the next 2-4 days. Eeekk...super excited. 

This thread moves so fast. I'm having a hard time keeping up. Lol.

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ILT--I think I see the line in both pics, but for some reason my crazy phone won't let me enlarge them to look closer!!! How do they look in person? All day quesiness definitely sounds like a good sign!! : )


----------



## confuzion

ILT - I see lines but can't gauge if they have any color or not. Hope it's the start of a BFP!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies! I couldn't tell if there is color. It showed up within 3 minutes. I hope my super squinter is turning into a squinter. Less squinting this time hahaha :)


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- I definitely see something! But it's hard to tell with the dye run and everything. It's a good sign that something is showing up! Are these your wondfos for late testing? This is so exciting!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yes. It's the pink wondfo so I didn't expect to see anything today. But this time I could see it clearer in 3 minutes without having to take pic of it first. I didn't use FMU to take the test. It was only 3.5 hrs hold.

Trying to keep my excitement down. Tomorrow is supposed to be my CD 1 if AF show.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ILT--I didn't even think about that not being FMU for you. I think that's definitely a great sign! So excited to hear your update tomorrow!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Kelwanger-sorry AF got you but I'm happy you have a good attitude. Good luck next cycle.

ILT-excited to see your FMU test tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies! I am waiting to take FRER until sunday. I didn't have time to POAS this morning. Didn't expect to see anything much this afternoon. 

SBM, let's do FRER on sunday! 

Heck...let's do a POAS party on sunday and post our tests :) Anyone interested? I know that a lot of ladies are still in their early TWW. 0


----------



## confuzion

Wish I could! I would soo be interested. But Sunday I'd only be 7DPO which is just setting myself up for heartache!


----------



## confuzion

But excited to see your tests!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, you are halfway through. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## confuzion

I don't know to be honest. It could go either way for me I guess. Gut feeling is that this cycle is not the one but I don't really have any reason to think that lol.

No symptoms, which is expected at this point. Except for lots and lots of creamy CM, but that's usually normal (though not quite so much) for me in the tww and especially since I'm only 4DPO I'm trying not to read too much into it. My body is still recovering from my miscarriage I'm betting and wacky stuff is to be expected.

Still doing the bromelain, but per your suggestion, tomorrow at 5DPO will be my last day.


----------



## KElwanger

ILT- you're making us (and yourself) wait until sunday for another test?! Or just the frer? I'm dieing to see a full on, unquestionable bfp! If I can't have one, one of needs to!


----------



## twinkie2

I'll be 14 DPO on Sunday...I'm in!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> SBM, let's do FRER on sunday!
> 
> Heck...let's do a POAS party on sunday and post our tests :) Anyone interested? I know that a lot of ladies are still in their early TWW. 0

Ha!! If AF hasn't gotten me by then, I'm in! I've gotten nothing but stark white BFNs on internet cheapies, so I'm not SUPER hopeful. But you know I love to POAS! : ) maybe a FRER will tell me something good.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yayyy!! Testing buddy! Alright sunday morning, we'll post our tests! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sbm, you probably said it already but do you temp?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

No, I don't. I stress enough about this stuff already without adding temping lol. I'm way too obsessive!


----------



## jmandrews

Just wondering if any one knows if being sick can affect my odds of conceiving. I started coming down with a cold 4 days ago. Today's seems to be my worst day. I feel horrible. Super congested, bad cough, runny/itchy nose, and sore throat. My sinuses are killing me. I haven't slept in 3 days. I'm miserable. Horrible timing since it's been right when I'm ovulating. Also I hope taking meds won't hurt my chances. I had to take something because I haven't slept in days. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jm, I've read a few ladies got pregnant while nursing a cold, Btw, mucinex is great to help produce more CM and help w/ your sinus too.

I think as long as you are in the mood of BDing while sniffling, your chances of getting pregnant us still 100%. FX'd


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you so much! That helps a lot! The last time we BD was Wednesday morning. Today I haven't felt good enough for BDing we will see if tomorrow I feel better. FX'd we caught the eggy. My CM changed today to more of a white creamy texture. So I'm assuming O'd already. Plus I got my +OPK on Tuesday night. Only time will tell. :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Baby :dust: jm!


----------



## confuzion

Just got a painful pimple on my chin. I usually only get those right before some AFs and she's a ways away. I hope it means something. 

And I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot. I'm 5DPO and look at me :haha:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, think that's a good sign? :)

My temp just took a big dive. Still above the coverline butbam thinking maybe AF is on her way. She is supposed to arrive today. Oh well.


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> Just got a painful pimple on my chin. I usually only get those right before some AFs and she's a ways away. I hope it means something.
> 
> And I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot. I'm 5DPO and look at me :haha:

Ooo! Keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!! :) I'm so stalking you for the next week! <3


----------



## twinkie2

JM-I also think you still have good chances, plus I'm guessing taking some medicine to get some rest is probably better than exhaustion would be for your body. Hope you feel better soon.

Good luck confuzion!

SBM & ILT good luck on Sunday, FX'd still for all of us on here! 

And those that got AF, so sorry and I'll be thinking of you all as you're entering your next cycle.

ASM, ridiculously tired that last two days, I am pretty sure I feel asleep as soon as I laid down last night and even though I got plenty of sleep (I am still exhausted). Wondering if it might just be a cold coming on, I sure hope not!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I don't know, ladies...I think I'm feeling out. All of my symptoms from the past few days are gone. AF is due on Tuesday. I sure hope she doesn't show, but I'm afraid she might. : (

ILT--I hope she doesn't show for you!! I really think you'll get a darker test soon. 

JM--I hope you feel better soon!! I doubt the cold will affect your chances.

Twinkie--I think the exhaustion sounds like a good sign! FXd for you!

Anyone I'm missing--I'm sorry, I'm reading and running, but I hope you get your good news soon!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, thank you! That could be a really good sign though :)

SBM, you are not out yet! I had a couple of days where symptoms seemed to dissappeared but they came back again soon or got replaced w/ a different symptom. Plus, you still have a few days to go. 

I kinda know that my temp was going to drop this morning. I've been taking my temp before I go to bed at night after being sedentary for at least 30 minutes. So, last night temp was already lower than previous nights. Not so surprised w/ the temp drop. Maybe it'll go up tomorrow. 

FX'd for everyone. Hope to see a bunch of BFPs soon!


----------



## KElwanger

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Twinkie, thank you! That could be a really good sign though :)
> 
> SBM, you are not out yet! I had a couple of days where symptoms seemed to dissappeared but they came back again soon or got replaced w/ a different symptom. Plus, you still have a few days to go.
> 
> I kinda know that my temp was going to drop this morning. I've been taking my temp before I go to bed at night after being sedentary for at least 30 minutes. So, last night temp was already lower than previous nights. Not so surprised w/ the temp drop. Maybe it'll go up tomorrow.
> 
> FX'd for everyone. Hope to see a bunch of BFPs soon!

That's exactly how I knew mine was going to drop too! It was really low before I went to sleep the night before. It's nice to expect it. I really hope it goes back up for you! Are you feeling any af symptoms? I have seen quite a few charts where women get a dip pretty late in their cycle (not like implantation) and then get a bfp! I hope that happens for you.


----------



## confuzion

Aw thank you ladies :) I hope it's good but I'm too early and think it may be related to something else. We will find out in a week!

Sorry ILT - hope it's like kelwanger said and you still get that BFP!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies! 

Well, I POAS on a wondfo and FRER this morning. There are still squinters on both. Oh well, I am just going to wait for AF for now to figure things out :). She's suppose to be here today if not tomorrow. 

Kelwanger, yes. I read a few women got a dip on 15 DPO then BFP but there were also some who got BFN. Who knows what our bodies are doing to us! ahahhaha. Alien!! How are you doing so far? AF should be on her way out shortly right?


----------



## KElwanger

KElwanger said:


> So af just arrived and I literally checked my cervix an hour or less before and it was really high and really closed. I wasn't reading into whatsoever regarding pregnancy, but I just figured af would arrive tomorrow since it was so high and closed. I guess it can change in a matter of minutes! I think I'm definitely going to stop obsessing over cp except to help with O. Haha. Just thought I'd share :)
> 
> SBM- thank you! I am hopeful!

ILT- I posted this yesterday morning. You must have missed it! This thread has been busy haha. I swear our bodies play evil mind games with us. It's not nice!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Dang! Looks like I did miss it :D. I agree. 

I think if we are not successful this time, I am going to try the SMEP approach and see if that will work :). And no testing till AF. Not sure if I would be able to hold out that long but I will try. I should find out in a few hours if AF is coming or not. I'm pretty regular. :). More wait....


----------



## KElwanger

Yes that's what we're doing too! I think it will feel like less pressure and less exhausting, but still the proper timing. I need to order a pack of opks/ics before It's too late.


----------



## mwel8819

Good morning ladies! I wasn't on yesterday so I was just getting caught up on everyone.

So we have some Sunday testing buddies? That is cool. I'm 11dpo today...and trying so hard not to symptom spot. I had a crazy sense of smell last night but not symptom spotting. Haha! My temp is staying consistent at 97.6. I just feel like I'm not if that makes sense. I felt like I was last month so much though....it's weird.

Kel- I'm sorry AF got you! Hopefully everything gets regulated soon though!

Ilovetomatoes-Good luck!!!

confuzion-I'm right there with you on not wanting to symptom spot but not really having a choice.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kelwanger, yes! Order more OPKs and ICs now. hahaha

Mwel, Thank you! Unfortunately, I think AF is coming. I am starting to spot. Oh well. 

Still gonna hang around this thread though and support the other ladies who are still waiting for their TWW to end. FX'd for all of you!! :D


----------



## mwel8819

I agree! I'll still be on this thread as long as everyone else is. :)


----------



## confuzion

Aw ILT :hugs:. I'm still hoping that you're not out!!

Mwel - your symptoms are sounding good! When are you testing?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Confuzion! But i do think AF is coming. I checked my CP and saw blood. So I have no explanations for the squinters :). Could be a bad batch of Wondfos.


----------



## rtebbe89

Well af was due yesterday or today and hasnt shown up but neither has a bfp


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies :) that makes me feel better. This stupid cold has got
To go though. I can't take it anymore. DH and I on BD 3 times during my fertile week. I really hope that was enough. I just have felt up for it. I don't have EWCM any more as of yesterday so I am pretty sure I already O'd. I think my ticker is pretty much on track. We will see though. 

Sorry AF arrived for some of you :( 
Hope the rest of you are on ur way to a BFP this cycle!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ILT--SO sorry!!!! I really thought this was it for you. : ( I hope next cycle is lucky!!!

Rtebbe--that is so promising!!! Fxd!!!

Mwel and confuzion--good luck!! I am the worst symptom spotter from ridiculously early lol, so no worries.

I feel like a POAS monster, and still not the slightest squinter. Meh!! So frustrating. I'm trying not to get down, but I am. AF isn't due until Tuesday, so I know there's still time. I just really was hopeful about this cycle, and I'm super nervous I got my hopes up for nothing. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!! I'm still in to pee party on Sunday lol, I'm just not feeling real confident about it.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, AF is here. Grrrrr. Oh well...moving on to the next cycle. 

I am still hosting POAS party this sunday! Yea! I'll pee on that stick even when AF is here hahaha. Gotta make sure the next batch of ICs are not duds! 

RT, no sign of AF is a good sign. FX'd! 

SBM, you still 4 days to go! A long time in TWW! Hahaha


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Ladies, AF is here. Grrrrr. Oh well...moving on to the next cycle.
> 
> I am still hosting POAS party this sunday! Yea! I'll pee on that stick even when AF is here hahaha. Gotta make sure the next batch of ICs are not duds!
> 
> RT, no sign of AF is a good sign. FX'd!
> 
> SBM, you still 4 days to go! A long time in TWW! Hahaha

Thanks, ILT : ) I know there's still time, I just feel weird about it. We'll see!! Sorry AF got you. : ( I'm sure next month will be it!!


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Ladies, AF is here. Grrrrr. Oh well...moving on to the next cycle.
> 
> I am still hosting POAS party this sunday! Yea! I'll pee on that stick even when AF is here hahaha. Gotta make sure the next batch of ICs are not duds!
> 
> RT, no sign of AF is a good sign. FX'd!
> 
> SBM, you still 4 days to go! A long time in TWW! Hahaha

:( this makes me upset. You've been so helpful to everyone I was really hoping to see you with a BFP. I feel like AF got ME. Oh well. I'm sure I'll be out soon enough and hopefully we can get BFPs in February!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Confuzion--sorry you are feeling out! : ( FXd for you next cycle!!

I completely second everything about Ilovetomatoes--anyone who can make me laugh through all this craziness deserves BIG hugs and love!!!! ILT--it will happen for you soon!!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you. My fingers are crossed for myself and everyone else.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Awwwww...ladies. Thank you so much for the support! I really really appreciate it. We are all here to support each other & I am glad that I can contribute to this thread. I think I might have a chemical, which meant that it is not meant to be. On positive note, it'll give me time to get my stamina back to pre-surgeries. Hopefully. Btw, I'm fine. I let myself grief for a few moment and finished my Poppycock! Hahaha. 

Confuzion, RT, SBM, & the other ladies who are still in their TWW....I'm rooting for you! Sending positive energy your way :).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Awwwww...ladies. Thank you so much for the support! I really really appreciate it. We are all here to support each other & I am glad that I can contribute to this thread. I think I might have a chemical, which meant that it is not meant to be. On positive note, it'll give me time to get my stamina back to pre-surgeries. Hopefully. Btw, I'm fine. I let myself grief for a few moment and finished my Poppycock! Hahaha.
> 
> Confuzion, RT, SBM, & the other ladies who are still in their TWW....I'm rooting for you! Sending positive energy your way :).

Thank you!! : ) glad you enjoyed the poppycock lol! You're attitude is awesome, and I hope next month is lucky, lucky!!


----------



## MLsmomma

No! Ilovetomatoes, I was sure this was your month! :( 
I thought we'd see more bfps in this group because there were so many people in it. I'm still impatiently waiting and trying to not waste a test! Still about a week until af is due but I'm also 14 dpo. Really want to test now but I've already used three tests to early on! I'm trying to wait! It's so tempting to join the Sunday party!


----------



## MLsmomma

So...couldn't wait to poas..and I really wish I knew how/could post a picture from my phone. It's a BFP!!


----------



## confuzion

MLsmomma said:


> So...couldn't wait to poas..and I really wish I knew how/could post a picture from my phone. It's a BFP!!

You can if you have an iPhone! Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MLsmomma said:


> So...couldn't wait to poas..and I really wish I knew how/could post a picture from my phone. It's a BFP!!

Yay!! Congrats!!!! : )


----------



## twinkie2

YAY MLsmomma!!


ILT-so sorry, I really thought you had it. Just breaks my heart


----------



## MLsmomma

Sorry it's weird, I had to take a picture off my phone with my old iphone! 
I feel bad posting a bfp when people are getting AF :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Don't feel bad, girl!!! Its super exciting!! Congrats : ) 

I am feeling pretty out, but I guess I'll know by Tuesday : )


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi everyone! I'm keen for a February thread!! Didn't think I'd be in the running but DH is home right before I should O, so we might be in for February!!! 

Sorry for those who got AF, it stinks, but keep trying!!!

Congrats to the BFPs!!! MLsmomma yay!!


----------



## rtebbe89

ML dont feel bad. I am very happy for you. 

This group has made me a better person. I am rooting for everyone here and when there is a bfp im excited for the person not jealous as I have been with everyone else I know.


----------



## stephj25

I haven't tested this morning, I've decided to change my testing date to tomorrow as I don't want to be disappointed. AF due today and I normally have spotting a few days before. Have had no spotting whatsoever but this morning had light brown/pink tinged CM. My boobs are killing me!! Feel for sure AF is coming just slightly late


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FXd does you, Steph!!


----------



## MLsmomma

stephj25 said:


> I haven't tested this morning, I've decided to change my testing date to tomorrow as I don't want to be disappointed. AF due today and I normally have spotting a few days before. Have had no spotting whatsoever but this morning had light brown/pink tinged CM. My boobs are killing me!! Feel for sure AF is coming just slightly late

GL!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Am I too late or can I join this group? I'm 4dpo now, and will probably be testing next Saturday (18th). However, I'll only be 11dpo then, so officially my testing date is the 21st. It's our first cycle TTC, although we've been NTNP since March 2013. Really hoping 2014 will be our year! More info about me can be found in my journal.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FXd for you, Steph!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mlsmomma, Yaaayy!!! Super happy for you! We needed the good news! H & H 9 months! 

Ladies, thank you once again for being very supportive! 

I think I have a chemical pregnancy. My period is really heavy and I don't usually start with a very heavy period. This makes me feel calmer knowing that all the symptoms that I had were not only in my head. But at the same time, it makes me ponder if I also had a chemical last month since I had similar symptoms. Last month I didn't know there was such things called ICs and wasn't a POAS addict. Hahaha. 

Thank you BnB! 

Hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their weekend!

Mlsmomma, Congrats one more time! 

Lirpa, glad that you can make it for February!


----------



## activelyttc13

I havent been on in a while I was supposed to start testing on the 1st but ov late so I was gong to test around the 7th but af came so im out on to next cycle congrats to any bfps


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> Aw ILT :hugs:. I'm still hoping that you're not out!!
> 
> Mwel - your symptoms are sounding good! When are you testing?




MLsmomma said:


> Sorry it's weird, I had to take a picture off my phone with my old iphone!
> I feel bad posting a bfp when people are getting AF :(


confuzion- Don't feel out girl! You still have lots of waiting time...anything can happen. Any symptoms that you aren't spotting? ;) 

I am 12dpo today. I can't decide if I want to test early and chance getting a positive and then it turning into a chemical or if I want to wait until it will be a for sure if positive if I get one. The question is would I want to know if I was pregnant if I was going to lose it? That's what I feel like last month's was...?
My boobs are killing me (and they have been for about 2 weeks) but they usually do a week before I start so AF is probably coming. I just need to keep telling myself that I'm not symptom spotting. That is my only problem right now. I got sick at the smell of popcorn at the movies last night...couldn't help but notice it. I'm supposed to start on the 18th and since last month's was 10 days late I may wait a while before testing.

Mlsmomma-CONGRATS!!!! SO happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months! :D


----------



## rtebbe89

How do I post a picture from an android phone?


----------



## mwel8819

Click on desktop version. Then advanced and then attach it from gallery. That's how mine works...


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mwel. I don't know. I still have creamy CM but it's considerably less than it was. Pimple on my chin still bothering me. But other than that no symptoms really. No sore boobs, but I almost never get that. Even in early pregnancy. Nothing out of the ordinary. My temps are flat, and the last time I had temps that were flat, AF came. So I don't know, just not feeling too hopeful. At least that makes it easy not to go POAS crazy lol. But if my temps start to go up, and I get any symptoms (now is when I should be getting them after all, it's the first day implantation COULD happen), then maybe I'll start to have some hope lol.

Anyway, I always give essay answers I have to work on being more to-the-point. Lol.

12DPO yay wish I was as far as you, closer to it being over! Wish you would tester sooner, I'm dying to know :haha: I'm a bad influence.


----------



## rtebbe89

I swear I seen something on this morning's test but now I dont. I guess I have line eye.
 



Attached Files:







1389467638834.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion-

"Anyway, I always give essay answers I have to work on being more to-the-point. Lol."

Me too! Haha! I didn't start having symptoms till about 9dpo.

I'm trying so hard. Don't tempt me. lol! It makes it easy though that the only tests I own are the Clearblue advanced digi's....so no early testing for me unless I go buy some FRER's.


----------



## confuzion

mwel8819 said:


> confuzion-
> 
> "Anyway, I always give essay answers I have to work on being more to-the-point. Lol."
> 
> Me too! Haha! I didn't start having symptoms till about 9dpo.
> 
> I'm trying so hard. Don't tempt me. lol! It makes it easy though that the only tests I own are the Clearblue advanced digi's....so no early testing for me unless I go buy some FRER's.

Well if you HAVE to hold out :haha:, the 18th is probably when I'll test, so we'll be testing around the same time :happydance:


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> confuzion-
> 
> "Anyway, I always give essay answers I have to work on being more to-the-point. Lol."
> 
> Me too! Haha! I didn't start having symptoms till about 9dpo.
> 
> I'm trying so hard. Don't tempt me. lol! It makes it easy though that the only tests I own are the Clearblue advanced digi's....so no early testing for me unless I go buy some FRER's.
> 
> Well if you HAVE to hold out :haha:, the 18th is probably when I'll test, so we'll be testing around the same time :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, that is probably what I will be doing. I think it can detect 5 days before your missed period so I could technically test Monday or Tuesday. I don't want to see that BFN though. :(

My cm is creamy but I can tell that there is very little of it. Last month the morning that I started I had lots of creamy cm.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rtebbe89 said:


> I swear I seen something on this morning's test but now I dont. I guess I have line eye.

Sorry rtebbe--I'm no help! My phone is being crazy and I can't zoom in on the pic. Are you going to retest?


----------



## rtebbe89

SBL I think I am just going to wait awhile. We have a bit of a busy week coming up.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sounds like a plan! I hope you get good news! : )


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! So dpo 13 and I started spotting this afternoon:( I normally start spotting days 11 and 12 so my hopes were starting to rise when I made it to 13 without spotting. And my bbs have been sooo sore. Other than that no cramping which I normally have the full week before af. So sad today. Was really hoping this would be my cycle. On to cycle 6 I guess.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sorry, lynny : ( I hope cycle 6 is lucky for you!!!


----------



## MLsmomma

I like this group, I know everyone. I wish everyone had a bfp so we could all stay a group! :(


----------



## MLsmomma

So, I've read that a lot of people get false positives on the blue dye tests.. now I'm nervous!


----------



## KElwanger

ML- I think you're thinking of evaps which are SUPER common on blue dyes but that was NOT an evap. Not even close! That was completely positive. The onky way to get a true "false positive" would be if you had hcg in your system from meds you were taking or something. Otherwise, false positives aren't really possible. Evaps are, but yours was not that!


----------



## MLsmomma

Thanks kelwanger! I really needed that!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MLsmomma said:


> So, I've read that a lot of people get false positives on the blue dye tests.. now I'm nervous!

Ditto to everything kelwanger just said! You definitely have a bun in the oven, girl. : )


----------



## MLsmomma

Yes I had a clear blue digital lying around and used it. Cause I thought, no point it hanging around for who knows how long! It said pregnant 1-2! So I feel much better, although I felt loads better hearing from my ttc ladies! GL to everyone poas for the party tomorrow! I'll be lurking! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo congrats ML!!!! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## firefly15

CBD this morning - BFP 1-2 weeks!! 

Now just got to pray for a sticky bean in the right place. Will get my early scan booked and then a nervous wait to see if we had implantation in the right place. Am going to be obsessing over every twinge and niggle now but I guess that's par for the course after an ectopic. 

Hoping to see more BFPs soon. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## purplerat

KElwanger said:


> Purplerat, glad to have you! Hopefully this is your lucky #3! Are you seriously going to wait until a week after af is late to test?! That is some insane will power and patience haha. :)

Thanks :) I forgot where this thread was and only just found it again! In the end I tested at 10 dpo and 12 dpo and got bfn, I couldn't control myself lol. Thought I could hold off until a week late!

I got my bfp today at 14 dpo, very faint but confirmed with digi! Not due af till tomorrow though :) good luck to everyone waiting and baby dust to all xx


----------



## KBCupcake

My cycles are a little wonky but I think I accurately predicted this cycle will be 28 days. Makes sense to me and I O'd the day I thought I would. Relief! I'm testing January 25th. It's going to be a long 2 weeks :)


----------



## shx

Hi, hope im not too late to join in! this is our first cycle of TTC #2, im due my AF either next Sunday or Monday. For the last couple of days I've had really sore boobs, which i never have with AF so hoping that might be a sign. If I was going to test early when should I do it? Sorry not really clued up on TTC as conceived my dd on the pill. Congratulations to you ladies who have ur BFP's this month :) xx


----------



## Lirpa11

rtebbe89 said:


> SBL I think I am just going to wait awhile. We have a bit of a busy week coming up.

Fingers crossed rtebbe!! Good luck!

Hi new ladies! Your definitely not too late ha ha! Join in, hopefully we get some more BFPs!!

Congrats to firefly and purplerat!! :baby::thumbup:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So exciting to see the BFPs this morning!!! Congrats, ladies!!!!! : )

I still have a BFN. AF is due Tuesday, and last month I got a BFP the day before she was due, so maybe tomorrow. I'm not feeling hopeful, though. I feel pretty out.

But I'm super excited for those of you with good news this morning!! H&H 9 months to you and your little bean!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry Lynny :(

Congrats to those that just got their BFP! I keep telling myself I should go get on of the CB digis for when it finally happens cause I so want to see that 1-2 weeks!!

BFN this morning for me, AF is due Wednesday, so I'm not counting out yet, but also thinking about the next cycle. Not really feeling like this is it, but I'll try to give it some more time, although this tww has already felt like forever!! If this isn't our cycle, I keep telling myself maybe the next will, and, if one schedule, we'd find out on Valentines at two days late!! Well if I can hold out testing that long that is!

FX for those that are testing still today, lets get some more BFPs for this POAS party! :dust:


----------



## confuzion

firefly15 said:


> CBD this morning - BFP 1-2 weeks!!
> 
> Now just got to pray for a sticky bean in the right place. Will get my early scan booked and then a nervous wait to see if we had implantation in the right place. Am going to be obsessing over every twinge and niggle now but I guess that's par for the course after an ectopic.
> 
> Hoping to see more BFPs soon. Baby dust to all xx

Woohoo!! Congrats. I'm sure bean is where it should be. Happy and healthy 9 months!! 



purplerat said:


> Thanks :) I forgot where this thread was and only just found it again! In the end I tested at 10 dpo and 12 dpo and got bfn, I couldn't control myself lol. Thought I could hold off until a week late!
> 
> I got my bfp today at 14 dpo, very faint but confirmed with digi! Not due af till tomorrow though :) good luck to everyone waiting and baby dust to all xx

Yay :happydance:. Congrats, happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Congrats everyone!! 
SBM fingers are crossed for you. I'm feeling out. I don't know why just a feeling.


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi ladies, 
Congratulations to all the bfps out there. I'm 2dpo today and feeling similar to when I got my bfp back in November (ended as a chemical).from this morning my bbs have been hurting on the sides. Yesterday I has spoken pinching feeling really low down almost near v. Today it's become more like dull cramps but still very low down. Hoping it's a good sign. Hate waiting to test!


----------



## Dini

Hi all, may I join you? I am 1 dpo, had IUI #2 yesterday so I am set to test 1/25/14.

This cycle I did 200mg of Clomid (YIKES!) because I didn't respond to 100mg, they stair stepped me to 150mg, and still nothing with that so stair stepped to 200mg and I had a 26mm follicle on Friday. I did the trigger shot Friday morning and am supposed to do it again on the 15th to help my progesterone levels stay up and assist with implantation. So I don't know that testing on the 25th is the best idea because the trigger could still be in my body, so I'll probably get a beta done on 1/27 if I still have a BFP.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rtebbe89 said:


> Congrats everyone!!
> SBM fingers are crossed for you. I'm feeling out. I don't know why just a feeling.

Thanks rtebbe : ) FXd for you, too!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

SBM & Twinkie, you still have a few days left.

I was trying to POAS today but can't do it because of AF. Didn't mean to bail on the POAS party but AF is ruining my party! Grrrr..

On the other hand, I got an appointment with my old OB. I think I have 3 chemicals so far. That's one too many for my liking. 

:dust: to everyone else who are still in their TWW.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats to all of the BFPs!


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi ladies! I hope to see u in the February thread (i hope u get a bfp this month but if not I want to keep talking to u all!)!! I joined danni's one!!

Just wondering, can u ovulate right after period? I finished af around cd 5. Then on cd 8 I tested my saliva on a microscope test and it had a ferning pattern which meant I would ovulate with 2 days. I have checked again today and there is no ferning pattern which means I'm not fertile? Fertility friend says my fertile days daren't until cd 11 or so which is today onwards? 

Now I'm confused. Maybe I got cd1 wrong as I spotted for days prior, but it wasn't a heavy flow until about 3 days later? So maybe I am later in my cycles than I think which is why I haven't caught that egg??

So confused. Should I start temping? How do I know that I have ovulated? Now I'm sad as if I have o'd already I won't be testing early feb as we have missed our chance... But then that means AF might stop by in late January which would out me back in the running for the end of February? 

Now I am so confusd :-(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cd 1 should start on the first day that you bleed at least enough to fill a pad/tampon.

You can always check your CP and CM now to see if you have EWCM. Then, you can start temping tomorrow to see if you O'd. I don't think it's too late yet, good luck Lirpa!


----------



## KElwanger

Hey guys! I've been MIA for a couple days. I'm on cd4 which is very unexciting haha. 

BUT I do have some interesting news...since I started my meds 5 days ago, my temp has gone up a little every morning. You can look at my chart in my signature if you want. It definitely looks different than the first 4 days of last cycle. I'm really hoping it's the meds already doing their job. I'm pretty exciting and hoping they keep crawling up each day! And hopefully I'm still able to detect O this way. 

Anyways, I was wondering if you guys want to start a fresh thread for this next cycle? Most of us got af so it would be nice to continue. I don't want to do all the fancy testing dates on the first page or anything, I don't know how haha. But I would love to follow each other again and be there for support. Let me know! I'll probably go start the thread and if you guys want to join please do :)


----------



## KElwanger

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ad-support-laughter-poasing.html#post31250111


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KElwanger said:


> Hey guys! I've been MIA for a couple days. I'm on cd4 which is very unexciting haha.
> 
> BUT I do have some interesting news...since I started my meds 5 days ago, my temp has gone up a little every morning. You can look at my chart in my signature if you want. It definitely looks different than the first 4 days of last cycle. I'm really hoping it's the meds already doing their job. I'm pretty exciting and hoping they keep crawling up each day! And hopefully I'm still able to detect O this way.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if you guys want to start a fresh thread for this next cycle? Most of us got af so it would be nice to continue. I don't want to do all the fancy testing dates on the first page or anything, I don't know how haha. But I would love to follow each other again and be there for support. Let me know! I'll probably go start the thread and if you guys want to join please do :)

That sounds like great news kelwanger!!! I hope the meds do the trick! : ) I'm still waiting on AF, and I'm fully expecting her to show on Tuesday. : ( BUT! If she shows, I will at least be thrilled to joint everyone in a February thread. This really has been the most supportive thread I've ever seen!


----------



## KElwanger

SoBlessedMama said:


> KElwanger said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I've been MIA for a couple days. I'm on cd4 which is very unexciting haha.
> 
> BUT I do have some interesting news...since I started my meds 5 days ago, my temp has gone up a little every morning. You can look at my chart in my signature if you want. It definitely looks different than the first 4 days of last cycle. I'm really hoping it's the meds already doing their job. I'm pretty exciting and hoping they keep crawling up each day! And hopefully I'm still able to detect O this way.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if you guys want to start a fresh thread for this next cycle? Most of us got af so it would be nice to continue. I don't want to do all the fancy testing dates on the first page or anything, I don't know how haha. But I would love to follow each other again and be there for support. Let me know! I'll probably go start the thread and if you guys want to join please do :)
> 
> That sounds like great news kelwanger!!! I hope the meds do the trick! : ) I'm still waiting on AF, and I'm fully expecting her to show on Tuesday. : ( BUT! If she shows, I will at least be thrilled to joint everyone in a February thread. This really has been the most supportive thread I've ever seen!Click to expand...

I really hope she doesn't show! But if she does I will be so happy to continue on this journey with you :) This thread has been so amazing and so helpful. It made this last cycle so much easier and I know the same will be true of this next cycle too!


----------



## Lirpa11

KElwanger said:


> Hey guys! I've been MIA for a couple days. I'm on cd4 which is very unexciting haha.
> 
> BUT I do have some interesting news...since I started my meds 5 days ago, my temp has gone up a little every morning. You can look at my chart in my signature if you want. It definitely looks different than the first 4 days of last cycle. I'm really hoping it's the meds already doing their job. I'm pretty exciting and hoping they keep crawling up each day! And hopefully I'm still able to detect O this way.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if you guys want to start a fresh thread for this next cycle? Most of us got af so it would be nice to continue. I don't want to do all the fancy testing dates on the first page or anything, I don't know how haha. But I would love to follow each other again and be there for support. Let me know! I'll probably go start the thread and if you guys want to join please do :)

The fancy testing isn't too hard on a computer, but is frustrating on my iPad and iPhone when I have to update ha ha... I'll join because I want to keep in touch with you all. Love reading all of your comments and words of support :hugs:


----------



## rtebbe89

Im out af just showed up


----------



## Lirpa11

rtebbe89 said:


> Im out af just showed up

I'm sorry rtebbe :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rtebbe89 said:


> Im out af just showed up

Sorry rtebbe : ( I have a feeling I will be joining you in a day or two. I hope next cycle is lucky for you!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry Rt :hugs:

Kelwanger, I'm excited for you! 

SBM, not out yet! A couple more days...you never know :)


----------



## rtebbe89

I am hoping to it is lucky for all of us. Tommorow I find out if I can try clomid this cycle. And I going to take my fertile week off of work and my donor and I are going to give it the best chance. 
Im also temping this cycle.


----------



## confuzion

So sorry rtebb :hugs:

kelwanger - I have an upside to getting my AF now. I'll be able to join you wonderful ladies who are out in february :) Now missing out on this month doesn't seem so bad.

And SO glad the meds seem to be helping already! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm testing the 17th... Happy 9 months to the BFPS! Sorry to those the witch got, may this new cycle be the one... 

And to those... waiting to test! I hope those swimmers got the egg! :)


----------



## twinkie2

Kel-glad to hear that! I really hope this is the beginning of great journey for you. Thanks for starting a Feb thread. I've said before I don't think this is my cycle and I was actually almost as sad to see this thread ending in AF arriving as actually getting AF! I've still got 2 days before she's supposed to show, but right now I am feeling okay with the idea of moving on with the idea of the Feb thread for the support of all you wonderful ladies. I want to just say thank you to everyone for all the comments and love shared in this process, not just for me, but to everyone! 

rtebbe-so sorry af got you, but hope to see you in the Feb thread.

I see the thread is getting some new ladies just beginning the TWW and I am so excited to continue following. No matter what this cycle ends in for me, I completely intend to continue stalking in hopes of hearing some exciting news to come! Good Luck Girls!


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls first cycle TTC #2 currently 5dpo....good luck everyone x


----------



## wbee

Congrats to all you ladies! I give you my best blessing.

Today I am 7 dpo and no symptoms yet. Which there really shouldn't be at this point in time. I've been trying so hard to keep busy to avoid symptom spotting and it has been working. Though, this is the hardest part of the tww! Testing on the 18th, so only 5 days left!


----------



## purplecupcake

Welp....9 DPO!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsebd3855b.jpg


----------



## confuzion

purplecupcake said:


> Welp....9 DPO!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsebd3855b.jpg

WOOOHOOO! That's a great line for 9 DPO. Happy and healthy 9 months! Big congrats!


----------



## purplecupcake

confuzion said:


> purplecupcake said:
> 
> 
> Welp....9 DPO!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsebd3855b.jpg
> 
> WOOOHOOO! That's a great line for 9 DPO. Happy and healthy 9 months! Big congrats!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I honestly can not believe it! We only BD once, 4 days before O! And I took an IC first which looked negative, but I just had a feeling...

Here's the IC:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/photo2_zps20b06f1e.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I would have thought that IC was negative too. Just reaffirms my belief that I should never give in and buy those things :haha:

Wow only BD once 4 days before O! That's amazing. So if the shettles method is acurate, then you're having a girl!


----------



## twinkie2

purplecupcake said:


> Welp....9 DPO!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/toria/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsebd3855b.jpg

For 9DPO, that seems like a good line!! Congrats!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats purple.


----------



## Princesa7

I'm out!!! AF showed right on time!!


----------



## Jannah K

Hello all,

I am 8dpo...waiting to test on January 17th! trying for #1...:)
no symptoms as of today...

Baby dust to all!


----------



## purplecupcake

Thanks everyone! Just got back from the doctor. Their urine test was negative so they drew blood and will call me tomorrow with, hopefully, good news!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mwel8819

Hello everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. My stepdad had a horrible wreck and is in ICU. I tested today because I had bad nausea last night. It was bfn and then I remembered that I am still a week out from AF. So maybe there is still hope. Congrats to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Mwel so so sorry about your step dad. 

I know this isnt really the place to vent, but I have came to think of you as friends and I don't know who else to talk to and ask for advice from. I had my appointment with the ob/gyn on the 8th and had blood drawn to see if I am ovulating and if I am they were going to prescribe me clomid for this cycle for days 5-9. I got all excited that this cycle might actually result in something. And when I phoned today the dr phoned back and left a voicemail and told me that I am ovulating and my progesterone level is 24 on cd28, he said that it was really good and that if I am not pregnant in 6months to get ahold of him. I cried, I was heartbroken. So I phoned back and talked to the nurse and she said that the notes say that he and I talked about clomid and because of it I have an appointment on Thursday now. I just don't know what to do anymore. After 6.5years every cycle feels like like forever and it kills. Any advice?


----------



## confuzion

wow mwel hope your stepdad is ok :hugs:, and yes plenty of time until AF.

rtebb - so sorry hon. I hope some solution comes out of your appointment thursday.


----------



## Dini

Hi all, I'm 2 dpo I guess lol. Did the trigger shot on Friday morning so should have O'd Saturday night. We had an IUI on Saturday morning. I am testing around about January 25th, and having a progesterone test on the 18th. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jmandrews

shx said:


> Hi, hope im not too late to join in! this is our first cycle of TTC #2, im due my AF either next Sunday or Monday. For the last couple of days I've had really sore boobs, which i never have with AF so hoping that might be a sign. If I was going to test early when should I do it? Sorry not really clued up on TTC as conceived my dd on the pill. Congratulations to you ladies who have ur BFP's this month :) xx

Good luck!! I am also TTC #2 :) our DD's are close in age.! If you test early I wouldn't do any earlier than 10dpo but that's my personal preference. Your more likely to see a BFP 12-14:dpo or later. FX'd!!! When do you plan to test?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, purple!! That is an awesome like for so early! : )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats to all of the BFPs. 

Rtebbe, 6.5 years are really long. I'd request nicely for more diagnosis because apparently something is wrong since you still haven't gotten a BFP. If he refused, I think it's time to find a new ob. Hopefully, you'll get good news on Thursday. Good luck!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mwel--I hope your step dad is ok!!!

Rtebbe--that is heartbreaking and frustrating. : ( I'm so sorry, girl. I'd say 100% get a new doc who will listen to and work with you. I hope Thursday's appointment goes well!!!


----------



## TinaTim

We are! Good luck to all! Baby dust


----------



## amgraf86

We'll ladies I am super excited to be joining TWW!!! After Taking our break we are back full force. I can't wait


----------



## rtebbe89

Unfortunately he is the only ob around here and he is still an hour and half drive away... I love living in a small town but I hate it at the same time


----------



## Renaendel

Just want to wish all you ladies luck for the rest of this month. Let's make some more October kiddos! :thumbup:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm out for this month, knew I would be as we started TTC in the middle of a cycle as I just wanted to get started!!

I feel so positive that next cycle is ours :)

GL to everyone else still waiting to test and congratulations to the BFPs! x


----------



## Dm86

What does everyone make of this, I am ttc and a jam tester too and I did this a few days ago and have had negs since.... But not late yet....


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Rt, I am under the assumption that he knows you've been trying to get pregnant for 6.5 years, right? What kind of tests has he done beside blood? I mean I'd really sit down with him and ask him why is it that you are not able to get pregnant even though you are ovulating and progesterone level is at a good level. Btw, I am sure you've mentioned it somewhere in the thread but this thread is too long to go back too :). Have you ever have a BFP? 

SBM, it's Tuesday!!!! So?? I am dying to know :D. 

DM86, I am assuming by jam tester you meant HPT? As long as AF has not show up yet, you still have 50-50 chance. Good luck!

For all of the new ladies...welcome and baby dust to you.


----------



## wbee

8 dpo today.. ugh time has almost stopped, lol. The second week is always terrible. No symptoms yet other than increase in CM, but that is relatively normal.

Only 4 more days until I test.. I can't wait.


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi ladies, I've been dipping in and out of this thread for a couple of weeks. I'm now 5dpo and I'm sure that something is going on and here's why..

Back in November I got a BFP (ended in a chemical as didn't get BFP until 15dpo and AF came 2 days later). However, back then when I was only 7dpo, I began to notice some changes. We weren't officially trying then either, which is why they stood out to me. Things like odd pains in the sides of my bbs near my armpits, pinches and twinges really low down, change in taste and smell, inability to drink more than a few sips of wine. The following months my cycles continued as normal and these symptoms did not appear, only the usual cramping around AF time. This cycle however, from 2dpo (just like in Nov) I have been having odd pains in the sides of my bbs, so much so that the other night, I even woke up at 3AM because of them! Also been getting twinges that began near my left ovary at 3dpo and have moved to really low down in uterus area today. I've also been having a strange aching feeling in my hips, plus nipples are super sensitive. I've given up the wine since Christmas in prep for a 2014 baby so can't comment on whether I can still drink it or not.

All of these symptoms have made me curious and I know that no one can say for sure whether they are positive signs or not and I know that I have to wait a few more days before testing, but had to just share as my dear fiance just doesn't get it. hehe.. bless him. When I say I'm getting a pulling/twinging pain, he looks at me like I've just said my pelvis has been cut off.. I have to say.. no, hopefully it's a good sign. It's not painful, just obvious. He just doesn't get it yet. lol. 

Anyway, what do you ladies think?

Oh, also forgot to mention that I've had a temp rise each day, averaging around 98.3 so far since Ov..

FX!!


----------



## wbee

Lily, could be promising but at only 5 dpo it could really be anything and is hard to tell. Temps rise until around 8-12 dpo for most people as well. Don't stop hoping and wishing of course, but don't get your hopes to high to only come crashing down.. but on the same line, always trust your gut. When are you testing?


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi Wbee,

Thanks for the reply. I know it sounds strange but I am really hopeful for this month. AF isn't due until 23rd, but I might cheat and do an earlier test this coming weekend starting at 8dpo. How has this cycle been for you? Have you tested yet/when can you test?


----------



## Nanninoo

Just had my bloods done today find out tomorrow results if I did ovulate this month! Fingers crossed! Congrats to the bfp's and baby dust to the bfn's for next month hope it's your month! I'm going to test on Saturday I'll be around 10dpo if it's neg then I'll re-test again around 14dpo to be sure....good luck all you girls still left to test this month x


----------



## wbee

nanni, hope your get good results!

lily, like I said, always trust your gut. I hope this is it for you! As for me, I'm 8 dpo today and it feels like a week has passed since yesterday, lol. I plan to test on Sunday, at 12 dpo. AF should show Monday, though FF has it showing up on wednesday.. but my lp hardly goes past 13 days. I've not really had any symptoms, except tender breast and a lot of cm starting today. I didn't have any symptoms with my first pregnancy, though so I don't go by that.. especially since I've had every symptom under the sun and still ended up with af :lol:


----------



## Flower Lily

Ladies, I caved this afternoon and tested! Waaaaaay too early I know, but look what I got..... confusing or what?! What do you think? Faint BFP or dye bleed?
 



Attached Files:







cropped negative.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## rtebbe89

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Rt, I am under the assumption that he knows you've been trying to get pregnant for 6.5 years, right? What kind of tests has he done beside blood? I mean I'd really sit down with him and ask him why is it that you are not able to get pregnant even though you are ovulating and progesterone level is at a good level. Btw, I am sure you've mentioned it somewhere in the thread but this thread is too long to go back too :). Have you ever have a BFP?
> 
> SBM, it's Tuesday!!!! So?? I am dying to know :D.
> 
> DM86, I am assuming by jam tester you meant HPT? As long as AF has not show up yet, you still have 50-50 chance. Good luck!
> 
> For all of the new ladies...welcome and baby dust to you.

ILT- the one and only bfp I had ended in miscarriage at 6weeks 5days, in July. I have been tested for pcos multiple times by blood work and u/s and the results have been that I have pcos even though I have never had a cyst. The old on/gyn was the one who diagnosed me, refused to treat me because of my age and then retired. Anyways this new ob says that I dont have pcos due to all my hormone levels being normal and doesn't want to test for tube blockages because since I already had a bfp that isn't a problem. So I dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## firefly15

rtebbe89 said:


> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> Rt, I am under the assumption that he knows you've been trying to get pregnant for 6.5 years, right? What kind of tests has he done beside blood? I mean I'd really sit down with him and ask him why is it that you are not able to get pregnant even though you are ovulating and progesterone level is at a good level. Btw, I am sure you've mentioned it somewhere in the thread but this thread is too long to go back too :). Have you ever have a BFP?
> 
> SBM, it's Tuesday!!!! So?? I am dying to know :D.
> 
> DM86, I am assuming by jam tester you meant HPT? As long as AF has not show up yet, you still have 50-50 chance. Good luck!
> 
> For all of the new ladies...welcome and baby dust to you.
> 
> ILT- the one and only bfp I had ended in miscarriage at 6weeks 5days, in July. I have been tested for pcos multiple times by blood work and u/s and the results have been that I have pcos even though I have never had a cyst. The old on/gyn was the one who diagnosed me, refused to treat me because of my age and then retired. Anyways this new ob says that I dont have pcos due to all my hormone levels being normal and doesn't want to test for tube blockages because since I already had a bfp that isn't a problem. So I dont know what to do anymore.Click to expand...

Hi, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here and I really hope you don't mind me asking...but has your donor been tested? If sperm count or motility aren't great then could that be the problem :shrug:

:hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## wbee

lily, I can't tell. Can you post the original? Also, are you sure you are only 5 dpo?


----------



## Flower Lily

Sorry, I thought I had attached both pics. Here is the original. Looking at the actual test again now it's dried, it is a straight line, but it's far too far over to the left and I think it's just dye that has escaped and then dried on the test strip. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







cropped.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wbee

I think I'd have to agree. I do see what you are seeing, but it does look like dye splotching. Maybe have another test on 7 dpo to see if you were right?


----------



## rtebbe89

firefly15 said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> Rt, I am under the assumption that he knows you've been trying to get pregnant for 6.5 years, right? What kind of tests has he done beside blood? I mean I'd really sit down with him and ask him why is it that you are not able to get pregnant even though you are ovulating and progesterone level is at a good level. Btw, I am sure you've mentioned it somewhere in the thread but this thread is too long to go back too :). Have you ever have a BFP?
> 
> SBM, it's Tuesday!!!! So?? I am dying to know :D.
> 
> DM86, I am assuming by jam tester you meant HPT? As long as AF has not show up yet, you still have 50-50 chance. Good luck!
> 
> For all of the new ladies...welcome and baby dust to you.
> 
> ILT- the one and only bfp I had ended in miscarriage at 6weeks 5days, in July. I have been tested for pcos multiple times by blood work and u/s and the results have been that I have pcos even though I have never had a cyst. The old on/gyn was the one who diagnosed me, refused to treat me because of my age and then retired. Anyways this new ob says that I dont have pcos due to all my hormone levels being normal and doesn't want to test for tube blockages because since I already had a bfp that isn't a problem. So I dont know what to do anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here and I really hope you don't mind me asking...but has your donor been tested? If sperm count or motility aren't great then could that be the problem :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon xClick to expand...

The current donor has been yes. The other two I had before were not.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RT, firefly has a good point! So, how long have you been with the current donor?


----------



## rtebbe89

Ilovetomatoes said:


> RT, firefly has a good point! So, how long have you been with the current donor?

11 months


----------



## Dini

Gosh it's hard to catch up with this thread! I was hoping to see if purple got her blood results yet. 

rtebbe I can't imagine TTC that long, we started in 2010 and most of the time I feel like giving up!

Does anyone else TTC #1 already have names picked out? I refused to even talk about names until last cycle because I didn't want to start thinking about a child being ours before we even got a BFP, but I decided I wanted to this time around. I think it makes me feel better to know what we would call them, I'm hoping it gives us good luck lol.

I'm 3dpo and will have my progesterone levels tested at work Saturday so hopefully will know if I ovulated by monday or tuesday. No symptoms yet and don't expect any, just normal post O symptoms.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Rt, I am under the assumption that he knows you've been trying to get pregnant for 6.5 years, right? What kind of tests has he done beside blood? I mean I'd really sit down with him and ask him why is it that you are not able to get pregnant even though you are ovulating and progesterone level is at a good level. Btw, I am sure you've mentioned it somewhere in the thread but this thread is too long to go back too :). Have you ever have a BFP?
> 
> SBM, it's Tuesday!!!! So?? I am dying to know :D.
> 
> DM86, I am assuming by jam tester you meant HPT? As long as AF has not show up yet, you still have 50-50 chance. Good luck!
> 
> For all of the new ladies...welcome and baby dust to you.

ILT, you crack me up. : ) thanks for the smile! I have nothing exciting to report...I actually have nothing to report. AF was due today, still hasn't showed. I usually spot the night before, and full force the next day (which should have been this morning.) I am really crampy, so I think she's just late in showing, which is a big bummer, and super annoying lol. I feel pretty down and out, and I need to quit pouting!!! How are you doing this cycle?

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! How is everyone doing?

Rtebbe--you've been on my mind today! You are one patient soul, and I wish I could hug you!!!! (Partly so your patience might rub off on me lol.) I SO hope this coming cycle is it for you!!


----------



## rtebbe89

SBL. My fingers are crossed for you still and you just mafe me laugh out loud. Me have patience hahaha thats the best thing I have ever heard. I normally don't but I keep thinking good things happen to those who wait, well I'm tired of waiting and the patience is wearing thin. I phoned my gp today and got a referral to the big fertility clinic that's closet to me (4hrs) and I was told don't expect an appointment before a year well. I phoned them and I have an appointment to start iui's in 4months. Praying I won't need them but happy something is starting to happen.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rtebbe89 said:


> SBL. My fingers are crossed for you still and you just mafe me laugh out loud. Me have patience hahaha thats the best thing I have ever heard. I normally don't but I keep thinking good things happen to those who wait, well I'm tired of waiting and the patience is wearing thin. I phoned my gp today and got a referral to the big fertility clinic that's closet to me (4hrs) and I was told don't expect an appointment before a year well. I phoned them and I have an appointment to start iui's in 4months. Praying I won't need them but happy something is starting to happen.

That's great news, though! I'm glad you got in so much sooner. Hopefully you get to cancel that appointment because you get a BFP before then! I'm praying it happens for you soon one way or another!!


----------



## jmandrews

Flower Lily said:


> Hi Wbee,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I know it sounds strange but I am really hopeful for this month. AF isn't due until 23rd, but I might cheat and do an earlier test this coming weekend starting at 8dpo. How has this cycle been for you? Have you tested yet/when can you test?

Our cycles are identical :) AF is due the 23rd as well! Eek good luck!


----------



## twinkie2

rtebbe-glad you are making some progress, but like SBM said, hopefully you get your BFP before then! Good luck!

SBM-fingers still crossed for you, keep us posted.

Welcome everyone-seems like we've gotten quite a few newcomers to the thread. I'm excited to follow along with all of you, good luck!!


----------



## gracealone

Hey Ladies,

First of all congrats to all BFP!! So happy for you! And for those whose AF showed, don't lose hope!! Best of luck for month of Feb.

Now, I have been stalking this site and other sites around the web for months now. Tried not to be a POAS addict and might have almost succeeded. LOL. I took a test this morning and I think I saw a squinter!!! What do you ladies think?? I tried taking photos with my phone. I think it looks better on my phone than on the computer.

I will test again tomorrow, and every morning just to have "fun" looking at its progression (if there is any). And I really really really hope the line gets darker and darker each day. 

I will share about my experience another time. I have to make lunch now!

Just so happy that it's my turn to finally share result of my tests and to have this forum to share it with!

PS. Photos with 2 test: Top = This morning (15/1, Wed). Bottom = 13/1, monday evening. And the line is where the black dot is.
 



Attached Files:







20140115_115712.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13









20140115_115641.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 16









20140115_115057.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 10









20140115_121505.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## confuzion

Testing for the first time tomorrow at 10 DPO. Will update in the morning. Will probably be a BFN :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

RT, that's great news! But hopefully you won't need that appointment. I'm just glad that you found a solution.

SBM, waiting for O to come visit. DH and I are going on an overnight getaway drinking wine and soaking in sulfur water. Yep, we are going to smell like rotten egg for a day...or two. But I've heard natural hot spring is really good for you. It will be DH first time & he doesn't know what he signed up for! Muahahaha. 
No AF is always good news. Are you going to test again soon?

Confuzion, FX'd for your test tomorrow!!

Grace, I see it!


----------



## confuzion

BFN this morning ladies. I'm not surprised in the bit. I've been feeling out. So it's onto the next month for me. Expect AF on Sunday-ish.


----------



## Nini Lopez

I'm out. Af arrived on time this morning. GL to everyone else.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Grace--I definitely see it in that top pic!! : ) I hope it gets darker and darker every day! : )

ILT--enjoy your stinky soak! : )
Of COURSE I have tested again--you know I can't wait! Still a BFN this morning, and still no sign of AF. (Was very crampy yesterday, and now those seem to have disappeared.) I really expect her to show up any minute. Its driving me crazy, because all last week I kept telling myself, "by Tuesday it will be over one way or another." Haha! Nope!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, still have a few days to go. :) Are you planning to test again or wait until AF is late? 

Nini, sorry AF got you. 

SBM, I am counting for you okay :D. 1 day late! Woot!! Hahahahaha


----------



## twinkie2

Grace- I think I see it, hoping it gets darker for you, congrats!

Nini-sorry AF good you good luck on the next cycle!

Confuzion and SBM, fingers still crossed for both of you!

And for me, well, AF due today, no sign of her yet, but feel like she's coming. Didn't get to test this morning as I woke really early to pee and in my sleeping stupor didn't even think about (for like the first time in forever!) I may test tonight if I can hold my bladder long enough, but we'll see. Hate to take a test with diluted urine and show a bfn and then wonder if it wasn't strong enough, so :shrug: until AF or the next test I guess. I hate this waiting game!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Can I join? I can test on Jan 26th. It was a split condom situation as I'm only 7 weeks post partum but kind of hoping the :witch: doesn't show up now :) 

GL to all waiting to test, congrats to all BFPs & good luck for those going on to the next cycle


----------



## wbee

Grace, I don't see a line on there. Maybe a shadow, but I can't tell. I hope a line develops for you.

nini, sorry that af showed. Best wishes for next cycle!

9 dpo today.. no glaring symptoms.. trying hard to resist POAS. I have two hcG tests and have 2 more days to wait until I'm "allowed" to use the first one. The past couple months have been insane for self control.. I think I used like 8 tests last cycle, lol.


----------



## confuzion

Aw thank you ladies but no I don't plan on testing again. Just going to count myself out. My intuition is telling me I'm not pregnant and I'm going to trust it instead of try and cling to false hope lol.

Already moving over to the february threads. I'll be testing on or around february 13th :) Hopeful the next try does the trick!


----------



## jmandrews

gracealone said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> First of all congrats to all BFP!! So happy for you! And for those whose AF showed, don't lose hope!! Best of luck for month of Feb.
> 
> Now, I have been stalking this site and other sites around the web for months now. Tried not to be a POAS addict and might have almost succeeded. LOL. I took a test this morning and I think I saw a squinter!!! What do you ladies think?? I tried taking photos with my phone. I think it looks better on my phone than on the computer.
> 
> I will test again tomorrow, and every morning just to have "fun" looking at its progression (if there is any). And I really really really hope the line gets darker and darker each day.
> 
> I will share about my experience another time. I have to make lunch now!
> 
> Just so happy that it's my turn to finally share result of my tests and to have this forum to share it with!
> 
> PS. Photos with 2 test: Top = This morning (15/1, Wed). Bottom = 13/1, monday evening. And the line is where the black dot is.

I think I see a very faint line in third pic of the one on too. FX'd!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Can I join the party? :happydance: I'll be testing on January 26th, though I'm known to cave and test early :wacko: Trying to refrain this time, but we'll see how long that lasts :haha:


----------



## gracealone

Hi Ladies,

Confuzion, Sorry to hear about the BFN.

And thank you ladies for your comments. It's morning here so I have just tested and the result is.... BFN!!! Im so gutted!!

I mean this time I really did not see any line at all. I did not even try to squint for a line in my first 2 results. The line is still there actually and I could still see it without much squinting. :cry:

Okay, so the bottom one was from monday evening (13/1, 6DPO). 2nd from the bottom is from Yesterday morning first urine (15/1, 8DPO). The top 2 are from today's first urine (16/1, 9DPO). AF is due on 22/1, 16DPO. Argh... im so frustrated :wacko: Alright, this is not a very well taken picture cuz I can't even see the line from 8DPO in this picture.

Ladies, I have really been blessed by this forum, reading through all the sharing from you ladies and so despite my "laziness" I have told myself that I will do my part and share my story.

Briefly, I was prescribed Metformin last month and have taken it for slightly over 2 weeks. I have experienced some really unusual changes to my body especially my CM.

This is also the first month I tried using the saliva scope and trust me, that thing altho is pretty awesome, it also really confusing. My saliva ferning is literally all over the place, like it comes and goes as it wishes. :dohh:

Then I also felt something I have never felt before.... what I thought was an implantation pinch. It was soooo painful!! I was asleep when it happened and it woke me up from my sleep, twice. Has any of you felt implantation pinch before?? It literally felt like someone stick their fingers into your uterus and take your uterus, pull it and twist it! This was when I first thought to myself if I could be pregnant??? I mean if I am really pregnant this month, then I would know when my little bean sticks!! It's pretty awesome to think of. How curious!! 

After december's disappointment, I told myself I will NOT test until AF is due! I failed big time! I even called the clinic to see if I can do a blood test. Good thing it is expensive, so I've decided not to until my AF is actually late.

Officially a POAS addict now. :nope:

All the best to my ladies!! I will do my updates again! Please pleaseeee let my line re-appear again!:sad2::sad2:

Baby dust to all! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







20140116_102508.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## rtebbe89

Grace I inverted your picture and I think I can see something on all of them. At 9dpo you are still incredibly early. I have read that implantation can take up to 12dpo. Also after implantation it takes 12-24 hrs for a hpt to pick it up. I know it is incredibly hard but wait a few days and test again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gracealone

rtebbe89 said:


> Grace I inverted your picture and I think I can see something on all of them. At 9dpo you are still incredibly early. I have read that implantation can take up to 12dpo. Also after implantation it takes 12-24 hrs for a hpt to pick it up. I know it is incredibly hard but wait a few days and test again. Fingers crossed.

Hey rtebbe89, thank you so much!! How did you do the inverted thingy?? Yup I think it's still early but I was just so excited that the test at 6DPO and 8DPO showed a very thin line. So I was totally expecting the line to double in thickness today. :cry: I really hope mine will be at least an encouraging story for everyone here and for us to have something positive to look forward to.

:dust: and :bfp: to everyone!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome to new ladies!! : )

Grace, I hope you get your answer soon!! You are still early, so no worries yet. : )

As for me, AF is 2 days late now (I've never been late before) and I'm still getting NOTHING on tests. Not even a squinter! No clue what is happening. The day AF was due, I had a ton of cramps, but nothing since then. I'm at a total loss. Since I keep getting BFNs, I assume AF is just late, but that's just a totally new thing for me. And you ladies know I'm not very patient lol!


----------



## twinkie2

SoBlessedMama said:


> Welcome to new ladies!! : )
> 
> Grace, I hope you get your answer soon!! You are still early, so no worries yet. : )
> 
> As for me, AF is 2 days late now (I've never been late before) and I'm still getting NOTHING on tests. Not even a squinter! No clue what is happening. The day AF was due, I had a ton of cramps, but nothing since then. I'm at a total loss. Since I keep getting BFNs, I assume AF is just late, but that's just a totally new thing for me. And you ladies know I'm not very patient lol!

Same boat here, this is day two for me and I always get AF in the morning after waking up. Took a test this am but I don't see a thing. If I can figure out how to pix up I'll do it but losing hope quickly :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

SBM and Twinkie, FX'd for you ladies!! No AF is always good news :D. I've heard that some women didn't get their BFP until they are a week late. So there is hope yet :D. 

:dust: to all the ladies in their TWW. Half way through January 2014! Wow...time flies.


----------



## gracealone

SBM & twinkie, dont lose hope. look at the bright side at least AF is not showing her face. There is still hope. I read some dont get their BFP until week 5, which is quite frustrating. But there is still hopeee... 

I've been doing alot of reading because I am so confused. And I am starting to believe that the lines I saw on those strips are Evaps. (I've just learnt what evaps is a moment ago) and i am getting quite discouraged now... =(

I had sore boobs few days ago and now its like GONE! and the size has also reduced to the size before. which is very confusing i dont know what is going on here. like my body has a mind of her own argghh...

And I also burp out stomach acid in my mouth, which is swallow (tmi!!)

So like i have got signs telling me i am pregnant, but some is just plain unclear and confusing. The only sign I am holding on to is the sign of the "implantation pinch". Is it weird that i want my body to have all kinds of pregnancy symptoms like sore and tender breast, morning sickness, enlarge boobs, heartburn?? I just wish I have all the symptoms of pregnancy from now until AF is missed just so that I have a peace of mind i am indeed pregger, and then i want all the symptoms to go away so i have an easy pregnancy! haha.

Not going to happen i guess... LOL.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Grace, you could be having a chemical pregnancy. I had squinters for at least 3-4 days before AF. Prior test strips before that were stark white. Then, a day before AF, it got a little darker. Then the next morning when I test again, I could see it got lighter and within a couple of hours AF arrived. What I am trying to say is that you could be pregnant and those strips were correct. So, the symptoms are just not in your head. Sorry, I am a bit lengthy this morning :p. Btw, what DPO are you?

Ignore the question. I just read that you are only 10 DPO. I think you are good!! Hopefully those lines keep getting darker :D.


----------



## twinkie2

Hopefully this works.

Grace-I think your signs/symptoms sound really promising, don't lose hope yet! I wish I had more insight for you, but I've never been pregnant so I'm not really sure what to compare anything to. Good luck!!
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-16_08-03-16_511 (3).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I thought I saw something very very very faint. Do you have any ICs?


----------



## Pandora0814

May I be added... Testing tmw. (1/17/14)


----------



## twinkie2

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Twinkie, I thought I saw something very very very faint. Do you have any ICs?

No I don't. I stared at this thing forever :wacko: and for a sec I'd think I'd see a squinter and then not. The more I look at it, I don't see anything :cry: If this isn't it, I just hope AF shows up soon so I can start again. So frustrated right now.


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: twinkie - I know the feeling. AF is due Sunday but I'm dying for her to get here already so I can just start again.

I didn't see anything in the test. But how many DPO are you?


----------



## MLsmomma

I have everything crossed for you twinkie, confuzion, and everyone else! I had sore bbs got a but and then they just felt better and I felt out. Then I got a surprise bfp at 14dpo, about 5 days before Af. Although I am nervous today because af is due and I've never had a bfp until af was late! But the point is, there is hope. My 1st I got my definite bfp almost a week late. Good good good luck!!


----------



## gracealone

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Grace, you could be having a chemical pregnancy. I had squinters for at least 3-4 days before AF. Prior test strips before that were stark white. Then, a day before AF, it got a little darker. Then the next morning when I test again, I could see it got lighter and within a couple of hours AF arrived. What I am trying to say is that you could be pregnant and those strips were correct. So, the symptoms are just not in your head. Sorry, I am a bit lengthy this morning :p. Btw, what DPO are you?
> 
> Ignore the question. I just read that you are only 10 DPO. I think you are good!! Hopefully those lines keep getting darker :D.

I am actually on 9DPO. But to be honest i am not really sure. I am taking metformin so I think it's kinda messing up with cm. This is my #3 TTC. The last 2 cycles i learnt to observe my cm (eww) and i notice ewcm around week 2 of my cycle. but this month it's been really weird. I also use the saliva scope and the ferning is just all over the place. one day i will see full ferning and the next day its gone but will have ferning again 2 days later. And this month i've also notice that ewcm never go away even after i O'd. usually i will be totally dry right after the 2 days ewcm. so i think it's the metformin doing its trick. so i am not too sure when i O'd. im just counting by the 16days luteal phase. i count back from my AF due date (22/1) and today happen to be 9DPO.

Sorry if this is so long and confusing, i hope i dont confuse you. LOL. im still trying to put everything into perspective.

I will be testing again tmr am. will update! =)


----------



## twinkie2

I think I am 16DPO today, I ovulated on CD 13 or 14.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, not out yet! Especially since AF is late. Hang in there!

Grace, did you check your CP? Checking EWCM alone is not very accurate for me since I have them before and after O. 

Confuzion and MLS :wave:


----------



## gracealone

MLsmomma said:


> I have everything crossed for you twinkie, confuzion, and everyone else! I had sore bbs got a but and then they just felt better and I felt out. Then I got a surprise bfp at 14dpo, about 5 days before Af. Although I am nervous today because af is due and I've never had a bfp until af was late! But the point is, there is hope. My 1st I got my definite bfp almost a week late. Good good good luck!!

Oh you gave me hope!!! I also had sore bbs. so sore that i have to change to a more comfy bra. then 2 days later it felt like its slowly fading away, the next day it's gone. did you get your sore bbs back?? is it an on off thing??

im feeling quite out if it had not been for the gastric vomit today (ewww...)


----------



## gracealone

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Twinkie, not out yet! Especially since AF is late. Hang in there!
> 
> Grace, did you check your CP? Checking EWCM alone is not very accurate for me since I have them before and after O.
> 
> Confuzion and MLS :wave:

No i haven't. I dont know how to actually. :huh:

Oh i forgot to mention i had this huge blop of ewcm around the day i had my sore bbs. i have never seen such clear ewcm. i looked on web for appearance of ewcm as i was learning to identify mine and i was never 100% sure. but when i saw that huge blop of ewcm around 5DPO, i went "ohhh.. so this is what they meant by ewcm!" LOL. i knew that if i have had this consistently month after month around O, i will have no problem identifying it at all. at that time, I just felt like smth is coming out of me so i rush to the toilet and saw the blop of ewcm. This is super unusual for me. I hope this has got smth to do with pregger!!!


----------



## gracealone

Pandora0814 said:


> May I be added... Testing tmw. (1/17/14)

Welcome Pandora!!

Cant wait to see your result tmr! 

:dust:


----------



## confuzion

ILT - :hi: hope your new cycle is starting off beautifully :)

twinkie - being late is good!! FX for you. I'm going to keep checking on you :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, so far so good. How are you doing? Is this week the end of your TWW?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Grace, that sounds like a lot of EWCM for 5 DPO. I did hear that pregnant women have a lot of EWCM. FX'd!


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Confuzion, so far so good. How are you doing? Is this week the end of your TWW?

Yes. Just waiting for AF to show up Sunday so I can start on my february cycle :)


----------



## wbee

Today I had a huge temp drop. The earliest my temp has dropped in the previous 6 cycles is day 12, today I'm 10 dpo. So either af will arrive early or it's possibly an implantation dip. If my temp rises tomorrow I will be testing then instead of Sunday.

I took my temp 3 times.. at 5:30, 5:45, and 6 am. It was lowest at 5:30 and rose a half a degree by 6 am. Which temp would you go with? My normal temp time is 6 am, but normally I don't wake up before my alarm.


----------



## Renaendel

Just to help you guys out there was some misinformation earlier on the thread. It takes 12-24 hours for HCG to get into your blood in concentration, not your urine. It then takes another 2-3 days for your system to filter that into your pee. That is why blood tests always measure higher than urine, because the concentration is a few days ahead. So if you implant on day 10, then you could see a bfp by 13-14. I implanted day 9 and got my bfp on day 14 with my last preg.

aka - Don't get discouraged if you test the day after implantation. You could totally still be in!


----------



## MLsmomma

gracealone said:


> MLsmomma said:
> 
> 
> I have everything crossed for you twinkie, confuzion, and everyone else! I had sore bbs got a but and then they just felt better and I felt out. Then I got a surprise bfp at 14dpo, about 5 days before Af. Although I am nervous today because af is due and I've never had a bfp until af was late! But the point is, there is hope. My 1st I got my definite bfp almost a week late. Good good good luck!!
> 
> Oh you gave me hope!!! I also had sore bbs. so sore that i have to change to a more comfy bra. then 2 days later it felt like its slowly fading away, the next day it's gone. did you get your sore bbs back?? is it an on off thing??
> 
> im feeling quite out if it had not been for the gastric vomit today (ewww...)Click to expand...

For me they haven't come back yet. So far really not many symptoms. Constipation and bloating and tired is about all!


----------



## babers

Can I join? I will be testing on January 24th. I had a d&c on December 16th after a mmc. My doctor said I could try again right away if I felt comfortable with it. Hopefully we caught the egg again!


----------



## rtebbe89

So I had my appointment today and the dr decided he will not prescribe clomid for another 6months due to his policy of no pregnancies for a year and my lastwas june. I got mad and said ok well why I am I not being treated for my pcos. After much talk about it from me telling him i know how pcos is treated and what the reasoning for it is, I am now on metformin. Hopefully it helps


----------



## Flower Lily

Ok ladies, I'm 7 dpo today and been having a horrendous acid sensation in my throat. Never had this before... Bbs are still store on the sides and I had a temp dip yesterday but it's back up today.. 
I stupidly caved this morning and tested.. Surprisingly a bfn so waiting to test again at the weekend? Is it sounding good ladies? What do you think? Xx


----------



## MKAC2005

I'm out, AF came on the 14th


----------



## mwel8819

AF got me. :( She is two days early (which is nuts for me...usually it's right on time orrrr really late because I'm ttc and stressing)

It's okay though. It is another cycle to learn more about my body. I am temping this month so maybe I can see that I actually ovulate and quit stressing over it so much. My temp this morning (CD1) was 97.18 and that just sounds really low. I may temp this month and then go to the OB and show her the temps so she will test my thyroid.

confuzion-I will meet you in the FEB forum.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry AF got you ladies :( 

Rtebbe-glad you said something and were able to get on metformin.

Welcome babers and flowerlilly, GL!

And I want to thank everyone for their support, I feel like I'm going insane right now. Bought a pregnancy book, you know, just in case, and then was like, why'd I do that, haven't even gotten a BFP yet, pretty sure I just jinxed myself! Oh, the agony we go through in the TWW.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sorry for those ladies AF got 
: ( Good luck next cycle! 

AF is 2 days late for me right now, but still BFNs on internet cheapies. Not sure what that means, but I'm tired of being in limbo!!


----------



## confuzion

mwel - sorry about AF hon :hugs:. But I have AF envy right now. I just want her to get here already! But I've got two or three days to go :(

SoBlessedMama - have you tried any FRER's yet?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

confuzion said:


> mwel - sorry about AF hon :hugs:. But I have AF envy right now. I just want her to get here already! But I've got two or three days to go :(
> 
> SoBlessedMama - have you tried any FRER's yet?

No, I haven't yet. DH actually picked up a couple on the way home. If nothing shows in the morning, I'll probably try one. Last month when I got a BFP, the IC showed a faint line the same day as a FRER, so I was hoping to see at least a squinter on an IC before using a good test lol.


----------



## confuzion

SoBlessedMama said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> mwel - sorry about AF hon :hugs:. But I have AF envy right now. I just want her to get here already! But I've got two or three days to go :(
> 
> SoBlessedMama - have you tried any FRER's yet?
> 
> No, I haven't yet. DH actually picked up a couple on the way home. If nothing shows in the morning, I'll probably try one. Last month when I got a BFP, the IC showed a faint line the same day as a FRER, so I was hoping to see at least a squinter on an IC before using a good test lol.Click to expand...

FX she stays away and that FRER gives you a proper BFP!


----------



## zinnia86

I've been following this thread- still trying to catch up actually!

I'm 7dpo. Temp has steadily been going up, but it did something similar last month. I got a sore throat 2 days ago and now also a runny nose and tired feeling. Could just be sick, but it's all I got! I think I'm testing the 22nd.


----------



## gracealone

twinkie2 said:


> Sorry AF got you ladies :(
> 
> Rtebbe-glad you said something and were able to get on metformin.
> 
> Welcome babers and flowerlilly, GL!
> 
> And I want to thank everyone for their support, I feel like I'm going insane right now. Bought a pregnancy book, you know, just in case, and then was like, why'd I do that, haven't even gotten a BFP yet, pretty sure I just jinxed myself! Oh, the agony we go through in the TWW.

LOL. I bought 3 books last week (really thick with graphics, photos of mothers giving birth :p) Haha. I like to prepare myself early so I know what to do when it actually happen haha. When you got your BFP, you'll be all ready! :hugs:


----------



## gracealone

MKAC2005 said:


> I'm out, AF came on the 14th

Sorry AF got you. :dust: to you next month! :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out. Roll on next month.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Sorry to hear that mama duck. :( And also for the other that the :witch: got. Lots of :dust: to you all for next cycle. 

I am now 10dpo, and got a BFN this morning. But I had some bleeding yesterday which is something I've never ever had before on 9dpo. Implantation maybe? I hope so, but also trying not to hope too much!


----------



## gracealone

mamaduck, sorry af got you. lots of :dust: next month.

Blossom, looks like implantation. are you going to do daily testing now??

Good luck!!


----------



## gracealone

Can you see the line?
 



Attached Files:







20140117_104807.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gracealone

OMG this is the 4th try! Keeps taking me back to the home page!!

Let me try again!

******
Ladies...

It's morning here so I did my test. I was all ready for negative result but was hoping hard that I see a line. So as I watched the urine travelled up the strip, a line develop!!! It's right where the 2nd line should be!! I was so excited, i waited for the control line to develop, stop counting the 30s, ran into the room, can woke up hubby up!! His reaction when he saw the line was like the coke life advert (if anyone had seen it), the moment when the husband found out they are expecting another child.

It's our first. So I hope my little beans sticks!! Stick baby Stick!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blossomgirl

Congrats gracealone! I definitely see a line on the 10dpo test! 

I'll be testing every day now, yes! Really hoping this is it!


----------



## gracealone

Blossomgirl said:


> Congrats gracealone! I definitely see a line on the 10dpo test!
> 
> I'll be testing every day now, yes! Really hoping this is it!

Yay!! U go girl!! Cant wait to see ur tests. Good luck!


----------



## confuzion

I see it grace! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Definitely see it, grace!! Congratulations!!! : )


----------



## wbee

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/wishingbarbie/Mobile%20Uploads/maybe_zps0e715864.jpg

Thoughts?


----------



## twinkie2

I definitely see it Grace, Congratulations!!

wbee-I'm not sure if I can see anything, what dpo are you?


----------



## wbee

Grace, that's wonderful! My best blessing you you :)


----------



## wbee

twinkie, I am 11 dpo today. I tested only because my temp pattern is so very unusual. It was hard to take a picture..if I tilt my screen I can see the "line" better. Perhaps I'm just grasping at straws.


----------



## gracealone

Thank you ladies!!! Throwing baby dust your way!!

wbee, i think i saw a think shadow. I hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## Dini

Congrats Grace, that's a beautiful line!!! 

wbee - I def see a thin light line, I hope it gets darker for you. Did that line show up right away or after it was dry? Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## wbee

Dini, the line showed up in the allotted time. Now that it's dry the line is very very obvious, but I clearly cannot trust that.


----------



## Renaendel

Grats grace!!

Good luck wbee. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Dini

Well I see a line, so try again tomorrow, fx'd it's the real thing!!


----------



## GingerB

BFP for me!!!! :)


----------



## wbee

Thanks everyone. I'm heading to my clinic shortly for a quantitative hcG test, so I'll know for sure by dinner time.

Congrats ginger!


----------



## confuzion

I can see something wbee! FX it turns into a blaring BFP!

Congrats GingerB! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## twinkie2

FX for you wbee!

H&H 9 months Ginger!

I'm so happy to see we're getting some more BFP's! I decided not to test today. I keep telling myself to give it a few more days and if AF hasn't arrived, I'll test again Tuesday at 6 days late...if I can hold out. I'm out of tests and trying not to get more cause I know I'll use them right away!


----------



## Dini

Fx'd for you wbee, and big congrats to you Ginger!!


----------



## wbee

BFP on FRER!!!


----------



## confuzion

wbee said:


> BFP on FRER!!!

congrats! Happy ad healthy 9 months!


----------



## Dini

wbee said:


> BFP on FRER!!!

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## twinkie2

wbee said:


> BFP on FRER!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

wbee said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/wishingbarbie/Mobile%20Uploads/maybe_zps0e715864.jpg
> 
> Thoughts?

I see it wbee : ) its super faint, but I see it!!


----------



## Renaendel

Grats!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats wbee and Ginger!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats to the BFPs!!!!

I'm 3 days late now, and still testing negative. I think the miscarriage last month messed with my cycle. I'm frustrated because I feel like I'm wasting time in this limbo. Any thoughts? If AF still doesn't show, and I still get BFNs, how long do I wait before I call my doc?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Nevermind--I actually just started spotting. There's my answer, I guess!! FXd for everyone else!


----------



## twinkie2

SoBlessedMama said:


> Nevermind--I actually just started spotting. There's my answer, I guess!! FXd for everyone else!

Not glad you have AF, but glad you have an answer and can look forward to the next cycle. Good luck in Feb! I'm still waiting, hoping AF starts soon as I really don't think I'm pregnant. Ready for the next cycle to begin and quit wondering what's going on.


----------



## gracealone

wbee said:


> BFP on FRER!!!

Yay!! Congrats wbee! Happy n healthy 9 months!!


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: soblessedmama. We'll get our October babies!


----------



## MLsmomma

Holy cow I'm behind! Congrats to the bfps!! I'm so excited for everyone! And I definitely saw a line on both tests that were posted and turned out to be bfp!
Come on over to the September stars page! 
Sorry to those who af got. October is a good month for a baby! Baby dust got next cycle!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm 9dpo and I noticed some yellow CM so I googled it and found this link. Hope it's a good sign! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=81


----------



## N27murray

jmandrews said:


> I'm 9dpo and I noticed some yellow CM so I googled it and found this link. Hope it's a good sign!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=81

just wanted to let you know I had yellowish cm a couple days before my bfp showed up super strong

GL!


----------



## twinkie2

AF just arrived! Deep down I knew I wasn't pregnant, so being 3 days late was driving me nuts, glad I can start ticking away the days for O again. Fingers crossed tight for a Valentines Sticky Bean!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Twinkie! We'll catch those eggs for a Feb BFP :) :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

N27murray said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo and I noticed some yellow CM so I googled it and found this link. Hope it's a good sign!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=81
> 
> just wanted to let you know I had yellowish cm a couple days before my bfp showed up super strong
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

Eek!!!! Really?! That makes me excited to test! What day did u get a BFP after seeing that?


----------



## jmandrews

Tested this morning at 10 dpo and got my super faint BFP!!! (Might be hard to see in pic) The only thing that has been different this cycle for me was that my boobs started hurting at 2 dpo which is way early for me. I also had a little bit of yellow CM yesterday at 9dpo. Other than that I feel normal. Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of :dust:!!!!! I'll continue to cheer you all on! Lucky cycle #3!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## darkriver

jmandrews said:


> Tested this morning at 10 dpo and got my super faint BFP!!! (Might be hard to see in pic) The only thing that has been different this cycle for me was that my boobs started hurting at 2 dpo which is way early for me. I also had a little bit of yellow CM yesterday at 9dpo. Other than that I feel normal. Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of :dust:!!!!! I'll continue to cheer you all on! Lucky cycle #3!

Congrats hun x


----------



## Kmb007

Currently I am 3 days late for AF. Not really sure when to test; I was thinking this upcoming Thursday as that'll make it a week late if AF doesn't show.


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats JM, H&H 9 months! I hope lucky cycle 3 works for me too, just started yesterday and I can't wait to get started on all the BDing!

Kmb-you can test now if you are already late, you can also wait for the HCG to build up more if you are worried about seeing a BFN. Since you are already late, I would think an early tests would show BFP if you are. I know some of us go a little POAS crazy and start at 6DPO (this girl) or others wait til a week late. It's really your preference (and how much self control you have) I say :test:


----------



## Flower Lily

I'm 9 or 10dpo today and have been having mild cramping since yesterday afternoon. So since yesterday my boobs hurt so much that it feels as though I've been kicked in the chest twice! Tested this morning but Bfn. Still feeling hopeful though.. Oh and loads of wet cm. Feels like I've wet myself sometimes! Haha! Sorry... I should come with a Tmi warning! Hehe


----------



## jmandrews

twinkie2 said:


> Congrats JM, H&H 9 months! I hope lucky cycle 3 works for me too, just started yesterday and I can't wait to get started on all the BDing!
> 
> Kmb-you can test now if you are already late, you can also wait for the HCG to build up more if you are worried about seeing a BFN. Since you are already late, I would think an early tests would show BFP if you are. I know some of us go a little POAS crazy and start at 6DPO (this girl) or others wait til a week late. It's really your preference (and how much self control you have) I say :test:

Thank you! Eek I hope it's as lucky for you as it has been for me!!! Lots and lots of :dust:!!! We BD every other day cd 10,12, 14. That was all because I got a bad cold. Good luck!


----------



## Kmb007

I might do it earlier. I just don't want to use the test, only for AF to show up hours later (I did that last time; went through a few tests, and AF showed up, 22 days late :/). I only have 1 digital test left at the moment, although if we decide to go into town today, I'll most likely pick up some cheapos :p


----------



## rtebbe89

jmandrews said:


> Tested this morning at 10 dpo and got my super faint BFP!!! (Might be hard to see in pic) The only thing that has been different this cycle for me was that my boobs started hurting at 2 dpo which is way early for me. I also had a little bit of yellow CM yesterday at 9dpo. Other than that I feel normal. Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of :dust:!!!!! I'll continue to cheer you all on! Lucky cycle #3!

JM I totally see it congratulations


----------



## confuzion

Congrats JM! Happy and healthy 9 months lady!!


----------



## MLsmomma

Yay jm! Congrats!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congratulations to the BFPs!!! FXd for those still waiting! : )


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats ladies


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! 
Sending :dust: to you ladies!!! FX'd!


----------



## Jennifer86

Hey everyone,

I'm new to this whole thing. I ovulated on the 16th (happened to be the full moon) and plan to test on the 29th. 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck Jennifer!


----------



## KellyAnne33

Jennifer86 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this whole thing. I ovulated on the 16th (happened to be the full moon) and plan to test on the 29th.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Good luck to you!

I'm also new to this whole thing, I ovulated the 16th and plan to test the 29th if AF isn't here by then, looks like we are on the same schedule!!


----------



## Jennifer86

KellyAnne33 said:


> Jennifer86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this whole thing. I ovulated on the 16th (happened to be the full moon) and plan to test on the 29th.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> I'm also new to this whole thing, I ovulated the 16th and plan to test the 29th if AF isn't here by then, looks like we are on the same schedule!!Click to expand...

How fun! Looking forward to hearing how it all works out for you!


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)


Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!


----------



## twinkie2

jmandrews said:


> Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
> So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!

Hey JM, if I ovulate when expected my due date would be Oct 27th, FX that I'll be joining you for an October baby. Feeling very hopeful this cycle!


----------



## Dini

Still waiting to test on Saturday. I'm currently testing out the second "booster" trigger I did on Wed. The lines are faint, but still very easy to see, so I may have a few days left of the trigger :( I'm 9dpo/8dpIUI. I kinda feel out this cycle, can't explain why..but I guess we will see.


----------



## Jennifer86

If I test positive on the 29th I'll join!


----------



## jmandrews

twinkie2 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone who got BFPs or anyone who gets a BFP and due at the end of sept or due in oct or early Nov please come join me in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html#post31352377
> So far it's just me and one other. I couldn't find a October thread so thought I'd help the ladies here out if they want to join. :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck everyone!!! I hope to see you soon!
> 
> Hey JM, if I ovulate when expected my due date would be Oct 27th, FX that I'll be joining you for an October baby. Feeling very hopeful this cycle!Click to expand...

Yay i really hope to see you!!! :dust: FX'd. Keep me posted.


----------



## jmandrews

Jennifer86 said:


> If I test positive on the 29th I'll join!

:dust: !!! FX'd that I will see you soon! Good luck!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Testing in 4 days at 12dpo! Hope I can join the October thread too!!


----------



## jmandrews

IsabellaJayne said:


> Testing in 4 days at 12dpo! Hope I can join the October thread too!!

Yay I hope so!!!!! Can't wait to see more of you ladies come over.


----------



## KellyAnne33

IsabellaJayne said:


> Testing in 4 days at 12dpo! Hope I can join the October thread too!!


Good luck! 
I will be testing the 29th if AF doesn't show up


----------



## xnmd1

AF came early this month. So I should grt another chance to test , AF is due again Jan 31st. However things arent looking very promising. I should have ovulated Sunday, and I think I may have. But my temp has only been rising by 0.1 per day and I didmt get any CM this cycle, ive been dry. I had one other weird month where this happened. my temp raised by .1 for about 10 days straight no spike. and it was clear i ovulated by fertility friend couldnt pin point the day. it had estimated ovulated between CD 12 and 20 .... Ithink the same thing is happening again. im not sure what it means but i doubt its a good thing lol. other months i get loads of ewcm and a huge spike but i guess my body is off from time to time. Its disappoimting because OH is just gettimg his sex drive back. He was on new meds and we werent doing much the past two cycles. amd he was gettimg really enthusiastic about ttc again but i domt think we have much chance this month.


----------



## Jai Me

So, I was down for January 18th, Well AF finally got me, very late, but she got me today, So moving on to the next month, Do you have a February or March Thread?? Congrats on all the BFP!!


----------

